# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  καταθλιψη υπο το πρισμα της χριστιανικης ορθοδοξης πιστης

## palindromisi

http://www.athonite.gr/forum/html/modules.php?name=Forums&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=9 1

----------


## krino

πως?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Thessalo

Krine ti elege giati bariomuna na to diabasw olo , alla katalabenw pou to paei  :Smile:

----------


## krino

οτι ο κοσμος που εχει καταθλιψη παιρνει τσαμπα και βερεσε ψυχοφαρμακα η και κανει θεραπειες που δεν εχουν καποια καταληξη.

Επισης το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι η πιστη στο θεο μπορει να σε σωσει και οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι δημιουργημα του διαβολου.

Επισης με ενα τροπο την μπαινει στους ψυχιατρους.....

Μια απορια βεβαια που αποκτησα,
ειναι τι λαθος κανουν οι πιστοι που πασχουν απο καταθλιψη....
Καλα αμα ειναι αθεοι οπως εγω θα καουν στη κολαση, οι πιστοι τι φταινε και τραβιουνται ετσι???
Εκτος αν δεν εχουν εμπεδωσει καλα τας γραφας.....



Κατα τα αλλα προτιμω να μην σχολιασω γιατι θα μου σβησουν το μυνημα οι μοντερατορες....
 :Cool:

----------


## lllogan

Η λύση στο πρόβλημα της κατάθλιψης είναι η ταπείνωση καθώς η αιτία της κατάθλιψης είναι ο εγωισμός του πάσχοντος, κατά τον Γέροντα Πορφύριο, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Παρεπιπτόντως το http://www.porphyrios.net/ στον ίδιο Γέροντα αναφέρεται;

Ο ηγούμενος Εφραίμ δεν μου φάνηκε καταθλιπτικός πάντως!

----------


## sabb

Τάχαμε χύμα, μας ήρθαν και τσουβαλάτα !!! Να αφήσουμε τις ψυχές μας στον Εφραίμ και στον Αρσένιο, όλο και κανένα οικοπεδάκι θα κονομήσουμε αντιπαροχή τρίτο σύννεφο δεξιά....

----------


## evath

Αυτός είναι ένας απο τους πολλους λόγους που είμαι άθρησκη.
Γιατί πρέπει να ανακατευονται σε όλα;; Στη πολιτική, στην επιστήμη, στο τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Οι εγωιστες ειναι αυτοι που πιστευουν οτι κατεχουν την απολυτη αληθεια και χειραγωγουν τους ανθρωπους για να πλουτίζουν και να αγοραζουν ελικοπτερα για να ‘‘εχουν χρονο για προσευχη‘‘ όπως λεει και καποιος γνωστος κυριος. Αλλη μια αποδειξη οτι η θρησκεια είναι δημιουργημα των ανθρώπων στην εξουσια για να κρατησουν τις μαζες κατω απο τον ελεγχο τους. Με τη ταπεινωση και το μαζοχισμο οπως αυτοι προτεινουν. Ακους εκει καταθλιψη εχουν οσοι εχουν μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο τους! Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε!

----------


## lllogan

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Τάχαμε χύμα, μας ήρθαν και τσουβαλάτα !!! Να αφήσουμε τις ψυχές μας στον Εφραίμ και στον Αρσένιο, όλο και κανένα οικοπεδάκι θα κονομήσουμε αντιπαροχή τρίτο σύννεφο δεξιά....


Μετά θάνατον, τα καλύτερα!!!

Τέσπα δεν το συνεχίζω.

----------


## evath

Εν ολίγοις αυτά λέει το φορουμ \"αγιο ορος\":
\"Λοιπόν αυτό είναι το μυστικό. Έχω πολλά να σας πω πάνω σʼ αυτά που έχω ιδεί στη ζωή μου, από ανθρώπους, που κατείχοντο από τέτοια συναισθήματα, δηλαδή σατανικά συναισθήματα, δηλαδή ο διάβολος, ο κακός εαυτός μας, κατορθώνει και παίρνει από τη μπαταρία της ψυχής μας, που έχει τη δύναμη για να κάνομε το καλό, την προσευχή, την αγάπη, τη χαρά, την ειρήνη, την ένωσή μας με το Θεό, αυτός κατορθώνει και μας παίρνει αυτή την ενέργεια και την κάνει θλίψη, κατάθλιψη, και ξέρω πως τα λένε οι λεγόμενοι ψυχίατροι. Εμείς δεν τα λέμε έτσι, τα λέμε σατανική ενέργεια. Λέμε ακηδία, λέμε λογισμοί, και λέμε ο διάβολος της ακηδίας, ο διάβολος της πορνείας, ο διάβολος, ο διάβολος, ο διάβολος. Διάφοροι διάβολοι, για κάθε σατανική ενέργεια που μας δημιουργούν. \"
Και επιληψία επίσης και οι φοβίες είναι κατάληψη απο δαίμονες..Τελικά για γέλια είναι!

----------


## sabb

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής που στην παρούσα φάση είναι ο/η Palindromisi (fuckin\' nik anyway!!!) ανοίγοντας αυτό το τόπικ, αλλά η συγκυρία μάλλον είναι κακή για τους θρησκόληπτους να μας πείσουν πως η ίαση των ψυχών μας είναι μονόδρομος στην Χριστιανική Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία...Άσχημη ώρα βρήκαν να μας σώσουν με όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε να κάνουν οι \"ιεράρχες\" τους κι εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θάπαιρνα γιατί δεν γουστάρω να \"σωθώ\"...Αλλά προσηλύτιση και μέσα από το φόρουμ, πάει πολύ , δεν είναι έτσι ρε Palindromisi ?????

----------


## krino

ε οκ....
ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του η ας πουμε οτι προσπαθει να σπειρει μια αλλη πτυχη....
Προτιμω να διαβασω αποψεις ενθεων και πως τα βλεπουν ολα αυτα, μαλιστα ενθεων που ταλαιπωριουνται χρονια απο καταθλιψη.....

Επισης ενδιαφερον θα ειχε και η αποψη του θεματοθετη.

----------


## sabb

Προφανώς αν ο θεματοθέτης είχε την ευγενή καλοσύνη , όταν παρέθετε ένα ξερό link, να μας πει και δυο λόγια παραπάνω που να εμεπεριέχουν την προσωπική του θέση πάνω στο θέμα, να δημιουργούσε το έναυσμα για ένα παραγωγικό διάλογο μέσα απ΄την διαδικασία της αντιπαράθεσης απόψεων ένθεν κακείθεν...Νομίζω πως έριξε απλά το \"παραγαδάκι\" του κι όποιος τσίμπησε , τσίμπησε...¨εχουν αναδουλειά στα παγκάρια Κρίνεεεε...

----------


## krino

αναδουλιες ε?


να πουμε μια αληθεια υπαρχει μια παγκοσμια κριση που εχει ριξει το τζιρο σε ολες τις δουλειες...
κατι ακριβηνε η παραφινη, κατι το φυτιλι, γενικως ολα πανε κατα θεου....

----------


## Thessalo

As min eimaste eisopedotikoi, giati me to ido fantismo pou prospathun kapoi thriskebwmenoi na epiblithun...me to idio fanatismo blepw kai kapoious apw na antidrun ... as pei o kathenas oti thelei , kai as kanei o kathenas tis epiloges tu !

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

αμην

----------


## palindromisi

αυτο με την προσηλυτιση μου αρεσε πολύ!!!!!  :Smile:  σε λιγο θα βγαλω γενια και θα φορεσω ρασο χα χα χα!
απλως ειναι κατι που βοηθησε εμενα και το κοινοποιησα. Δεν εχω σκοπο να αντιπαρατεθω γιατι σε θεματα πιστης δεν εχει νοημα παντα οδηγει σε αδιεξοδο απλως σε οποιον λεει κατι το ακουει οποιος διαφωνει το αγνοει. Δεν το στολισα με δικα μου σχολια γιατι δεν εχω κατι περισσοτερο να πω νομιζω οτι ειναι σαφες το νοημα περι εγωισμου κτλ

----------


## mstrouf

θέλω να πω, ότι δεν είμαι άθεη, αλλά με ενόχλησαν αυτά που λέει ο γέροντας κ καλά..
υπάρχουνε παπάδες πολλών ειδών, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να τους δω ότι κυρήτουν τον λόγο του Θεού, αλλά το λόγο της σκοπιμότητας. πιστεύω σε μια ανώτερη δύναμη, που ίσως να έχει την ονομασία Θεός, για να αισθάνομαι εγω μέσα μου καλά κ τίποτα παραπάνω. οι περισσότεροι κοινοί θνητοί, όταν τους συμβαίνει κάτι, το πρώτο που φωνάζουν είναι Παναγία μου ή Χριστέ μου, δεν νομίζω να διαφωνείτε σ\'αυτο. Αλλά το κάθε Κυριακή ένα μήνυμα κλπ. έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι το πλήθος ανθρώπων που θέλουν να συγχωρεθούν απο τις αμαρτίες τους, ότι μετάνιωσαν για τα λάθη τους κ προσπαθούν να σώσουν την ψυχή τους, γι αυτο βλέπεις επι των πλείστον υπερήλικες στην εκκλησία, γιατί σπεύδουν να σώσουν ότι απέμεινε, τελείωνει ο χρόνος. Ζητώ συγνώμη εκ τον προταίρων που μιλώ έτσι, αλλά βαρέθηκα να μου πρήζουν τ αυτία \"εκείνοι\" με τους μεγάλους σταυρούς, που έχουν κάνει τις ακολασίες που δεν βάζει ο νούς! Μια αντίθετη άποψη απο αυτή του γέροντα, είχα ακούσει παλιότερα, ότι αρκετοί παπάδες - εξομολογητές, ακολουθούν τον δρόμο της ψυχολογίας για να μπορέσουν να βοηθήσουν τους χριστιανούς, στρέφοντας πάντα στην πίστη, γιατί αν το δείτε σφαιρικά κ στους ψυχιάτρους εξομολογούμαστε τα όσα κρυφά κρύβουμε μέσα μας κ τα όσα μας κατατρώνε την ψυχή (βέβαια, εκεί δεν παίρνουμε άφεση). Ειναι επιλογή του καθενός απο εκεί κ πέρα κ δικαίωμά του, σ\'αυτό δεν μπορεί κανένας να επέμβει.
Αλλού ήθελα όμως να καταλήξω με αυτό το σχετικό που μας παρέπεμψες, είχε τύχει να βρεθώ σε μια εκκλησία όπου γινόταν εξορκισμός, δεν θα περιγράψω το τι είδαν τα μάτια μου κ τι ακούσαν τα αυτιά μου, αλλά ούτε μπορώ να προσδιορίσω την κατάσταση των δαιμονισμών, πάντως μου γεννά πολλά ερωτηματικά, χωρίς να μπορέσω να δώσω απάντηση. εκεί τι γίνεται δηλαδη;

----------


## palindromisi

τι να σου πω δεν ειμαι και καμια φοβερη πιστη για να ξερω για τους εξορκισμους δε γνωριζω δεν ειμαι ιερεας ούτε θεολογος θα πρεπε να ρωτησεις καποιον που να γνωριζει δεν ειμαι η αρμοδια να απαντήσω!
τωρα οσο αφορα οτι πολλοι ιερεις ειναι αναξιοι κτλ δε θα διαφωνησω αλλα γιατι οταν φταιει ο γαιδαρος να χτυπαμε το σαμαρι; δε μου φταιει ο Χριστός αν εξακολουθουν να Τον σταυρωνουν ακομα και οι εκπροσωποι Του.
ναι οι υπερήλικες τρεχουν στην εκκλησία γιατί είναι ο θάνατος κοντά και συνειδητοποιουν οτι ολα ειναι ματαια εδω αφου θα πεθανουν και προσπαθουν να κερδισουν την αιωνια ζωή, κατανοητό. εγώ το σκέφτηκα απο τωρα γιατί ποτε δε ξεχνω οτι θα πεθανω κι οτι ολα εδω ειναι προσκαιρα, οριστε το καταλαβα πριν πιασω τα 70 που αλλωστε δεν εχω κανει συμβολαιο οτι θα τα πιασω!! Οσο για το θελουν να συγχωρηθουν για τις αμαρτιες οι αμαρτιες δεν συγχωρουνται αν δεν μετανιωσει κανεις πραγματικα. Δηλαδη μπορεις να πας για εξομολογηση και να αραδιασεις ο, τι εχεις και δεν εχεις κανει απλως λεγοντάς τα χωρις να νιωθεις τυψεις και να θες να αλλαξεις. Ο ιερεας θα σου πει αφεση αμαρτιων γιατι δε μπορει να ξερει τι εχεις στην καρδια σου αλλα αν δεχτουμε οτι υπαρχει Θεος ειναι δυνατόν να μπορεις να κοροιδεψεις ένα θεό; Εχεις δικιο οτι δεν πρεπει να σου πρηζουν τα αυτια οσοι εχουν κανει πολλα και διαφορα για αυτο κι εγω δε θελησα να πω δικα μου λογια και απλως κοινοποιησα ενα κειμενο που με βοηθησε γιατι δεν ειμαι καμια αγια απεναντίας! και δε θελω να κανω την εξυπνη ουτε ειμαι εξουσιοδοτημενη να κανω κηρυγματα. για αυτο γελασα με την κατηγορια οτι παω να κανω προσηλυτισμο για να φουσκωσω τα παγκαρια! τωρα αν εννοεις οτι ενας ιερεας που ειναι μεσα στην παρανομια και την ανηθικοτητα απο που και ως που να σου κανει κηρυγμα στην Εκκλησία αυτο ειναι κατι αλλο. Οι χριστιανοι δεν παμε στην Εκκλησια για τον Χ κο Γιωργο Παπαδοπουλο που ειναι ιερεας παμε για να δοξασουμε το Θεο και να προσευχηθουμε και ολα τα σχετικα. Ο κος Παπαδοπουλος εκεινη την ωρα δεν εμφανιζεται ως κος Παπαδοπουλος/κλεφτης/δολοφονος/ψευτης κτλ αλλα ως ιερεας που εχει παρει το χρισμα να εχει το Αγιο Πνευμα και να μπορει να κανει τα ιερα μυστηρια και παρολο που μπορει να ειναι αμαρτωλος μεχρι αηδιας τα μυστηρια ειναι εγκυρα κι ας τα τελει εκεινος ωστε να εξυπηρετουνται οι πιστοι. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι αναμαρτητος και θα παει στον Παραδεισο κτλ. οπως ολοι θα κριθει και εκεινος, ομως βασικη αρχη της πιστης μας ειναι να μην κρινουμε για να μη κριθουμε. ετσι κι εγω δεν κρινω κανενα ουτε λαϊκο ούτε ιερέα γιατι δεν εχω το δικαίωμα, συμφωνα με τη θρησκεια μου δικαίωμα Κρίσης έχει μόνο ο Χριστός.
Ο γέροντας απεβίωσε και οχι μεσα σε πλουτη βεβαια. δεν κερδισε κατι απλως κυρηττε αυτο που πιστευε. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν σκοπιμοτητες απο πολλους ιερεις και μη αλλα γιατι εγω να χασω την ψυχη μου επειδη ο ταδε ιερεας εχει σκοπιμοτητα; Ας πουμε για τους γαμους λενε οτι α ειναι κοροιδια σε υποχρεωνουν να δωσεις ενα καρο λεφτα να τα νυφικα οι μπομπονιερες ο στολισμος η Εκκλησια. Μα δεν υποχρεωνει κανεις μπορεις να κανεις το γαμο χωρις νυφικα κια τα παρελκομενα!!! εκτος αν εχει ψηφιστει κανενας νομος που υποχρεωνει και δεν το γνωριζω. Ή λενε για τη σκοπιμοτητα να ανακατευονται με τα πολιτικα. Ο Χριστός ήταν ξεκαθαρος σε αυτο: αποδωστε τα του Καίσαρα στον Καίσαρα και τα του Θεού στον Θεό. Δε πιστευω οτι Σταυρωθηκε για να μπει στις....ταυτοτητες ουτε για να γινει μαθημα στα σχολεια ουτε για να βρουμε αφορμη να σφαξουμε αλλοθρησκους. 
Ο καθενας μας μπορει να πιστευει οπου θελει αλλος στο δωδεκαθεο αλλος στο Βούδα αλλος στο Χριστό άλλος σε ένα δικό του θεό άλλος πουθενά! Η διαφορα του ψυχολογου τωρα με την εξομολογηση στον ιερεα ειναι οτι στον ψυχολογο πας και κατηγορεις ολους τους αλλους, τους γονεις που σε κακοποιησαν το γκομενο που σε κερατωσε κτλ κτλ στον ιερεα (που δεν απευθυνεσαι πραγματικα στον ιερεα αλλα στο Θεό βέβαια) ταπεινωνεσαι και κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου, για αυτο και ολα αυτα περι εγωισμου. Δεν αποκλειω οτι ενας καλος ψυχολογος μπορει να βοηθησει αλλωστε και ενας ψυχολογος μπορει να σε φερει να συνειδητοποιησεις τον εγωκεντρισμό σου. Εμένα πάλι με βοήθησε η στροφή μου προς τη θρησκεια...

----------


## mstrouf

palindromisi δεν έχεις άδικο με τα όσα γράφεις κ απόλυτα κατανοητή κ σεβαστή η γνώμη σου. Συμφωνώ σε πολλά κ μπόρεσα να καταλάβω γιατί ο γέροντας μιλά περι εγωισμού. Πολλούς βοηθά η θρησκεία, η πίστη, αυτο δεν το αποκλείω σε καμια περίπτωση, όπως σου είπα, δεν είμαι άθεη κ την ανάγκη θα νιώσω να πάω στην εκκλησια, οταν φυσικά δεν έχει κόσμο, αλλά για μένα, για να νιώσω εγω καλα. Όσο για τους γάμους, γι\'αυτο υπάρχουν κ τα ξωκκλήσια. Όμως όταν πραγματικα καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται ή θέλεις να καταλάβεις, τοτε κ στην ψυχοθεραπεία ταπεινώνεσαι κ κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου, για εμένα η διαφορα είναι οτι βρισκεσαι απέναντι σε εναν επαγγελματια που γνωριζει πως να χειριστει το προβλημά σου κ να σε βοηθήσει να μαθεις να το χειρίζεσαι απο μόνος σου. Όπως κ να το κάνεις κ οι δύο προσπαθούν να ασχοληθούν με τα περι ψυχής, αλλά εκει που εχει ουσιαστικό αποτελεσμα για να γνωρισεις τον εαυτό σου κ το τι σου συμβαίνει, είναι στον ψυχίατρο. Παράλληλα μπορείς να πεις τις προσευχες σου κ να εξομολογείσαι εαν νιώθεις την ανάγκη, είναι τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα. το να έχεις πίστη, βοηθάει στο να παίρνεις δύναμη κ να είσαι καλά με εσένα, γι αυτο είναι που δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> αυτο με την προσηλυτιση μου αρεσε πολύ!!!!!  σε λιγο θα βγαλω γενια και θα φορεσω ρασο χα χα χα!
> απλως ειναι κατι που βοηθησε εμενα και το κοινοποιησα. Δεν εχω σκοπο να αντιπαρατεθω γιατι σε θεματα πιστης δεν εχει νοημα παντα οδηγει σε αδιεξοδο απλως σε οποιον λεει κατι το ακουει οποιος διαφωνει το αγνοει. Δεν το στολισα με δικα μου σχολια γιατι δεν εχω κατι περισσοτερο να πω νομιζω οτι ειναι σαφες το νοημα περι εγωισμου κτλ


Θέματα πίστης ? Έχει καμιά σχέση ο Ιησούς Χριστός σαν ιδρυτής μιας θρησκείας με την Εκκλησία (Ορθόδοξη, Καθολική, Προτεσταντική, Αγγλικανική,Ευαγγελική και πάει λέγοντας ανάλογα με το τι κάθε δόγμα πρεσβεύει η κάθε μία) και τους εκπροσώπους της ? Έχει καμιά σχέση η διδασκαλία του Χριστού, έστω όπως αυτή περιγράφεται στα γραπτά κείμενα που εσύ πιστεύεις κι εγώ όχι αλλά εν τούτοις δέχομαι σαν ιστορική κληρονομιά προς το ανθρώπινο είδος, με όλους τους σαλτιμπάγκους που μέσα από το πέρασμα των αιώνων, το μόνο που είχαν σκοπό ήταν να χειραγωγούν τις μάζες , επενδύοντας στην αγωνία των απλοικων ανθρώπων για την μεταφυσική τους κατάληξη ?
Αν εσύ ωφελήθηκες ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του γέροντα Πορφύριου, μπράβο σου και χαίρομαι ειλικρινά για σένα..Επειδή όμως τα θέματα πίστης είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικά, το να πετάς ένα λίνκ που παραπέμπει σε μη επιστημονικές απόψεις ενός μη ειδικού ανθρώπου για το πως μπορεί κάποιος να θεραπευθεί από την κατάθλιψη , σε τι διαφέρει αλήθεια από τα φυλλάδια που οι μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά μοιράζουν από πόρτα σε πόρτα ? Η αντιπαράθεση μου φίλε/η μου Παλινδρόμηση δεν είναι σε θέματα πίστης, αυτά τα έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει , ό,τι πιστεύει ο καθένας πιστεύει...Μην μπλέκουμε όμως τον θρησκευτικό \"διαφωτισμό\" με την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης, δεν κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο από το να προσπαθούμε να φέρουμε ανθρώπους απ\' την δική μας όχθη, κι αν αυτό δεν είναι προσηλυτισμός τότε τι στο καλό είναι ? Με τις ψυχές των ανθρώπων δεν παίζουμε, οκ ?

----------


## mstrouf

Περί ερωτος και άλλων δαιμονίων/Γκαμπριελ Γκαρσία Μάρκες, έτσι μου \'ρθε στο μυαλό, το έχεις διαβάσει;

----------


## mstrouf

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Θέματα πίστης ? Έχει καμιά σχέση ο Ιησούς Χριστός σαν ιδρυτής μιας θρησκείας με την Εκκλησία (Ορθόδοξη, Καθολική, Προτεσταντική, Αγγλικανική,Ευαγγελική και πάει λέγοντας ανάλογα με το τι κάθε δόγμα πρεσβεύει η κάθε μία) και τους εκπροσώπους της ? Έχει καμιά σχέση η διδασκαλία του Χριστού, έστω όπως αυτή περιγράφεται στα γραπτά κείμενα που εσύ πιστεύεις κι εγώ όχι αλλά εν τούτοις δέχομαι σαν ιστορική κληρονομιά προς το ανθρώπινο είδος, με όλους τους σαλτιμπάγκους που μέσα από το πέρασμα των αιώνων, το μόνο που είχαν σκοπό ήταν να χειραγωγούν τις μάζες , επενδύοντας στην αγωνία των απλοικων ανθρώπων για την μεταφυσική τους κατάληξη ?
> Αν εσύ ωφελήθηκες ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του γέροντα Πορφύριου, μπράβο σου και χαίρομαι ειλικρινά για σένα..Επειδή όμως τα θέματα πίστης είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικά, το να πετάς ένα λίνκ που παραπέμπει σε μη επιστημονικές απόψεις ενός μη ειδικού ανθρώπου για το πως μπορεί κάποιος να θεραπευθεί από την κατάθλιψη , σε τι διαφέρει αλήθεια από τα φυλλάδια που οι μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά μοιράζουν από πόρτα σε πόρτα ? Η αντιπαράθεση μου φίλε/η μου Παλινδρόμηση δεν είναι σε θέματα πίστης, αυτά τα έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει , ό,τι πιστεύει ο καθένας πιστεύει...Μην μπλέκουμε όμως τον θρησκευτικό \"διαφωτισμό\" με την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης, δεν κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο από το να προσπαθούμε να φέρουμε ανθρώπους απ\' την δική μας όχθη, κι αν αυτό δεν είναι προσηλυτισμός τότε τι στο καλό είναι ? Με τις ψυχές των ανθρώπων δεν παίζουμε, οκ ?


ωραία τα λες sabb
νομίζω πως στη φραση σου ειδικα \"Μην μπλέκουμε όμως τον θρησκευτικό \"διαφωτισμό\" με την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης\" έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο

----------


## holbold

eiste asxeti me to 8ema kalitera na psaxtite prota prin apantate . den eine tixeo tosa krati tosa xronia exoun akolou8isi ton xristianismo .kai na basizeste sta logia tou monaxou .SABB i martires tou iexoba dimiourgi8ikan edo kai 100xronia , gia pesmou ti orama eidan pou den eidan i aloi , i aplos eir8an na mas didaksou oti o xristinismos den eine kalos

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> eiste asxeti me to 8ema kalitera na psaxtite prota prin apantate . den eine tixeo tosa krati tosa xronia exoun akolou8isi ton xristianismo .kai na basizeste sta logia tou monaxou .SABB i martires tou iexoba dimiourgi8ikan edo kai 100xronia , gia pesmou ti orama eidan pou den eidan i aloi , i aplos eir8an na mas didaksou oti o xristinismos den eine kalos


Είσαι εντελώς off topic, λυπάμαι...Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς (άσχετοι κλπ) δεν νομίζω πως συνάδει στη συμπεριφορά ενός καλού χριστιανόπουλου... Άντε πουλάκι μου να σε διαβάσει κανένας Αι-Εφραίμ να χαλαρώσεις , μην μπλέκεις τα ράσα με την πίστη σου, όπως σε καμία περίπτωση εγώ και κανείς άλλος μέσα σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ δεν θα προσβάλει τον Θεό σου αλλά ούτε και κανενός άλλου....

----------


## lllogan

Holbold θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σάββα. Είσαι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## holbold

giati egw milisa ,pano se auta pou eipate , gia to xristianismo ,to monaxo, kai tous iaxobades .

----------


## Thessalo

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> Περί ερωτος και άλλων δαιμονίων/Γκαμπριελ Γκαρσία Μάρκες, έτσι μου \'ρθε στο μυαλό, το έχεις διαβάσει;


xaxaxaxxa maria  :Smile:  
maraki egw exw diabasei ton Erwta sta xronia tis xoleras kai Oi thlummenes poutanes tis zwis mu , kai 100 xronia monaksia  :Smile:

----------


## holbold

gia osous dilosan a8eos kai to sabb :a8e0s eine autos pou den pisteui se kanenan 8eo , kai autos pou katigori opion 8eo legete anti8eos se merikes periptosis legete antixristos . sabb lipase gia mia laksi mou otan eipes poli perisoteres , ton eautosou na lipase .oso gia to kalos xristianos :den pao eklisia den me gemizi oute me xalaei

----------


## Thessalo

Akoma kai na min ypirxe theos , tha eprepe na dimiugisume ena ... pws tha mporusame alloste na pystepsoume i na akolouthismue kapoion apo mas ...oxi ... kanenas anthrwpos den tha mporuse na enwsei tin anthrwpotita , ute oi anthropoi tha ton akolouthusan ean itan apla ena apo aftus/emas ... mono kapoion anwtero mas tha mporusame na baloume gia \'\'arxigo tu kopadiou\'\' ... opte exei den exei den exume kati kalytero na to antikatastisume.

A kai min ksexnate oti den einai twrino fainomeno ... kai gia polla xronia i thriskia exei diadramatisei pollaplus rolous. Min mperdebete to kathe Efrem me tin thriskia genika, deite to ws ena koinwniko fainomeno, aa kai otan milaw gia thriskia den anaferwme mono sto xristianismo alla se oles .

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> gia osous dilosan a8eos kai to sabb :a8e0s eine autos pou den pisteui se kanenan 8eo , kai autos pou katigori opion 8eo legete anti8eos se merikes periptosis legete antixristos . sabb lipase gia mia laksi mou otan eipes poli perisoteres , ton eautosou na lipase .oso gia to kalos xristianos :den pao eklisia den me gemizi oute me xalaei




Ασε τον σαββα στην ακρη,
εγω δηλωσα αθεος και μιλα με εμενα....


Σεβομαι τους θρησκευομενους οσο δεν μπλεκονται στα ποδια μου οπως δεν μπλεκομαι και εγω.
Δεν επιχειρω να τους πεισω για τιποτα οσο δεν επειχειρουν να με πεισουν το ιδιο και εκεινοι.


Αν η πιστη τους μπορει να τους κανει να πεταξουν (ποσο μαλλον να τους γιατρεψουν) εμενα μου περισευει και δεν εχω να κανω καμια κριτικη για αυτο.

ωστοσο οπως ειπε και ο Σαββας,
στην ελλαδα μονο, εχουμε δεκαδες χιλιαδες (εκτιμηση πολυ μαζεμενη) με προβληματα καταθλιψης αλλα ελαφριας μορφης και αλλα απο βαρια εως παρα πολυ βαρια.
Θα πω οτι ειναι κριμα να παιζουμε με τον πονο ανθρωπων βαζωντας ο καθενας τον τσαρλατανισμο του ως την σωτηρια της ψυχης του.

Λεω για τσαρλατανισμο γιατι περι αυτου προκειται οταν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σφοδρα θρησκοι και εν τούτοις συνεχιζουν να ταλαιπωριουνται επι μακρον.
Δεν πιστευω οτι οι καταθλιπτικοι εινια ηλιθιοι και δεν θελουν να σωθουν.
Αν ειχα καταθλιψη και μπορουσε η Χ θρησκεια να μου λυσει το προβλημα μου (οχι η ιδια αλλα με την εμπνευση που θα μου εδινε) εγω προσωπικα θα γινομουν ο καλυτερος χριστιανος (μωαμεθανος, βουδιστης what ever) και θα ζητουσα αφεση αμαρτιων για την μεχρι τωρα δυσπιστια μου.


Καποια στιγμη ολοι αυτοι οι ιερομοναχοι θα πρεπει να αντιληφτουν οτι η παραμυθα της πιστης εχει πολυ κοντα ποδαρια πλεον.
Ειναι τοσα τα παγκοσμια προβληματα σε τοση μεγαλη και σφοδρη συχνοτητα που ολα αυτα οταν τα ακουει κανεις το μονο που μπορει να κανει αν δεν εχει προβατοποιηθει ειναι να θυμωνει.

Εκτος αν εχουμε κατασταλαξει οτι αμα εμεις ειμαστε καλα (το ειμαι καλα σημαινει εχω τα προς τα ζην και οχι εχω καταθλιψη) ολα ειναι μια χαρα....

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> sabb sou xalasa ti folitsa soy re .pesmas oti eise iaxobas min ntepese


Κύριε Holbold, διατελείς σε πλήρη σύγχυση..Αν από τα πόστ μου κατάλαβες πως είμαι μάρτυς του ιεχωβά, ή δεν γνωρίζεις καλά ελληνικά ή διαβάζεις τα ελληνικά με greeklish εγκέφαλο, πράγμα που ως επιστημονικό φαινόμενο είναι και σπάνιο αλλά και συνάμα άκρως επικίνδυνο - για την υγεία σου βέβαια...Η συγκρότηση μου μετά από 48 χρόνια ύπαρξης, δεν μου επιτρέπει να συνεχίσω οποιουδήποτε είδους αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου, την ανοησία δεν μπορεί να την αντιμετωπίσει κανένας απολύτως...

----------


## Empneustns

Χωρις καν να απαντω στο σχετικο θεμα,τελικα ερχεστε για να βοηθησετε ή να βγάλετε τα απωθημενα σας εδω πέρα;το εχω απορια.εχετε αποχτησει ειδικοτητα πλεον στο να καταστρεφετε θεματα και δεν εννοω μονο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.βλεπουμε συγκεκριμενα νικ που απαντανε και σκεφτομαστε να μπουμε να τα διαβασουμε γιατι ειμαστε πεποισμενοι πως θα δουμε 1-2 ατομα να βγαζουν τον δικο τους εγωισμο και την θεληση τους να νοιωσουν σημαντικοι.βρηκατε επιτελους ακροατηριο και σημασια;μηπως εξω δεν σας δινουν σημασια και ειναι το φορουμ το μερος που θα εκτονωθειτε.και να το πουμε και πιο σταρατα,μας τα πρηξατε,αλλαξτε τα msn οπως εχουμε κανει οι περισσοτεροι εδω και συζητηστε,μην καταστρεφετε τα τοπικ.

----------


## Empneustns

και για να απαντησω και στο θεμα,εγω δεν καθησα να το διαβασω ολο,το οτι βρηκε 2 περιπτωσεις δεν νομιζω πως περικλειει ολες τις καταστασεις γιατι μπορει καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια να ηρθε απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες που δεν εχουν σχεση με εγωισμο κλπ.οποτε μαλλον αυτοι που θελησαν να δωσουν μια πανακεια λυσης μαλλον παρακινδυνευουν.ισως θελουν τοσο πολυ να αποδειξουν πως για ολα φταιει η απομακρυνση απο το θεο που στο τελος λενε κοτσανες.και δεν αναφερομαι στον πορφυριο γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει κατι δικο του,απλα ακουστα τον εχω,αλλα σε αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν τα κειμενα του.Αυτο ειναι μια προσωπικη γνωμη...

----------


## krino

ερωτηση:

δεχεται ο πατερ πορφυριος να βοηθησει ενα καταθλιπτικο ο οποιος ειναι γκευ??
Η πρεπει πρωτα να του φυγει το \"κουσουρι\"???

----------


## Empneustns

πραγματικα δεν ξερω κρινο,ρωτησε τον παντως,ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα εκανε

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Χωρις καν να απαντω στο σχετικο θεμα,τελικα ερχεστε για να βοηθησετε ή να βγάλετε τα απωθημενα σας εδω πέρα;το εχω απορια.εχετε αποχτησει ειδικοτητα πλεον στο να καταστρεφετε θεματα και δεν εννοω μονο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.βλεπουμε συγκεκριμενα νικ που απαντανε και σκεφτομαστε να μπουμε να τα διαβασουμε γιατι ειμαστε πεποισμενοι πως θα δουμε 1-2 ατομα να βγαζουν τον δικο τους εγωισμο και την θεληση τους να νοιωσουν σημαντικοι.βρηκατε επιτελους ακροατηριο και σημασια;μηπως εξω δεν σας δινουν σημασια και ειναι το φορουμ το μερος που θα εκτονωθειτε.και να το πουμε και πιο σταρατα,μας τα πρηξατε,αλλαξτε τα msn οπως εχουμε κανει οι περισσοτεροι εδω και συζητηστε,μην καταστρεφετε τα τοπικ.


Μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις ?

----------


## palindromisi

τι ειναι αυτα βρε παιδια; δεν υπαρχει διαχειριστής; εγω δεν το συνεχίζω παντως και λυπάμαι που κατέληξε έτσι. παντως οταν δημοσιευσα το θεμα εβαλα τον τιτλο που δειχνει περι τινος προκειται οποτε οποιος δεν ηταν χριστιανος ορθοδοξος μπορουσε να μην το διαβασει αφου εξαρχης θα ηξερε οτι θα ηταν αντιθετος. 
εχετε την αγαπη μου.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> _διαγράφηκε από την CeliaM_


Με δικαιώνεις πλήρως, μην το συνεχίζεις, γίνεσαι ρεζίλι σε δημόσιο φόρουμ....

----------


## krino

χολμπολντ οτι και να πεις θα παει χαμενο.
Δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι, αλλωστε ειναι θεμα διαχειριστων πια και οχι χρηστων.

Αν βεβαια αυτο θεωρειται συζητηση και μαλιστα απο χριστιανο......
Εκτος του οτι οσα εγραψες εχουν και ποινικες κυρωσεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> eiste asxeti me to 8ema kalitera na psaxtite prota prin apantate . den eine tixeo tosa krati tosa xronia exoun akolou8isi ton xristianismo



Βασιστηκα σε αυτα που εγραψες αλλα δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα.
Πσοως και με ενδιαφερει τι εισαι και τι δεν εισαι.

Επισης δεν με ενδιαφερει αν θα ζητησεις συγνωμη απο τον οποιοδηποτε - αλλωστε και συγνωμη να ζητησεις δεν αλλαζει κατι.

Οσον με αφορα σαν χρηστης και αυτα που διαβαζω, εαν θες να συνεχισεις ετσι, φροντισε να επανεξετασεις το αν μπορει να ανηκεις εδω μεσα.
Οπως εγραψα και πιο πριν τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεμα διαχειριστων και οχι δικο μου.
Ασχετα ομως το τι θα κανουν οι διαχειριστες αν συνεχισεις να με γραφεις στα παπαρια σου, θα κανω και εγω το ιδιο αντιστοιχα.


Η αποκτας ενα σεβασμο προς ολους η αμε στο καλο.

----------


## krino

μπολντιε,
το οτι ειμαστε στο ιντερνετ δεν αλλαζει ο τροπος της συμπεριφορας μας.
Πιστευες οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις ακριβως τον ιδιο διαλογο και να καθομαστε ολοι σε μια καφετερια η σπιτι???

----------


## NikosD.

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την εξέλιξη του θέματος. Θα συνιστούσα στους εμπλεκόμενους καταρχάς να διαγράψουν όποια μηνύματα τους θεωρούν απαράδεκτα και κατά δεύτερον να σταματήσουν τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις.

Σε οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική εξέλιξη το θέμα θα κλείσει μιας και δεν θα ανταποκρίνεται στο πνεύμα αυτής της κοινότητας.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Λυπάμαι πολύ για την εξέλιξη του θέματος. Θα συνιστούσα στους εμπλεκόμενους καταρχάς να διαγράψουν όποια μηνύματα τους θεωρούν απαράδεκτα και κατά δεύτερον να σταματήσουν τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις.
> 
> Σε οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική εξέλιξη το θέμα θα κλείσει μιας και δεν θα ανταποκρίνεται στο πνεύμα αυτής της κοινότητας.


Εγώ λυπάμαι περισσότερο γιατί όσα αίσχη εκστομίστηκαν αφορούσαν το πρόσωπό μου και πολύ περισσότερο την μητέρα μου που δυστυχώς δεν είναι στη ζωή, για να καμαρώσει το επίπεδο με το οποίο συνδιαλέγομαι...Δεν θεωρώ πως πρέπει να διαγράψω κάποιο μήνυμα μου, γιατί όποιος γνωρίζει ελάχιστα ελληνικά, μπορεί να κατανοήσει πως στη σελίδα 2 , ούτε κάν επιστρέφω τον χαρακτηρισμό \"άσχετοι\" που θα είχα το κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνω, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω που μπορεί να προσέβαλα κάποιον, αν η συμβουλή μου περί \"Αι-Εφραίμ\" δεν μπορεί να λογισθεί σαν χαριτολόγημα και μέσα στα πλαίσια ενός ζωντανού διαλόγου κι οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί με τον οχετό...Από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας έφρων άνθρωπος μπορεί να κρίνει τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της προκείμενης αντιπαράθεσης, την οποία ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχω διάθεση να συνεχίσω....
Εκείνο που είναι διασκεδαστικό στην παρούσα διένεξη, είναι πως έχω ομολογήσει πως είμαι μάρτυς του ιεχωβά, βέβαια ο μόνος που το κατάλαβε αυτό είναι ο κ. Holbold...
Για μένα το θέμα τελειώνει εδώ, αφήνω την συμπεριφορά του κ. Holbold να την κρίνουν οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες του φόρουμ.

----------


## krino

sabb,
μην δινεις σημασια....
ακομα και ο φιλος χολμπολντ θα φαει το φλας του και θα καταλαβει τι εγραψε.
Αλλα ακομα και ετσι δεν αλλαζει την ουσια, μιας και ο καθενας που καθεται πισω απο μια οθονη, νομιζει οτι δικαιουτε να γραφει οτι του κατεβει..

Δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις φιλε μου, αλλα αν αρχιζουμε και χανουμε τον σεβασμο προς τους διπλα μας και ταυτοχρονα τον αυτοσεβασμο μας, καθε αλλη κουβεντα ειναι περιττη.....

Εχω βρισει και εγω σε φορουμ (και με εχουν βρισει) αλλα ειλικρινα 10++ χρονια σε φορουμς πρωτη φορα διαβασα τετιους διαλογους. 
Και επειδη εσυ φιλε μου δεν το καταλαβαινεις, ζηταω εγω συγνωμη στο σαββα που αναγκαστηκε να διαβασει τις αφελης σκεψεις σου ( οπου αφελης = στα αρχιδια μου τι λεω)

----------


## mariafound82

Aς αλλαξουμε θεμα.ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΥΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ 300 ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΛΗΣ. Πως σας φαινεται? :Cool:

----------


## krino

μου φαινεται να κλειδωνεται το θεμα και να τελειωνει εκει το ζητημα.....
Επισης οποιος χρειαζεται εξομολογηση, να το κανει παραυτα.

----------


## CeliaM

*Δίνεται διορία μέχρι απόψε το βράδυ να διαγραφούν από τους συγγραφείς τους τα μηνύματα με απαράδεκτο περιεχόμενο.
Αλλιώς, θα διαγραφούν από την ομάδα διαχείρισης και το θέμα θα κλειδωθεί.*

----------


## krino

αν καποιοι δυσκολευονται με τον καιρο,
θα τους ενημερωσω οτι κανουν λαθος.....

ΔΕΝ ΨΙΧΑΛΙΖΕΙ.

----------


## sabb

Προς τον admin και όλους τους χρήστες του φόρουμ : Το να προσπαθήσω να αντιμετωπίσω την ένδεια επιχειρημάτων με λεξιλόγιο θύρας τάδε (για να μη θίξω τα υποκειμενικά πιστεύω κανενός κι έχουμε κι άλλα), είναι κάτι που απέχει παρασαγγες από το χαρακτήρα μου,πιστεύω πως όσο συνεχίζεται αυτή η στείρα αντιπαράθεση και όχι βέβαια με υπαιτιότητα μου, οδηγούμαστε σ\' ένα αδιέξοδο - η προσβολή όμως χωρίς ανταπάντηση της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας έχει και τα όρια της. Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση , οφείλω να σας ενημερώσω πως επιφυλάσσομαι για κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα μου σε περίπτωση που ο κ. Holbold συνεχίζει να με προκαλεί με οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο αναφέρεται με οιανδήποτε μορφή στο πρόσωπο μου ή στους οικείους μου, είτε εν ζωή είτε όχι.

----------


## nature

Δεν θέλω να μιλήσω επί της ουσίας σ\' ένα χώρο που μυρίζει μπαρούτι. 

Sabb σου εκφράζω τη συμπαράστασή μου.

Όσο για το άτομο που εκφράζεται έτσι, ούτε το όνομά του δεν θυμάμαι, ούτε θέλω να το μάθω. 
Αντί για τόπικ κατάθλιψη και χριστιανική πίστη τον συμβουλεύω να ψαχτεί σε τόπικς του τύπου \"Επιθετικότητα και χριστιανική πίστη\".

----------


## holbold

diagrafo kai zito signomi se opious diabasan ta minimatamou . zito apo to xristi sabb na min 3anapetaksi protos logia kai xaraktirismou pros emena prosopika giti ka8reftizonte . opos den sxoliazo tipote alo, na me mimi8ou oi ipolipoi

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ερωτηση:
> 
> δεχεται ο πατερ πορφυριος να βοηθησει ενα καταθλιπτικο ο οποιος ειναι γκευ??
> Η πρεπει πρωτα να του φυγει το \"κουσουρι\"???


απ οσο ξερω δεν βρισκεται πια στη ζωη

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> diagrafo kai zito signomi se opious diabasan ta minimatamou . zito apo to xristi sabb na min 3anapetaksi protos logia kai xaraktirismou pros emena prosopika giti ka8reftizonte . opos den sxoliazo tipote alo, na me mimi8ou oi ipolipoi


αν νομιζεις οτι με το να ζητας συγνωμη ξεμπερδευεις και παίρνεις \"αφεση αμαρτιων\" εχεις λαθος και μαλιστα τεραστιο.
Και αυτο γιατι δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι ουτε τι λες, ουτε τι γραφεις ουτε τι διαβαζεις απο αυτα που σου γραφουν.

Το σεβασμο και την εκτιμηση των χρηστων τον αποκτας δειχνωντας οτι εχεις αντιληψη σε οτι σου αναφερουν και οχι πεταγωντας οτι σου κατεβει και στο καπακι παρε και μια συγνωμη να πορευεσαι.....

Ξερεις απο τοτε που βγηκε η συγνωμη, χαθηκε το φιλοτιμο, η αξιοπρεπεια, ο σεβασμος του διπλα μας και εμπνεεται ενας σταρχιδισμος ενθεν και ενθεν....

Προσωπικα χεσμενες τις εχω τις συγνωμες σου, για μενα μετραει η σταση σου στο μελλον στο κατα ποσο θελεις να κατσεις να ακουσεις τον αλλον χωρις να νομιζεις οτι υπαρχει εσυ, μονο εσυ, ο εαυτος σου και ο καθρεπτης σου.


Α ναι, και αν σου ερθει η ορεξη ποτε σου να με βρισεις η οτι αλλο οπως εκανες με τον σαββα,
καντο ελευθερα δεν θα εχεις καμια συνεπεια απο μενα προσωπικα.
Μπορω και αντιμετωπιζω οποιαδηποτε κατασταση οπως της χρειαζεται χωρις παρεμβασεις τριτων.
Αν χρειαστει να περασω απο πανω σου για να μαθεις γραμματα, θα το κανω πολυ ευχαριστως.


Αν απο την αλλη δειχνεις οτι σεβεσαι τον διπλα σου και χρειαστεις κατι και αυτο το κατι μπορω να στο δωσω θα αφιερωσω οσο χρονο θες για αυτο και ευχαριστως να γινουμε και φιλαρακια αν κατσει που λεει ο λογος....




Σε καθε περιπτωση η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου.
 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ερωτηση:
> 
> δεχεται ο πατερ πορφυριος να βοηθησει ενα καταθλιπτικο ο οποιος ειναι γκευ??
> ...


δεν το γνωριζα αυτο....
ενναλακτικα τοτε ενας αλλος πατερ ιδιων αποψεων και θεσεων που ειναι εν ζωη.

Το γραφω αυτο γιατι (τουλαχισοτν επι χριστοδουλου ειχε κορυφωθει) το μονιμο βιολι των παπαδων ειναι να θελουν να εξοβελισουν τους ομοφυλοφιλους σε αλλο πλανητη...


Αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον τι θα εκανε ενας πατερ που ενας ομοφυλοφιλος ηθελε να του μιλησει περι καταθλιψης ομολογωντας ταυτοχρονα αυτη την προτιμηση του.

----------


## CeliaM

_Να υπενθυμίσω ότι αποφεύγουμε τα greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ._

----------


## Sofia

ξέρεις, Palindromisi, 

καταλαβαινω οτι ο καθένας μπορει να αντλησει δύναμη απο διαφορετικές \"πηγές\", όμως πιστεύω επισης πώς ενας βαθια θρησκευόμενος άνθρωπος μπορει να θεωρήσει ολα αυτα που γράφει ο γέροντας εντελώς \"εκτος\", εντελώς ατοπα, οτι να ναι.....

Κ λέω γιατί: υπο το πρισμα του χριστιανισμου λοιπον, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ενώ πρεσβεύει την αγάπη στον άνθρωπο, μιλάει για διάβολο που εχει καταλάβει την ψυχή του....σαν να απεχθάνεται στην ουσια τον άνθρωπο. Κι έτσι διασπά τον άνθρωπο στα δύο: στο κομματι του εαυτου που αποδεχομαστε κ σε εκεινο που απαρνιομαστε.. Κι έτσι υπάρχουν τα δυο ακρα: το καλο κ το κακο, το ηθικο κ το ανηθικο, το ασπρο κ το μαύρο. Πιστεύω πώς έτσι χάνουμε τον δρομο προς τον αληθινο μας εαυτο. Κ τελικά τον ιδιο τον εαυτο μας κ διατηρουμε μια βολική ισως πλάνη.

----------


## mariafound82

Σοφια παντα το νομισμα εχει δυο οψεις.Αρνητικο-θετικο,καλο-κακο,μαυρο-ασπρο,θηλυκο-αρσενικο[αυτο ειναι για μια κουβεντα που παρακολουθουσα μερες με πολλη επιστημονικη ορολογια κ πολλες ταμπελες].Στον ανθρωπο τι θα υπερισχυσει εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες,εξωτερικους κ εσωτερικους.

----------


## Sofia

υπάρχει αλήθεια μονο το καλο ή μονο το κακο?μονο μαύρο κ άσπρο? μονο θηλυκο κ αρσενικο? και υπερισχυει μονο κάτι?δεν το βλέπω έτσι προσωπικα....

----------


## mariafound82

Αυτα που ανεφερα ειναι οι δυο αντιθετοι πολοι οι οποιοι συνυπαρχουν,ειναι δεμενοι μεταξυ τους.Αναμεσα τους υπαρχουν πολλες διαβαθμισεις προς τον ενα η τον αλλο.Ο ανθρωπος σε ολη του την ζωη κινειται αναμεσα τους.Μονος του διαλεγει προς ποια κατευθυνση θα παει,εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απαυτον.Ενας εγκληματιας μπορει να γινει καλος η ενα καλος εγκληματιας.κ τα δυο ειναι μεσα του.Παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα για αλλαγη αλλιως θα επρεπε να τους δικαζουμε σε θανατο κ να τελειωνουμε.

----------


## Sofia

κ για να συνεχισω ο ανθρωπος σαν ολοτητα ειναι μονο \"καλος\" ή \"κακός\"? μια πράξη ειναι αποκλειστικα \"θετική\" ? υπο ποιο πρισμα?κ τέλος εκτος απο το άσπρο κ το μαύρο, στη φύση μπορεις να απολαύσεις ολο το εύρος των χρωμάτων....δεν ειναι κριμα να φυλακισεις τον άνθρωπο σε άσπρο κ μαύρο?

----------


## Helena

οχι και τοσο ατοπα..ποιος μπορει να αρνηθει οτι ο σημερινος ανθρωπος ειναι περαν του δεοντος &lt;παρτακιας&gt;και εγωιστης?ειναι ψεμα οτι η βασικη &lt;φιλοσοφια&gt; μας ειναι κοιτα τον εαυτο σου πρωτα απο ολα?δεν αντιμετωπιζουμε συμπεριφορες τυπου οτι καποιος τα ξερει ολα και οι αλλοι τιποτα?-ακομα και εδω μεσα? δεν υπαρχει η σταση απο καποιους οτι αξιζει μονο αυτος και ολοι οι αλλοι οχι?και οτι αδιαφορουν για τους γυρω?
ο διαβολος..μαλλον ο κακος μικροψυχος εαυτος μας ειναι και οχι ενα πλασμα με κερατακια :P

----------


## mariafound82

Εννοεις με ποια κριτηρια κρινεται το καλο απο το κακο?Αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα Σοφια μου ,με ποια οπτικη γωνια το βλεπει ο καθενας ειναι αναλογο πολλων παραγοντων.Οπως κ τι ονομα θα του δωσει.Συνηθως ο ανθρωπος βαζει ταμπελες κ βαπτιζει τα πραγματα οπως τον βολευει.Εγω λεω μονο οτι το νομισμα εχει παντα 2 οψεις,παντα υπαρχουν 2 πολοι.Οταν υπαρχει μονο ο ενας υπαρχει ανισορροπια στην φυση κ τον ανθρωπο.Οπως υποστηριζω οτι ο ανθρωπος κανονιζει την ζωη του αρκει να το θελει.Αλλιως δεν θα αλλαζε ποτε τιποτα,θα εμεναν ολοι κ ολα τα ιδια.

----------


## mariafound82

Εχεις δικιο Ελενα δεν υπαρχουν πλασματα με κερατακια,Υπαρχει ομως ενας μικρουλης στην γωνια που μας κλεινει πονηρα το ματι κ γελαει συνεχεια.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> ποιος μπορει να αρνηθει οτι ο σημερινος ανθρωπος ειναι περαν του δεοντος &lt;παρτακιας&gt;και εγωιστης?ειναι ψεμα οτι η βασικη &lt;φιλοσοφια&gt; μας ειναι κοιτα τον εαυτο σου πρωτα απο ολα?δεν αντιμετωπιζουμε συμπεριφορες τυπου οτι καποιος τα ξερει ολα και οι αλλοι τιποτα?-ακομα και εδω μεσα? δεν υπαρχει η σταση απο καποιους οτι αξιζει μονο αυτος και ολοι οι αλλοι οχι?και οτι αδιαφορουν για τους γυρω?
> ο διαβολος..μαλλον ο κακος μικροψυχος εαυτος μας ειναι και οχι ενα πλασμα με κερατακια :P


δεν διαφωνώ. Διαφωνω ομως με την αντίληψη του να \"διωξω\" ή να \"εξαφανίσω\" αυτό τον εαυτο υπο καθεστώς φόβου, ή υπο καθεστώς δικτατορίας \"σωστού\" κ \"λάθους\"(στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση δικτατορια μεταμφιεσμενη ως θρησκεια)...γιατί τότε ως αποτέλεσμα δεν προκύπτει ούτε ο γνήσιος ούτε ο αυθεντικός εαυτος...

Αντιθετα πιστεύω πολύ στην προσπάθεια του κάθε ανθρώπου να κατανοήσει τον εαυτο του, να αμφισβητηθεί, να ψαχτεί, να κανει την αυτοκριτική του, να αναλάβει την ευθύνη του ίδιου του του εαυτου.

----------


## Helena

συμφωνοι..παντως δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει δικτατορια..η τουλαχιστον δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει.. ..επιλογες κανει ο καθενας..κατι που βοηθαει ισως καποιους-το να πιστευουν σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη-δεν ειναι ωφελιμο η αποτελεσματικο για αλλους..δυστυχως ετσι οπως τα εχουν κανει μερικοι &lt;αντιπροσωποι&gt;του θεουλη -για να ειμαι και λιγο επικαιρη-μονο σεβασμο και δεος δεν εμπνεουν στον κοσμο..καμια σχεση δεν εχει το νοημα του χριστιανισμου ομως με αυτα τα φαινομενα.

----------


## Sofia

πολλες φορές μπαινουμε εμεις απο μονοι μας σε φυλακές ή επιβάλλουμε εμεις στον εαυτο μας καθεστώτα δικτατορικα...ειναι κ αυτο μια ασφάλεια.

----------


## Helena

ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του..το ζητουμενο για μενα ειναι να (καταφερει να)νιωθει κανεις καλα με τον εαυτο του..

----------


## lllogan

Τα έχει πει όλα ο αείμνηστος: \"Στο δρόμο μπορείς να διακρίνεις ποιος είναι χριστιανός και ποιος άθεος. Ο χριστιανός είναι χαρούμενος, έχει πρόσωπο λαμπερό, ευφρόσυνο. Ο άθεος είναι σκυφτός και σκυθρωπός.\"

----------


## mariafound82

Ο χριστιανισμος που βλεπουμε κ ακουμε για αιωνες δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την αυθεντικη διδασκαλια .Απλως εκμεταλευονται τον ανθρωπινο πονο κ τον φοβο των ανθρωπων[ευτυχως οχι ολοι].Δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι πιστευουν οτι μπορει να κανουν οτι θελουν κ μετα με ενα μεσαζοντα να το διαγραψουν ,η να κανουν εγκληματα με τις ευλογιες τους.

----------


## Helena

τα του καισαρως τω καισαρι..

φυσικα και δεν υποστηριξα ποτε οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι οι γιατροι και οι θεραπειες..αυτο που μου φανηκε λιγο ισοπεδωτικο και θελησα να παρεμβω ... ηταν το να απορριπτει κανεις εν γενει ολο το κειμενο..καποια σημεια ειχαν και αληθειες..αλλο αν αυτες μας πονανε και δεν θελουμε να τις παραδεχτουμε

απο κει και περα δεν νομιζω οτι η θεματοθετρια ηθελε να προσυλητισει κανεναν.. μαλλον εναν τροπο βρηκε που την βοηθησε και θελησε να το μοιραστει..

(τι σημαινει ευφροσυνο?:P)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by lllogan_
> Τα έχει πει όλα ο αείμνηστος: \"Στο δρόμο μπορείς να διακρίνεις ποιος είναι χριστιανός και ποιος άθεος. Ο χριστιανός είναι χαρούμενος, έχει πρόσωπο λαμπερό, ευφρόσυνο. Ο άθεος είναι σκυφτός και σκυθρωπός.\"


Έχω χοληστερίνη , τριγλυκερίδια και όλα τα λοιπά λιποειδή κάτω του κόστους, το πρόσωπο μου λάμπει από χαρά κι ευτυχία και είμαι άθεος (κι όχι βέβαια μάρτυρας του ιεχωβά  :Wink:  όπως τεχνηέντως κάποιοι θέλησαν να με κατατάξουν)...Εγώ σε ποια φράξια κατατάσσομαι σύμφωνα μ ετην παραπάνω κατηγοριοποίηση ? και ποιος είναι ο αείμνηστος

----------


## mariafound82

Ο ανθρωπος ειναι αποκλειστικα υπευθυνος για οτι συμβαινει

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ο ανθρωπος ειναι αποκλειστικα υπευθυνος για τις πραξεις του αλλα αν ο καλος Θεος υπαρχει ή θελει να βοηθησει ή οτιδηποτε αλλο, τοτε τουλαχιστον δεν θα υπηρχαν οι αρρωστιες. Κανω λαθος;

----------


## mariafound82

Πες μου πως πιστευεις οτι δημιουργουνται οι αρρωστιες?Ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας θεικης τιμωριας οπως λενε?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οχι αλλα αν καποιος ειναι τοσο καλος και παντοδυναμος δεν θα ηταν λογικο να μην επετρεπε να υπαρχουν;
Σαδιστικο μου ακουγεται. Σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να ειχες την δυναμη να κανεις καλα τους ανθρωπους και να ελεγες \'\'δεν βαριεσαι αστους να πεθανουν απο την αρρωστια. Τι με νοιαζει εμενα\'\'

----------


## mariafound82

Μηπως ολοι οσοι εχουν ερθει τοσους αιωνες εχουν ερθει γιαυτο τον σκοπο?Η διδασκαλια τους ειναι η ιδια χωρις διαφορες.Ειναι ομως επιλογη του ανθρωπου αν τους ακουσει η οχι.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Οχι αλλα αν καποιος ειναι τοσο καλος και παντοδυναμος δεν θα ηταν λογικο να μην επετρεπε να υπαρχουν;
> Σαδιστικο μου ακουγεται. Σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να ειχες την δυναμη να κανεις καλα τους ανθρωπους και να ελεγες \'\'δεν βαριεσαι αστους να πεθανουν απο την αρρωστια. Τι με νοιαζει εμενα\'\'


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα..Χιλιάδες παιδιά πεθαίνουν κάθε μέρα από πείνα, από αρρώστιες σ\' όλο τον κόσμο, και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ επ\' ουδενί την ρήση \"ήταν θέλημα Θεού\"...Ο πόνος που δημιουργεί η απώλεια, δεν μπορεί να ν\' αντικατασταθεί από καμία πίστη κι εν πάσι περιπτώσει σε άλογες κατευθύνσεις του παραπάνω τύπου δεν μπορεί να οδηγείται κανείς πάνσοφος Θεός...

----------


## mariafound82

Καλε μου Σαββα ο ανθρωπος σκοτωνει τον ανθρωπο.Τωρα αν σε καποιον εχει τελειωσει το λαδι στο καντηλι του ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Καλε μου Σαββα ο ανθρωπος σκοτωνει τον ανθρωπο.Τωρα αν σε καποιον εχει τελειωσει το λαδι στο καντηλι του ειναι αλλο θεμα.


Το τελείωμα του λαδιού στο καντήλι σημαίνει πως όλα είναι μέρος ενός συμπαντικού σχεδίου ? όλα ειναι προδιαγεγραμμένα ? αδύνατο να γίενι αποδεχτή μια τέτοια άποψη από καμια ορθολογική σκέψη..Αν κάποιος έχει σχεδιάσει να σκοτώσει εκατομμύρια αθώα παιδιά σ\' όλο το κόσμο με τους χειρότερους τρόπους (πείνα, δίψα, αρρώστιες κλπ), δεν μου φαίνεται να έχει και τόσο καλές προθέσεις..Κι εγώ σ\' αυτό το σχέδιο λέω να μην πάρω μέρος...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Μηπως ολοι οσοι εχουν ερθει τοσους αιωνες εχουν ερθει γιαυτο τον σκοπο?Η διδασκαλια τους ειναι η ιδια χωρις διαφορες.Ειναι ομως επιλογη του ανθρωπου αν τους ακουσει η οχι.


Aυτη η απαντηση που κολλαει σε αυτο που ειχα γραψει εγω;

----------


## mariafound82

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως[φανταζεσαι να ζουσαμε παραπανω?] ειναι αναποφευκτο για ολους μας.Ειναι μερος της ζωης.
Μονο εγκληματιας θα συμφωνουσε κ θα δεχοταν τον θανατο τοσων παιδιων απο πεινα η αρρωστια.Αλλα Σαββα δεν ειναι μερος κανενος θεικου σχεδιου αλλα δυστυχως εργο ανθρωπινο.Δυστυχως ειναι θεμα απληστιας κ αδιαφοριας.Πιστευω οτι ολοι εχουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης σε αυτο αλλος λιγωτερο κ αλλος περισσοτερο ειτε ακολουθει καποιο δογμα η οχι.Εγω αισθανομαι πολυ ενοχη γιαυτο.Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Δυστυχως η ευτυχως[φανταζεσαι να ζουσαμε παραπανω?] ειναι αναποφευκτο για ολους μας.Ειναι μερος της ζωης.
> Μονο εγκληματιας θα συμφωνουσε κ θα δεχοταν τον θανατο τοσων παιδιων απο πεινα η αρρωστια.Αλλα Σαββα δεν ειναι μερος κανενος θεικου σχεδιου αλλα δυστυχως εργο ανθρωπινο.Δυστυχως ειναι θεμα απληστιας κ αδιαφοριας.Πιστευω οτι ολοι εχουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης σε αυτο αλλος λιγωτερο κ αλλος περισσοτερο ειτε ακολουθει καποιο δογμα η οχι.Εγω αισθανομαι πολυ ενοχη γιαυτο.Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα


Συμφωνούμε πως για όλα τα δεινά φταίει ο άνθρωπος και κανείς άλλος..και βέβαια δεν με κούρασες καθόλου  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> Ο ανθρωπος ειναι αποκλειστικα υπευθυνος για οτι συμβαινει


καλά, δεν ειναι κ ο αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος....για ότι ΤΟΥ συμβαινει.
δεν επιλεγει κανεις που θα μεγαλώσει κ πώς θα μεγαλώσει.

δεν εχω τις ιδιες προοπτικες αν γεννηθω στην Ινδία, στην Ελλαδα ή στη Σουηδία....ενα τυχαιο παράδειγμα.

----------


## mariafound82

Σοφια προσθεσες ενα ΤΟΥ που αλλαζει ολο το νοημα.Σιγουρα οι προοπτικες καθενος ειναι διαφορετικες αναλογα με την χωρα που ζει ,λεω ομως οτι για αυτη την διαφορα βιοτικου η κοινωνικου η μορφωτικου επιπεδου ευθυνεται ο ανθρωπος.

----------


## Empneustns

μονο οταν ανακαλυψουμε το σκοπο του ανθρωπου στη γη θα δωθουν πολλες απαντησεις ...

----------


## Sofia

O τόπος, ο χρονος που γεννιεται ο καθένας μας εχει καθοριστικη σημασια. Ακομα κ για το πόση ευθύνη μπορεί να αναλαβει στο υπολοιπο της ζωής του.

----------


## Empneustns

ολα παιζουν το ρολο τους,αλλα δινω ενα παραδειγμα ανθρωπου που ζει μεσα στα πλουτη και ειναι μαλαγχολικο και ενα που ζει στη φτωχεια στην κινα και νοιωθει γεματος και χαρουμενος.αλλα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα,ασπρο-μαυρο.πιστευω οτι ολα ειναι μια μεγαλη δεξαμενη αποφασεων αλλοτε δικων μας που αφορουν εμας και αλλοτε αλλονων που αφορουν εμας.πχ αν αποφασισει ο πρωθυπουργος να κανει εναν πολεμο δεν φταιμε και τοσο εμεις,απλα θα υποστουμε αποφασεις αλλου ατομου.ολα ειναι σχετικα και τιποτα σιγουρο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Γιατι πρεπει να υπαρχει καποιος σκοπος που ειμαστε στην γη. Πρεπει ολα να ειναι σχεδιο ενος ανωτερου οντος;

----------


## holbold

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ο ανθρωπος ειναι αποκλειστικα υπευθυνος για τις πραξεις του αλλα αν ο καλος Θεος υπαρχει ή θελει να βοηθησει ή οτιδηποτε αλλο, τοτε τουλαχιστον δεν θα υπηρχαν οι αρρωστιες. Κανω λαθος;


 gias sou , kakimera den briskomaste ston paradiso na eine ola kala . i dia8iki mas anaferi peines ,arosties , misos ex8ra zilia kakia ktl. eiparxoun mono sti gh

----------


## CeliaM

_holbold, αποφεύγουμε τα greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Γράφε με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες παρακαλώ._

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Holbold εχω μια απορια.
Δηλαδη μονο για οσους βρισκονται στον παραδεισο ενδιαφερεται ο καλος Θεος; Και επαναλαμβανω το ερωτημα.
Αφου ειναι τοσο καλος γιατι δεν βοηθαει τον κοσμο βγαζοντας το μισος απο την ψυχη του; (αφου ειναι παντοδυναμος μπορει να το κανει)
Εμενα μου φαινεται σαδιστικο ολο αυτο

----------


## holbold

i apantisi pou mporo na sou doso eine to+ propatoriko amartima +(eksigi giati eiparxoun auta ta sines8imata) opos grafoun oi grafes, eine poli gnosto . egw den pigeno stin eklisia(den to 8eoro kako) exw sizitisi peri 8riskion ,me ekprosopous auton , me mor8omenous ,me a8eous pragmatika , o xristianismos exei dosi oles tis apantisis pola xronia prin.epistimones a8eh pou exoun meletisi tis 8riskies, exoun dilosi engrafos oti  :Embarrassment:  xristianismos eine i pio meletimeni 8riskia . oso gia to misos kai ta ala exei dosi tis 10 entoles an den eipirxe to propatoriko den 8a eipirxan kai aftes .gia tin oro kalos 8eos nomizo oti den eiparxei kapou grameno episimos, eiparxi omos kalos pateras h 8eos

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Συγνωμη αλλα μου φαινονται αστεια ολα αυτα για καποιον που εχει μαθει να χρησιμοποιει το μυαλο του.
Δεν θελω να την συνεχισω αλλο αυτη την κουβεντα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by CeliaM_
> _holbold, αποφεύγουμε τα greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
> Γράφε με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες παρακαλώ._



holbold,
mpas kai eisai strabos???
meiwmenis orasis???
antilipsis??

----------


## holbold

an sou fenete astia i dia8iki fisika na min sinexisis

----------


## holbold

krino an mporis na miosis tous xaraktirismou sou ,ksero opos exeis anaferi exeis edo kai 40xronia exeis pedika traumata me ti leksi a8eos, den anaferome se sena otan leo morfomenous a8eous min tsantizese. an exeis problima me ayta pou grafo stous alous apla min ta diabazis

----------


## krino

αγαπητε χολ,
εχεις μεγαλη πλακα.

Να μειωσω τους χαρακτηρισμους μου?? καταρχην δεν μπορω.
κατα δευτερον για πιο λογο να το κανω αυτο???
εσυ μεχρι προχθες εβριζες χαλαρα μαναδες σογια και οτι σου κατεβηκε και πρεπει εγω να σεβομαι εσενα???

Τωρα σου γραφουν (ασε εμενα, δες τους μοντς) να μην χρησιμοποιεις λατινικα fonts και εσυ αγρον ηγορασες.....

Και για το αν εχω προβλημα η οχι σου λεω μεγαλο και θα τα διαβαζω επειδη ειμαι μαζοχας.
Επιπλεον οπου γραφεις θα κανουμε την ιδια συζητηση, μεχρι να καταλαβεις γιατι πραγμα μιλαμε.

----------


## holbold

krino ontos exei poblima re file den exeis ti nakanis to SABB ATOBRADO pou oli bgenoun gia diaskedasi ,kai esi ka8ese kai enoxlis tous alous . AN 8es na mou les ti eidia sizitisi (POU SOU EXW APANTISI )sizitiseto me ton psixologo sou oxime mena . apla se barieme

----------


## krino

βαριεσαι δεν βαριεσαι, δεν μπορεις να γραφεις το κοσμο εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.
Μου εχεις απαντησει γιατι χρησιμοποιεις λατινικα fonts ενω πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις ελληνικα??

Μπορεις να μου πεις που υπαρχει η απαντηση σου???

----------


## AWE

οι λεξεις καταθλιψη και χριστιανικη ορθοδοξη πιστη ειναι σαν να λεμε φακες με σαντιγι
η ορθοδοξη πιστη καταρχην, οδηγει σε ψυχικα νοσηματα. αν δεν γνωριζετε, ας μαθετε οτι οι πιστοι ορθοδοξοι ενοριτες,οι ανθρωποι της διπλανης μας πορτας, παιδια 20 χρονων ακομα, εξομολογουντε,ζουνε μεσα σε μια συνεχη προσπαθεια ταπεινωσης,ζουνε μεσα σε εναν συνεχομενο φοβο,δικαιολογουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ με τα αδικαιολογητα ψεματα της εκκλησιας, δεν αυνανιζοντε αφου το θεωρουν μεγιστο αμαρτημα οπως λενε και πολλα ακομα που οδηγουνε σε ψυχωσεις,σε προβληματα με τα γεννητικα τους οργανα και σε αλλα. 

θα πρεπει να κλεισουν ολες οι εκκλησιες,οχι τωρα. χθες
η θρησκεια ειναι μεσα μας. 
δεν αμφισβητω τη σημασια της θρησκειας και του χριστιανισμου,
μισω αυτο που κανει

η εκκλησια και η ορθοδοξη πιστη οπως τη βλεπω τα τελευταια χρονια
ειναι εναντια στον ανθρωπο

και οπως ειπε και ο Νιτσε:

ειναι ο ανθρωπος απλως ενα λαθος του θεου? ή μηπως ο θεος ενας λαθος του ανθρωπου
και ο χρονος μετριεται απο την καταραμενη μερα απο την οποια αρχισε τουτη η συμοφρα - απο την μερα του Χριστιανισμου! Γιατι να μην τον μετρουμε απο την τελευταια μερα του Χριστιανισμου? Γιατι οχι απο σημερα? Επαναξιολογηση ολων των αξιων!

----------


## afrula

παιδια ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ για αυτη τη συζητηση.Ντροπη και ελεος.Αν ζεις χωρις να ξερεις το γιατι κριμα.Και πρωτα απολα δεν ειμαι καμια Θεουσα ουτε σαν τα κοριτσακια με τις μακριες φουστες κλπ.Δυστυχως εχω γεννηθει σε αλλη εποχη!!!τα θαυμαζω αυτα τα κοριτσια .Ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι συνεπειες απο τις αμαρτιες μας απο τον εγωισμο μας και και και ....Αγαπη να υπαρχει και λυνονται ολα.Γιαυτο λεω με τρελλανε ο κοσμος.Κατι ξερω που το λεω.Και καταρχην ολοι αυτοι οι γεροντες ηταν αγιοτατοι και ντροπη ρε παιδια που κοροιδευετε αφου δεν πιστευετε να μην συμμετειχατε.Πεσατε σαν τα κορακια .Ετσι φαγανε και το Χριστουλη μας!!!Λοιπον ταπεινωση ,αγαπη προς τον πλησιον και προς τον ευατο μας κοντα στο Θεο εγω προσωπικα θα επανελθω γιατι ειχα παρει ενα μονοπατι παρα πολυ κακο και αναλωθηκα .το ξερω οτι αυτο αν οχι τιμωρια ειναι μαθημα να μου πει ΕΕΕ μεχρι ποτε?Με Ξεχασες Εμενα.Ολα λυνονται αγαπη αγαπη αγαπη....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> εγω προσωπικα θα επανελθω γιατι ειχα παρει ενα μονοπατι παρα πολυ κακο και αναλωθηκα .




και ποιο ειναι το σωστο μονοπατι??

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ για αυτη τη συζητηση.Ντροπη και ελεος.Αν ζεις χωρις να ξερεις το γιατι κριμα.Και πρωτα απολα δεν ειμαι καμια Θεουσα ουτε σαν τα κοριτσακια με τις μακριες φουστες κλπ.Δυστυχως εχω γεννηθει σε αλλη εποχη!!!τα θαυμαζω αυτα τα κοριτσια .Ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι συνεπειες απο τις αμαρτιες μας απο τον εγωισμο μας και και και ....Αγαπη να υπαρχει και λυνονται ολα.Γιαυτο λεω με τρελλανε ο κοσμος.Κατι ξερω που το λεω.Και καταρχην ολοι αυτοι οι γεροντες ηταν αγιοτατοι και ντροπη ρε παιδια που κοροιδευετε αφου δεν πιστευετε να μην συμμετειχατε.Πεσατε σαν τα κορακια .Ετσι φαγανε και το Χριστουλη μας!!!Λοιπον ταπεινωση ,αγαπη προς τον πλησιον και προς τον ευατο μας κοντα στο Θεο εγω προσωπικα θα επανελθω γιατι ειχα παρει ενα μονοπατι παρα πολυ κακο και αναλωθηκα .το ξερω οτι αυτο αν οχι τιμωρια ειναι μαθημα να μου πει ΕΕΕ μεχρι ποτε?Με Ξεχασες Εμενα.Ολα λυνονται αγαπη αγαπη αγαπη....


Αφρούλα, δεν θα σου απαντούσα, γιατί τα πιστεύω σου είναι τόσο βαθιά ριζωμένα μέσα σου, που κάθε διάλογος για το τι θα πρέπει κάποιος να πιστεύει ή όχι γίνεται ανούσιος, ιδίως όταν σε κάθε λογικό επιχείρημα ορθώνεται ένα αυθαίρετο \"γιατί έτσι λένε οι γραφές ή οι προφήτες ή ο Άγιος Εφραίμ \" και πάει λέγοντας..Και όσον αφορά τη δική σου πίστη, κατ\' εμέ καλά κάνεις και πιστεύεις, ίσως είναι ένα αποκούμπι με το οποίο βρίσκεις διεξόδους στα αδιέξοδα σου. 
Οι άλλοι όμως γιατί θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται ? Απ\' όσο βλέπεις και διαβάζεις μέσα σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ η συζήτηση περί πίστης είναι καλοπροαίρετη, με διαφωνίες, αντεγκλήσεις, αλλά παρ\' όλα αυτά καλοπροαίρετη. Ποιος έπεσε σαν τα κοράκια επάνω σε ποιον ? 
Επέτρεψε μου, να μη ζητάς από εμένα ή από οποιοδήποτε άλλον να ντρεπόμαστε επειδή δεν πιστεύουμε στον Αδάμ και την Εύα, στο προπατορικό αμάρτημα επειδή ..φαγώθηκε ένα μήλο, στην Εβραική μυθολογία εν γένει που υπερασπίζεται κατά κύριο λόγο την κουλτούρα και παράδοση ενός και μόνο λαού του Εβραικού και δεν έχει καμιά σημειολογική έννοια για κανένα άλλον λαό του κόσμου, κι από εκεί και πέρα στην Καινή Διαθήκη - που το περιεχόμενο της (και ιδίως η Αποκάλυψη) έχουν αμφισβητηθεί ακόμη κι από τους πατέρες της Εκκλησίας μέσα στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Τον Χριστό τον σταυρώσανε οι ομοεθνείς του, στην ουσία οι ταγοί του Μωσαικού νόμου, που κατά την Γραφή, ο ίδιος ο Ιησούς είπε πως δεν ήρθε για να καταλύσει αλλά για να συνεχίσει....Για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν να ντρέπεται κανείς, αν όχι για ό,τι κακό συνέβη στην Ιστορία της Ανθρωπότητας στο όνομα της Πίστης είτε αφορά Χριστιανούς, είτε Μωαμεθανούς, είτε Ινδουιστές κλπ ? 
Στον Παράδεισο που θέλεις να πας Αφρούλα, σύμφωνα με την Αποκάλυψη θα πάνε ΜΟΝΟ 12.000 από κάθε φυλή του Ισραήλ που θα φέρουν το σημάδι του Χριστού , άρα 12000 Χ 12 φυλές του Ισραήλ = 144000 θα είναι οι \"τυχεροί\", κι απ\' ότι φαίνεται ούτε εσύ , ούτε εγώ θα είμαστε εκεί..Λυπάμαι που σου το λέω, αλλά αν θέλεις να πας στον παράδεισο καλά θα κανεις να πολιτογραφηθείς - όσο είναι καιρός - πολίτης του Ισραήλ , διάλεξε και μια από τις φυλές τους και..που ξέρεις...Μπορεί να μπεις στη κλήρωση για το μεγαλο τζακ - ποτ.
Το να θεωρώ λοιπόν αρλούμπες όλα αυτά, είναι τα δικά μου πιστεύω, και το να τα υπερασπίζομαι κανείς μα κανείς στο κόσμο δεν μπορεί να μου στερήσει αυτό το δικαίωμα, πόσο μάλλον να θέλει να μου φορτώσει ενοχές επειδή δεν είμαι συνοδοιπόρος στις θρησκευτικές αναζητήσεις του καθένα...
Εν κατακλείδι : Σέβομαι τις δικές σου τις αντιλήψεις όπως και του καθένα και όπως δεν σου ζητάω εγώ να ντρέπεσαι γι\' αυτά που πιστεύεις, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην ζητάς από όσους δεν έχουν την ίδια άποψη με σένα , να ντρέπονται για ζητήματα πίστης..Ας ντραπούμε όλοι μαζί για το που έχει καταντήσει ο κόσμος καλύτερα, και μέσα από την αυτοκριτική του καθένα να φροντίσουμε να τον κάνουμε καλύτερο, είναι η μοναδική κληρονομιά που θα αφήσουμε στα παιδιά μας....

----------


## Orion

Δεν ειναι ντροπή τίποτα. Ο καθένας βρισκει το γιατι ζει οταν ειναι έτιμος και ώριμος και δεν ειναι ντροπή.
Παρατηρώ πως χαρακτηρίζεις \'τρελό\' τον υπολοιπο κόσμο και έτσι βάζεις τον ευατό σου στους \'μη τρελούς\' και αυτο έχει αποτέλεσμα οσο το πιστεύεις να βιώνεις όλη την αδικία και όσα συνεπάγονται. 
Κ επιπλέον δεν μπορώ να διαφωνίσω με όλα οσα λες. Ομως την αγάπη πως την ορίζεις εσύ;




> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ για αυτη τη συζητηση.Ντροπη και ελεος.Αν ζεις χωρις να ξερεις το γιατι κριμα.Και πρωτα απολα δεν ειμαι καμια Θεουσα ουτε σαν τα κοριτσακια με τις μακριες φουστες κλπ.Δυστυχως εχω γεννηθει σε αλλη εποχη!!!τα θαυμαζω αυτα τα κοριτσια .Ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι συνεπειες απο τις αμαρτιες μας απο τον εγωισμο μας και και και ....Αγαπη να υπαρχει και λυνονται ολα.Γιαυτο λεω με τρελλανε ο κοσμος.Κατι ξερω που το λεω.Και καταρχην ολοι αυτοι οι γεροντες ηταν αγιοτατοι και ντροπη ρε παιδια που κοροιδευετε αφου δεν πιστευετε να μην συμμετειχατε.Πεσατε σαν τα κορακια .Ετσι φαγανε και το Χριστουλη μας!!!Λοιπον ταπεινωση ,αγαπη προς τον πλησιον και προς τον ευατο μας κοντα στο Θεο εγω προσωπικα θα επανελθω γιατι ειχα παρει ενα μονοπατι παρα πολυ κακο και αναλωθηκα .το ξερω οτι αυτο αν οχι τιμωρια ειναι μαθημα να μου πει ΕΕΕ μεχρι ποτε?Με Ξεχασες Εμενα.Ολα λυνονται αγαπη αγαπη αγαπη....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λυπάμαι που σου το λέω, αλλά αν θέλεις να πας στον παράδεισο καλά θα κανεις να πολιτογραφηθείς - όσο είναι καιρός - πολίτης του Ισραήλ , διάλεξε και μια από τις φυλές τους και..που ξέρεις...Μπορεί να μπεις στη κλήρωση για το μεγαλο τζακ - ποτ.



πολυ γκραν γκινιολ μια τετοια αποφαση......
Για να πας στο παραδεισο θα πρεπει να ενταχτεις σε μια ομαδα που τις τελευταιες μερες βαφει τα χερια του με αιμα δεκαδων ανθρωπων....

Απο οτι φαινεται ο δρομος για τον παραδεισο, περναει μεσα απο την κολαση.
Πολυ κουραστικο, προτιμω την κολαση απευθειας, να μην εχουμε και τετοια τσαμπα διαδρομη.....

----------


## afrula

επιλογη του καθενος ...και τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε δε ξερω...

----------


## DenSeXalase

εεεεεεγινε!

----------


## λίτσα

διάβασα πολλά πράγματα που με στενοχώρησαν λίγο. πιστεύω στον θεό και τον αγαπάω πρώτον ο χριστιανισμός δεν δημιουργεί ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αντίθετα τα λύνει όπως συνέβη και με εμένα. μικρή έμπλεξα με ναρκομανείς σατανιστές και ότι άλλο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το αποτέλεσμα; βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη και διπολική τα οποία με τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού μου οφείλονται σε αυτά τα βιώματα.με βοήθησαν πολύ τα φάρμακα δεν λέω αλλά την μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια την πήρα από τον θεό και την πίστη μου σε αυτόν για αυτό δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ από κανέναν να μιλάει άσχημα για αυτό . και δεν είμαι καμμία γριούλα που πηγαίνει στην εκκλησία για να σώσει την ψυχή της είμαι 29 χρονών και πηγαίνω στην εκκλησία για να τον ευχαριστήσω για όλα αυτά που απλόχερα μου έχει προσφέρει. ακόμα και για τις δυσκολίες γιατί αυτές με βοήθησαν να γίνω καλύτερος άνθρωπος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> διάβασα πολλά πράγματα που με στενοχώρησαν λίγο. πιστεύω στον θεό και τον αγαπάω περισσότερο και από τα παιδιά μου.
> 
> 
> μετα απο αυτο, τι να διαβασεις παρακατω??
> 
> 
> πρώτον ο χριστιανισμός δεν δημιουργεί ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αντίθετα τα λύνει όπως συνέβη και με εμένα. 
> 
> ...

----------


## λίτσα

ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και αυτή είναι η δική μου όσο για την δική σου είναι σεβαστή και καλοδεχούμενη. και ποιός σου είπε πως δεν πίνω και αγιασμό και δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου για αυτό. όσο για αυτό που είπες για τον δεσπότη εγώ δεν προσκυνώ κανέναν από αυτούς και σε αυτό συμφωνώ μαζί σου εγώ προσκυνώ μόνο τον Θεό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και αυτή είναι η δική μου όσο για την δική σου είναι σεβαστή και καλοδεχούμενη. και ποιός σου είπε πως δεν πίνω και αγιασμό και δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου για αυτό. 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ειπα οτι πρεπει να ντρεπεσαι, δεν κανω κατήχηση εγω.
> Παρεπιπτωντος μια θρησκευομενη μου ειχε κανει βουντου.
> Μου ειχε βαλει στο σπιτι κρυφα ενα κομποσκοινι απο τα ιεροσολυμα.
> Απο τοτε που της το εδωσα πισω βρηκα την ησυχια μου....
> ...

----------


## λίτσα

έτσι όπως το θέτεις κινδυνεύουν και από τους δασκάλους τόσα έχουμε ακούσει οπότε μην τα στείλουμε σχολείο και όχι δεν φοβάμαι μήπως τους την πέσουν οι παπάδες

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> έτσι όπως το θέτεις κινδυνεύουν και από τους δασκάλους τόσα έχουμε ακούσει


τι εχουμε ακουσει??
εγω για παπαδες ακουω συνεχεια....
και ναι για ενα δασκαλο, σου φαινεται τοσο δυσκολο να δεχτεις οτι οι εκπροσωποι του θεου (τουλαχιστον στη χωρα μας που γνωριζουμε) ειναι οι πρωτοι που ειναι βουτηγμενοι στην αμαρτια?

----------


## Empneustns

κρινο σου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να δεχτεις οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σκεφτονται διαφορετικα απο σενα;και επιτελους ασε να πει ο καθενας τι γνωμη του.πες και εσυ τη δικη σου και ασε τον κοσμο να διαεξει.Δηλαδη πρεπει να χαλασεις ενα θρεντ για να αποδειξεις οτι το δικο σου ειναι το σωστο με το ζορι;αν λειτουργησε κατι για αυτη θετικα καλως εκανε,με το ζορι πρεπει να λειτουργησει αρνητικα για να εχεις την ψευδαισθηση πως θα δικαιωθεις;και ναι εχουμε ακουσει για δασκαλους που τους πιασανε να πασπατευουν παιδακια και να εχουν πορνογραφικο υλικο,και προπονητες και παπαδες.η ανωμαλια υπαρχει παντου ειναι γνωστο αυτο.ξεκολλα επιτελους

----------


## λίτσα

όχι δεν μου είναι καθόλου δύσκολο και δεν μου αρέσει να εθελοτυφλώ απλά και αυτοί είναι άνθρωποι με αδυναμίες εξάλλου δεν ακούω τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις αλλά το ευαγγέλιο που μου μεταφέρουν.
δηλαδη εσύ μόνο για παπάδες έχεις ακούσει για άλλες κατηγορίες γραβατωμένων ανθρώπων τίποτα έτσι; μην κοροιδευόμαστε ο κίνδυνος καιροφυλακτεί παντού στο σχολείο στην εκκλησία ακόμα και στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> πιστεύω στον θεό και τον αγαπάω περισσότερο και από τα παιδιά μου.


Επέλεξα αυτή την παράθεση για να απαντήσω στον κ. Εμπνευστή, προστάτη του δογματισμού της παπαδολατρείας και εμφανιζόμενο σποραδικά όπου υπάρχει η αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ ορθολογισμού και σατανοδαιμονοθεολογολαγνι κών δοξασιών.

Είναι ό,τι ΠΙΟ ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ έχω διαβάσει στους τόσους μήνες που συμμετέχω σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ, δεν θα επεκτείνω κανενός είδους αντιπαράθεση με την κα Λίτσα, ας θυσιάσει τα παιδιά της σε κανένα θυσιαστήριο σαν τον Αβραάμ, ή αν θέλει όταν μεγαλώσουν να ομολογήσει παρουσία τους, πως τα αγάπησε λιγότερο από το θεό της. Το πρόβλημα είναι δικό της και κανενός άλλου...θα μας απαγορευτεί στο τέλος τέλος και να στηλιτεύουμε δηλώσεις που εκστομίζονται στ\' όνομα του χριστιανικού φονταμενταλισμού ? Γιατί θα πρέπει κάποιος κάθε τόσο να αποδεικνύει με τέτοια ατυχή παραδείγματα πως δεν διαφέρει στο ελάχιστο από τον μουτζαχεντίν ή τον σιχ ή τον οπαδό οποιουδήποτε πιστεύω στον κοσμο ? Έλεος...

----------


## λίτσα

ούτε εγώ θέλω αντιπαράθεση αλλά νομίζω πως έχω το δικαίωμα να απαντήσω. ναι αγαπάω τον Θεό

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> πιστεύω στον θεό και τον αγαπάω περισσότερο και από τα παιδιά μου.
> 
> 
> ...


μη διαβαζεις ανατριχιαστικα πραγματα,διαβασε ενα αλλο τοπικ.Και στο κατω κατω δεν εχει αυτη το δικαιωμα να εκφραστει;γιατι με τα δικα σου λεγομενα θελεις να την μειωσεις;

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> ούτε εγώ θέλω αντιπαράθεση αλλά νομίζω πως έχω το δικαίωμα να απαντήσω. ναι αγαπάω τον Θεό γιατί αυτός μου τα έδωσε ούτε τα έσπειρα για να τα θερίσω ούτε τα φύτεψα για να τα μαζέψω και να τα βάλω στο βάζο μου.και όταν μεγαλώσουν δεν θα χρειαστεί να τους πω πως τα αγαπώ λιγότερο γιατί προσπαθώ να τα μάθω να με αγαπούν και αυτά λιγότερο από τον Θεό.
> και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανατρίχιασες είσαι πατέρας/μητέρα και ένιωσες τόσο άσχημα;


Σε όλα σου τα πόστ αναρωτιέσαι αν οι άλλοι έχουν παιδιά. Προφανώς δεν είσαι η μόνη στο κόσμο που έχει παιδιά, έχω δυο και Τ\'ΑΓΑΠΩ πάνω από οτιδήποτε υπάρχει στο σύμπαν, προφανώς πάνω κι από τον θεό σου....
Αν προσπαθείς να μάθεις τα παιδιά σου ν\' αγαπούν τους ανθρώπους λιγότερο από ένα πιστεύω, δεν κάνεις τίποτε άλλο παρά να χειραγωγείς τα ελεύθερα συναισθήματα των ίδιων σου των παιδιών, αν μη τι άλλο δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να συνεχίσω μια αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τελικά σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό αποκτάς και χιούμορ  :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

βρε σαμπ,αμα παθει το παιδι σου κανα καρκινο με διαρκεια ζωης 3 μηνες,και οταν θα ψαχνεις απεγνωσμενα σε γιατρους να σου βρουν μια λυση και θα σε κοιταν σκεπτομενοι πως οτι κανεις ειναι αδικος κοπος,ελα τοτε να μου εξηγησεις διαφορα πραγματακια.μεχρι τοτε υπομονη ...

----------


## Empneustns

και ξαναλεω οπως εκφραζεσαι εσυ ελευθερα,ετσι και οι υπολοιποι εχουν το δικαιωμα να εκφραστουν ελευθερα,και αν εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να λες πως ανατριχιαζεις και με τον τροπο σου να τους μειωνεις ετσι και εμεις εχουμε το δικαιωμα να λεμε πως εισαι μικρος ακομα στο μυαλο για να καταλαβεις το σκοπο σου στον κοσμο αυτο,γιατι ειμαστε περαστικοι,πολυ πιο περαστικοι απο οσο νομιζεις

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> κρινο σου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να δεχτεις οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σκεφτονται διαφορετικα απο σενα;και επιτελους ασε να πει ο καθενας τι γνωμη του.πες και εσυ τη δικη σου και ασε τον κοσμο να διαεξει.Δηλαδη πρεπει να χαλασεις ενα θρεντ για να αποδειξεις οτι το δικο σου ειναι το σωστο με το ζορι;αν λειτουργησε κατι για αυτη θετικα καλως εκανε,με το ζορι πρεπει να λειτουργησει αρνητικα για να εχεις την ψευδαισθηση πως θα δικαιωθεις;και ναι εχουμε ακουσει για δασκαλους που τους πιασανε να πασπατευουν παιδακια και να εχουν πορνογραφικο υλικο,και προπονητες και παπαδες.η ανωμαλια υπαρχει παντου ειναι γνωστο αυτο.ξεκολλα επιτελους



δεχομαι την αντιθετη αποψη φυσικα,
προτεινεις να μην αντιπαρατιθομαι οταν εχω διαφορετικη αποψη??
Ποιος ενδιαφερεται αν θα δικαιωθω εγω η εσυ η καποιος αλλος?

----------


## Empneustns

προτεινω να πεις την γνωμη σου εννοειται.και αυτο βοηθαει γιατι εχουμε πολυπλευρικοτητα.απλα λεω πως πρεπει να σεβομαστε και τη γνωμη του αλλου χωρις να τον σχολιαζουμε.Ειναι αποψη του και δικαιωμα του και αυτου να εκφραστει οσο και παραλογη μπορει να φαινεται.

----------


## krino

δεν εχω αντιθετη αποψη.
Αλλωστε ολοι συμπλεουμε εδω μεσα.
Οσο πιο πολλες διαφορετικες αποψεις τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> βρε σαμπ,αμα παθει το παιδι σου κανα καρκινο με διαρκεια ζωης 3 μηνες,και οταν θα ψαχνεις απεγνωσμενα σε γιατρους να σου βρουν μια λυση και θα σε κοιταν σκεπτομενοι πως οτι κανεις ειναι αδικος κοπος,ελα τοτε να μου εξηγησεις διαφορα πραγματακια.μεχρι τοτε υπομονη ...


Με κάνεις ν\' ανατριχιάζω ακόμη περισσότερο....Τα παιδιά μου δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτε , αν θέλεις να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα στο όνομα ενός φιλεύσπλαχνου θεού, βρες κάποιο καλύτερο παράδειγμα , αλλά άσε τα παιδιά μου απ\' έξω..

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ, αν έχεις να πεις κάτι για μένα πες το, ούτε τα δικά μου παιδιά σου φταίνε ούτε κανενός άλλου...

----------


## sabb

..Και στο τέλος τέλος αν συμβεί ο,τιδήποτε κακό στα παιδιά μου λες να εναποθέσω τις ελπίδες μου ..στο θεό ?? Έχουν να πέσουν καντήλια.................................. ..............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Τα παιδιά μου δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτε , αν θέλεις να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα στο όνομα ενός φιλεύσπλαχνου θεού, βρες κάποιο καλύτερο παράδειγμα , αλλά άσε τα παιδιά μου απ\' έξω..


αρχισαμε τις νεκρολογιες τωρα για να κανουμε και ταματα??

Τουλαχιστον ας μην πεφτουμε σε αυτο το λουκι και ας σχολιαζουμε μονο εμας και οχι ατομα εκτος φορουμ.

Αν μη τι αλλο ειναι ντροπη.



ΥΓ.... σαββα, εγω την γλυτωσα δεν εχω παιδια....

----------


## Empneustns

ενα στα δυο ατομα απο αυτο πεθαινει δες τις στατιστικες,οποτε φιλαρακο ισχυει και για σενα και για μενα και για τα παιδια τα δικα σου και για τα παιδια του γειτονα και τους γονεις μου και τους γονεις σου και για ολους μας,οποτε σκεψου το καλα...και μην εθελοτυφλεις αδικαιολογητα  :Wink:  οσο για το χιουμορ το χω και σε μεγαλη δοση χεχεχε

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Τα παιδιά μου δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτε , αν θέλεις να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα στο όνομα ενός φιλεύσπλαχνου θεού, βρες κάποιο καλύτερο παράδειγμα , αλλά άσε τα παιδιά μου απ\' έξω..
> 
> ...


κρινο δεν ειναι σχολιασμος,την πραγματικοτητα λεω,μια βολτα σε ενα νοσοκομειο θα σας πεισει,οποτε δεν εχω λογω να ντρεπομαι  :Smile:

----------


## krino

οκ να σαι καλα,
αλλα επι του παροντος δεν ειναι στα χομπυ μου να κοβω βολτες στα νοσοκομεια.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ενα στα δυο ατομα απο αυτο πεθαινει δες τις στατιστικες,οποτε φιλαρακο ισχυει και για σενα και για μενα και για τα παιδια τα δικα σου και για τα παιδια του γειτονα και τους γονεις μου και τους γονεις σου και για ολους μας,οποτε σκεψου το καλα...και μην εθελοτυφλεις αδικαιολογητα  οσο για το χιουμορ το χω και σε μεγαλη δοση χεχεχε


Το χιούμορ σου δεν φτάνει δυστυχώς ούτε στο γράμμα χ...

Θα προτιμούσες τα παιδιά του αντίλογου σε θρεντ ενός φόρουμ να πάθουν κάτι κακό για να εναποθέσει ο παθών αντίλογος τις ελπίδες του σ\' ένα θεό που δεν πιστεύει ? Τι σόι χριστιανική αντίληψη δικαίου είναι αυτή ? Ποιος σου είπε πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι στο κόσμο θα πήγαιναν να θυσιάσουν τα παιδιά τους σαν τον Αβραάμ επειδή τους το είπε ..ο θεός ? Τι πράμα θεός είν\' αυτός που κάνει χοντροκομμένες φάρσες στους πιστούς του με τα παιδιά του ? 

Στα επιχειρήματα σου σε παρακαλώ στο μέλλον να αποφύγεις οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στα παιδιά μου..Δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτε...Το μένος σου και την εμπάθεια σου μπορείς να την στρέψεις όλη επάνω μου, αλλά δεν σου επιτρέπω να ξαναβάλεις τα παιδιά μου στο στόμα σου...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οκ να σαι καλα,
> αλλα επι του παροντος δεν ειναι στα χομπυ μου να κοβω βολτες στα νοσοκομεια.


προφανως ουτε και επι του παρελθοντος...  :Wink:  αλλα να τα βλεπουμε ολα,οχι μονο οτι μας συμφερει και τα αλλα να τα αφηνουμε απο εξω ...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ενα στα δυο ατομα απο αυτο πεθαινει δες τις στατιστικες,οποτε φιλαρακο ισχυει και για σενα και για μενα και για τα παιδια τα δικα σου και για τα παιδια του γειτονα και τους γονεις μου και τους γονεις σου και για ολους μας,οποτε σκεψου το καλα...και μην εθελοτυφλεις αδικαιολογητα  οσο για το χιουμορ το χω και σε μεγαλη δοση χεχεχε
> 
> 
> ...



χαχαχα χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχιουμορ ,(για αυτο δεν φτανω στο τελευταιο χ).παραλυρεις αγορι μου;σιγα μη θελω να παθεις κατι εσυ η τα παιδια σου.ετσι μπορει να σκεφτεσαι εσυ.οχι εγω.αλλα το να σου λεω την πραγματικοτητα ειναι κακο;

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα ? Ο θεός που θα μου φέρει τον καρκίνο ή εγώ που θα πέσω στα γόνατα για να τον παρακαλέσω να μου τον πάρει πίσω ? 

Σ\' αυτού του είδους τα διλήμματα που εσύ αποκαλείς πραγματικότητα, εγώ γυρίζω την πλάτη μου γιατί η πραγματικότητα που ζω εγώ είναι άλλη, πιο πεζή, πιο γήινη, πιο αληθινή...

----------


## Empneustns

παρε τοτε και κανα ματοχαντρο γιατι σε βλεπω λιγο φοβισμενο μονο στο ακουσμα ορισμενων πραγματων.οσο για το ποια ειναι η πραγματικοτητα,ο καθενας εχει την δικη του.

\"Ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα ? Ο θεός που θα μου φέρει τον καρκίνο ή εγώ που θα πέσω στα γόνατα για να τον παρακαλέσω να μου τον πάρει πίσω ?\"

ουτε κατα διανοια αυτη η πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι αυτη που εγω πιστευω.Οσο για την πραγματικοτητα που ζεις εσυ,δεν θα ειναι παντα ετσι οπως την ξερεις.χρονος ειναι και γυριζει ....

----------


## sabb

Τα ματόχαντρα τα βάζουν όσοι πιστεύουν στη βασκάνια, άρα σε λάθος άνθρωπο απευθύνεσαι. Δεν ξορκίζω το κακό φίλε μου Εμπνευστή γιατί έχω μάθει να ζω μαζί του..Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πόσα και ποια αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα έχω χάσει για να φτάσω να έχω γίνει αρκετά χοντρόπετσος, αλλά την ιδέα του να πάθουν κακό τα παιδιά μου δεν θέλω ούτε να τη σκέφτομαι, πόσο μάλλον να την χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος σαν φτηνό επιχείρημα για να δικαιολογήσει την ύπαρξη θεών και δαιμόνων..

Έχω δεχτεί τόσα χαστούκια, που αν υπάρχει θεός, δεν θέλω να τον δω ούτε ζωγραφιστό - η μοχθηρία ενός τέτοιου θεού, μού δίνει το δικαίωμα να ελπίζω πως μάλλον στη κόλαση μπορεί και νάναι καλύτερα...
Οι θεοί που από πρόθεση παίζουν με τις ψυχές των ανθρώπων μοιράζοντας αδικία, πολέμους, πείνα, δίψα, φτώχεια και ό,τι άλλα δεινά υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή στο κόσμο με αντίτιμο μια αμφιλεγόμενη πίστη, είναι μωρή σκέψη και μόνο μωροί μπορούν να την ενστερνίζονται  :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

ξεκίνησα να γράψω εδώ γιατί απλά ήθελα να πω πως η πίστη μου στον θεό με βοηθάει να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα της κατάθλιψης.
το πράγμα όμως πήγε αλλού και βρέθηκα να κρίνομαι λες και έκανα το χειρότερο έγκλημα.γιατί επειδή έγραψα αυτό που πιστεύω;
δεν εύχομαι τίποτα άσχημο σε κανέναν μακάρι οι ζωές όλων σας να είναι ρόδινες είτε πιστεύετε στον θεό είτε όχι.
σαμπ σου εύχομαι να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου και τα δυο σου αγγελούδια και να τα μεγαλώνεις με τον τρόπο που εσύ θεωρείς σωστό 
άλλωστε δεν πιστεύω πως κανένας γονιός δεν θέλει το κακό των παιδιών του καθώς και των άλλων παιδιών σε όποιον θεό και αν πιστεύουν.
όλοι ζούμε κάτω από τον ίδιο ουρανό. να είστε καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> Έχω δεχτεί τόσα χαστούκια, που αν υπάρχει θεός, δεν θέλω να τον δω ούτε ζωγραφιστό


μην στεναχωριεσαι, ξοδευει που μπλε για να μην τον βλεπεις.
Τσαμπα ειναι ολα αυτα που βλεπεις πανω απο το κεφαλι σου?

----------


## Empneustns

σαμπ μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε 30 χρονακια δεν θα υπαρχεις σε αυτο τον κοσμο για να τα σκεφτεσαι,οποτε ολα καλα  :Smile:  οποτε ολα οσα λεμε αυτη τη στιγμη μελλοντικα δεν θα εχουν απολυτως κανενα νοημα.και κατι ακομα,δεν σου ζητησα εγω να πιστεψεις σε κατι,και ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν πιστευεις η οχι,αλλα δεν επετρεψες στη λιτσα να εκφρασει τα δικα της πιστευω,κατακρινοντας την με ασχημο τροπο,ως και ανατριχηλες απεκτησες,και αυτο το δικαιωμα φιλε μου μαχητη της δημοκρατιας και της ελευθεριας του λογου δεν το εχεις...

----------


## Empneustns

λιτσα οποτε εχει βοηθηθει καποιος εδω μεσα απο ομοιοπαθητικη,φαρμακα,θετι κη σκεψη,ατελειωτο σεξ,χαρτομαντιες,εκδρομες, υναντησεις,βουτα στη τρουμπα κλπ κλπ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Με το που θα βρεθει καποιος να εχει βοηθηθει μεσω πιστης και θρησκειας εχουμε τα γραφικα πλεον ελατηρια κρινο και σαμπ να ξυπνανε απο το ληθαργο...ειναι πλεον νομος,αλλιως δεν μπορουν να ξυπνησουν το πρωι  :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

έχω δεχθεί και εγώ πολλά χαστούκια και ακόμα και τώρα είμαι σε περίοδο πένθους αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως πρέπει όλα τα άσχημα να τα χρεώσω κάπου.είχαμία απόβολή αυτό όμως δεν με έκανε να χάσω την πίστη μου αντίθετα με έκανε πιο δυνατή η επαφή με το Θείο.μπορώ να αναιρέσω όλα τα πιστεύω μου ακούγοντας διάφορες απόψεις εκτός από την πίστη μου στον Χριστό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> σαμπ μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε 30 χρονακια δεν θα υπαρχεις σε αυτο τον κοσμο για να τα σκεφτεσαι,οποτε ολα καλα



ζωη σε λογου μας σαββα,
μιας και λιγο εως πολυ καποια στιγμη θα φαμε κολυβα σου...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> εχουμε τα γραφικα πλεον ελατηρια κρινο και σαμπ να ξυπνανε απο το ληθαργο...ειναι πλεον νομος,αλλιως δεν μπορουν να ξυπνησουν το πρωι



ειναι απαραιτητο να απανταει κανεις σε τυμβωρυχους??

----------


## Empneustns

αντε στην υγεια μας κρινο και στα δικα μας χαχαχαχα

----------


## krino

στα δικα σου μπορει,
στα δικα μου λιγο δυσκολο....

(τα κολλυβα εννοω)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> σαμπ μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε 30 χρονακια δεν θα υπαρχεις σε αυτο τον κοσμο για να τα σκεφτεσαι,οποτε ολα καλα  οποτε ολα οσα λεμε αυτη τη στιγμη μελλοντικα δεν θα εχουν απολυτως κανενα νοημα.και κατι ακομα,δεν σου ζητησα εγω να πιστεψεις σε κατι,και ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν πιστευεις η οχι,αλλα δεν επετρεψες στη λιτσα να εκφρασει τα δικα της πιστευω,κατακρινοντας την με ασχημο τροπο,ως και ανατριχηλες απεκτησες,και αυτο το δικαιωμα φιλε μου μαχητη της δημοκρατιας και της ελευθεριας του λογου δεν το εχεις...


Λέω να ξεπεράσω τα εκατό, άρα τουλάχιστον 52 ακόμη τάχω στο τσεπάκι, ξανακάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου γιατί δεν θα σου κάνω τη χάρη να την κοπανήσω τόσο γρήγορα ...
Στη Λίτσα δεν αφαίρεσα το δικαίωμα του λόγου ούτε της πίστης της, εξέφρασα την αντίθεση μου στην διατύπωση της για την ιεράρχηση της αγάπης της, αν ο τρόπος που το έκανα ήταν άκομψος , της ζητώ συγγνώμη αν ενοχλήθηκε , εσύ τι πετάγεσαι ?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> έχω δεχθεί και εγώ πολλά χαστούκια και ακόμα και τώρα είμαι σε περίοδο πένθους αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως πρέπει όλα τα άσχημα να τα χρεώσω κάπου.είχα δύο πολύ δύσκολες εγκυμοσύνες και μία απόβολή αυτό όμως δεν με έκανε να χάσω την πίστη μου αντίθετα με έκανε πιο δυνατή η επαφή με το Θείο.μπορώ να αναιρέσω όλα τα πιστεύω μου ακούγοντας διάφορες απόψεις εκτός από την πίστη μου στον Χριστό.


και ετσι να συνεχισεις λιτσα  :Smile:  αυτο που νοιωθεις μεσα σου ειναι μοναδικο και εχει δωθει σε σενα για αυτο και το καταλαβαινεις.Χαιρομαι πραγματικα που εγραψες σημερα σε αυτο το φορουμ,και πιστεψε με πως απο ολο αυτο ολο και κατι καλο θα βγει,και πως ολα αυτα δεν γραφηκαν αδικα...ολα καλα να σου πηγαινουν  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> λιτσα οποτε εχει βοηθηθει καποιος εδω μεσα απο ομοιοπαθητικη,φαρμακα,θετι κη σκεψη,ατελειωτο σεξ,χαρτομαντιες,εκδρομες, υναντησεις,βουτα στη τρουμπα κλπ κλπ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Με το που θα βρεθει καποιος να εχει βοηθηθει μεσω πιστης και θρησκειας εχουμε τα γραφικα πλεον ελατηρια κρινο και σαμπ να ξυπνανε απο το ληθαργο...ειναι πλεον νομος,αλλιως δεν μπορουν να ξυπνησουν το πρωι


Χαριτωμένο σε βρίσκω για άλλη μια φορά...Συνέχισε σε τέτοιο εποικοδομητικό στιλ διαλόγου και αντιπαράθεσης με ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> σαμπ μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε 30 χρονακια δεν θα υπαρχεις σε αυτο τον κοσμο για να τα σκεφτεσαι,οποτε ολα καλα  οποτε ολα οσα λεμε αυτη τη στιγμη μελλοντικα δεν θα εχουν απολυτως κανενα νοημα.και κατι ακομα,δεν σου ζητησα εγω να πιστεψεις σε κατι,και ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν πιστευεις η οχι,αλλα δεν επετρεψες στη λιτσα να εκφρασει τα δικα της πιστευω,κατακρινοντας την με ασχημο τροπο,ως και ανατριχηλες απεκτησες,και αυτο το δικαιωμα φιλε μου μαχητη της δημοκρατιας και της ελευθεριας του λογου δεν το εχεις...
> 
> 
> ...


δεν θα μου κοψεις εσυ το λογο,δημοκρατια εχουμε(χεχεχε καλο ε :Wink: .οσο για τα 100 εσυ λεγε οτι θελεις,αλλος κανονιζει ...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> λιτσα οποτε εχει βοηθηθει καποιος εδω μεσα απο ομοιοπαθητικη,φαρμακα,θετι κη σκεψη,ατελειωτο σεξ,χαρτομαντιες,εκδρομες, υναντησεις,βουτα στη τρουμπα κλπ κλπ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Με το που θα βρεθει καποιος να εχει βοηθηθει μεσω πιστης και θρησκειας εχουμε τα γραφικα πλεον ελατηρια κρινο και σαμπ να ξυπνανε απο το ληθαργο...ειναι πλεον νομος,αλλιως δεν μπορουν να ξυπνησουν το πρωι 
> 
> 
> Χαριτωμένο σε βρίσκω για άλλη μια φορά...Συνέχισε σε τέτοιο εποικοδομητικό στιλ διαλόγου και αντιπαράθεσης με ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα...


ετσι,οσοι δεν καταφερνουν να πεισουν με βρισκουν χαριτωμενο  :Smile:

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σώπα ρε συ !! Ποιος κανονίζει δηλαδή ? Έχεις απ\' ευθείας σύνδεση μαζί του , να σε πιάσουμε πόρτα για τον χειμώνα αν είναι ...

----------


## Empneustns

αντε καλα,στα 100 σου ομως,κοιτα μη μας κλεψεις και φυγεις 99.να εχουμε και καποιο λογο εδω μεσα.χαιρομαι που το επικυρωσες,μια τσουφρα ,το πρωτοκολλεις και εισαι ετοιμος...

----------


## sabb

Εν πάσι περιπτώσει πολύ φαιά ουσία χάλασα και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο..Η αντιπαράθεση είναι ανούσια και στείρα...Ο διάλογος περιορίζεται σε νεκρολογίες, κατάρες, αναθέματα και παντός τύπου νεκροφυήματα και σ\' αυτό τον δρόμο λέω να μην ακολουθήσω..την ευχή μου νάχεις τέκνο μου...
Την καληνύχτα μου  :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

καληνυχτα και καλα μυαλα  :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

[quote]_Originally posted by sabb_



> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> ...
> Στη Λίτσα δεν αφαίρεσα το δικαίωμα του λόγου ούτε της πίστης της, εξέφρασα την αντίθεση μου στην διατύπωση της για την ιεράρχηση της αγάπης της, αν ο τρόπος που το έκανα ήταν άκομψος , της ζητώ συγγνώμη αν ενοχλήθηκε , εσύ τι πετάγεσαι ?


δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη.συγνώμη ζητούμε όταν θεωρούμε πως κάναμε κάτι λάθος. έκανες εσύ κάτι τέτοιο; το ότι είπες την άποψή σου για το θέμα είναι δικαίωμά σου όπως δικαίωμά μου είναι να μην με αγγίζει τίποτα από ότι ανέφερες.να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## afrula

εγω αν δεν υπηρχε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ και ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ θα ειχα φυγει.Η μονη ευτυχια και χαρα που νιωθω προερχεται απο ΤΟΝ ΙΗΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΜΑΣ.Ποσες φορες με εχει κρατησει στη ζωη?Ατελειωτες στο τελος θα βαρεθει και θα με παρει μονος του .Μακαρι μονο να μαι ετοιμη να αξιζω να παω κοντα ΤΟΥ και να γνωρισω την Απειρη.......αγαπη.Μεχρι τοτε ΤΟΝ ευχαριστω που ειναι παντα διπλα μου ....... :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω αν δεν υπηρχε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ και ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ θα ειχα φυγει.Η μονη ευτυχια και χαρα που νιωθω προερχεται απο ΤΟΝ ΙΗΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΜΑΣ.Ποσες φορες με εχει κρατησει στη ζωη?Ατελειωτες στο τελος θα βαρεθει και θα με παρει μονος του .Μακαρι μονο να μαι ετοιμη να αξιζω να παω κοντα ΤΟΥ και να γνωρισω την Απειρη.......αγαπη.Μεχρι τοτε ΤΟΝ ευχαριστω που ειναι παντα διπλα μου .......


Afroula
τα λόγια σου με συγκινούν πολύ.
Γι αυτό κι εγω έχω να σου προτείνω ενα βιβλίο που έγραψε ένας ανθρωπος που μου φαίνεται εύστοχο, βαθύ, ενδιαφέρον και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι θα σου αρέσει πολύ. Θίγει πολλά απο ταμηνύματατου χριστιαννισμού μέσα.
Είναι το \"συγκυρίες και επιλογές\" του Φιλόθεου Π. Φάρου. Είναι η αυτοβιογραφία του, ενός δηλ. κληρικου που εγινε παράλληλα ψυχολόγος. 
Ενας επίσης εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του είναι το \"Ο μύθος της ψυχικής νόσου\".
Θα σου πρότεινα να αρχίσεις με το πρώτο.
Φιλιά.

----------


## afrula

ευχαριστω WEIRD .Θα τα ψαξω ..... :Smile:

----------


## La_ViTa

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται όλη αυτή η κοκορομαχία σε αυτό το θέμα.Λες και πρέπει κάποιος να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του στο αν πιστεύει ή όχι σε κάποιον θεό.Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την ψυχολογία???Κακώς άνοιξε το θέμα ο πρώτος και κάκιστα δεν κλείνουν το thread οι μοντεράδες...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται όλη αυτή η κοκορομαχία σε αυτό το θέμα.Λες και πρέπει κάποιος να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του στο αν πιστεύει ή όχι σε κάποιον θεό.Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την ψυχολογία???Κακώς άνοιξε το θέμα ο πρώτος και κάκιστα δεν κλείνουν το thread οι μοντεράδες...


Ανοίγεις άλλο θέμα : Γιατί να κλείνει ένα thread από τους μοντς αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους είτε η θεματολογία είτε η αντιπαράθεση απόψεων ? Πέρα από την κοκορομαχία για την οποία έχεις δίκιο και για την οποία αναλαμβάνω το μερίδιο ευθύνης που μου αναλογεί και πέρα από το ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πάλι θέμα και για όσους δεν το παρακολούθησαν είχα γίνει στόχος απρόκλητης υβριστικής επίθεσης, δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω τη θεματοθέτρια για το θέμα που άνοιξε, απλά και μόνο γιατί σε ένα φόρουμ που αποτελεί ελεύθερο βήμα έκφρασης , ο καθένας μπορεί να ανοίγει όποιο θέμα θέλει. Η ποιότητα της παράθεσης απόψεων δεν επιβαρύνει με καμία ευθύνη τον οποιοδήποτε θεματοθέτη, κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος για ένα θέμα που ανοίγει, που μπορεί να καταλήξει..

Εν κατακλείδι : Τι σημαίνει φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ? Το να μετράμε πόσα καντάρια τρέλα έχει ο καθένας μας ? Δεν νομίζω σ\' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας να γίνεται λογοκρισία στη θεματολογία , ειδ\' άλλως δεν θα υπήρχαν κατηγορίες θεμάτων προς διευκόλυνση των χρηστών να συμμετέχουν σε θέματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν....

----------


## La_ViTa

Το θέμα πίστης και θεού για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι πολύ προσωπικό.Ο/Η palidromisi άνοιξε ένα thread θέλοντας φαντάζομαι να μας πει την βοήθησε εκείνον στο να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημά του.Δεκτόν.Από κει και πέρα όλη η κουβέντα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο συνεχίστηκε μόνο ως ανταλλαγή απόψεων δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί!Σε μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση υποτίθεται ότι σέβεσαι την άποψη του άλλου ακόμα κι αν είναι διαφορετική από την δική σου και δεν προσπαθείς να τον πείσεις για το αντίθετο,ούτε τον ειρωνεύεσαι.
Δεν είπα σε καμία περίπτωση να γίνεται λογοκρισία στη θεματολογία.Απλά όταν σε ένα thread οι συμμετέχοντες ξεπερνούν κάποια όρια και πλέον το θέμα δεν αφορά το νόημα ύπαρξης αυτού του forum,καλό θα ήταν να κλείνει

----------


## Sofia

La Vita,

αν και το θέμα πίστης ειναι πολυ προσωπικο, εμενα δεν με πειράζει να συζητιέται οσο γινεται κ οσο θέλει κάποιος σε ενα φορουμ ή οπουδήποτε αλλου.

Αυτο που με πειράζει και σε αυτο το θέμα οπως κ σε άλλα ειναι η αναγκη επιβολης της αποψης μας ως τη σωστη, την αδιαπραγματευτη. Αυτο ειναι φασιστικο απο μονο του.

Κ τελικα οτιδηποτε μακρυα απο τις δικες μας ιδεες, \"πιστεύω\", ανοχες αντιμετωπιζεται πολλες φορες ως γραφικο ή ως κατακριτέο. Κ ειναι κριμα, ειδικα σε ενα φορουμ οπου η ευαισθησια, υποτιθεται ειναι σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο παρουσα.

----------


## krino

λαβιτα,
απο παντα ο πολεμος των εντυπωσεων για το αν εχεις εσυ δικαιο, για το αν εχω εγω δικαιο και παει λεγωντας υπαρχει εδω και αιωνες.
Στην γαλλικη επανασταση προσπαθησαν απλως να κανουν ενα επαναπροσδιορισμο του εχω και εχεις δικαιο.

Οι γαλλοι απο πολυ νωρις εβαλαν σε αλλες βασεις την ανθρωπινη κουλτουρα.
Μαζι με αυτο ξεμπερδεψαν και με ολα τα προβληματα που ταλανιζουν αλλους λαους.
Στην ελλαδα δεν υπηρξε και δεν υπαρχει ακομα ουτε θεση για διαλογο, ουτε χωρος για τους διαφωνουντες.

Οπως ολους τους ανθρωπους ετσι και για μενα το ζητημα της θρησκειας ειναι προσωπικη υποθεση.
Θα ηθελα να την σεβονται οπως εγω σεβομαι των αλλων.

Ξερω δε οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πεισω καποιο ενθεο, οπως και αυτος να πεισει εμενα, νομιζω οτι δεν τιθεται τετοιο θεμα.
Ομως σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας το να υπαρχει ενα τετοιο θρεντ χωρις να υπαρχει παραλληλα η αντιθετη αποψη το βρισκω απο λειψο εως και επικινδυνο.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by La_ViTa_
> Το θέμα πίστης και θεού για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι πολύ προσωπικό.Ο/Η palidromisi άνοιξε ένα thread θέλοντας φαντάζομαι να μας πει την βοήθησε εκείνον στο να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημά του.Δεκτόν.Από κει και πέρα όλη η κουβέντα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο συνεχίστηκε μόνο ως ανταλλαγή απόψεων δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί!Σε μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση υποτίθεται ότι σέβεσαι την άποψη του άλλου ακόμα κι αν είναι διαφορετική από την δική σου και δεν προσπαθείς να τον πείσεις για το αντίθετο,ούτε τον ειρωνεύεσαι.
> Δεν είπα σε καμία περίπτωση να γίνεται λογοκρισία στη θεματολογία.Απλά όταν σε ένα thread οι συμμετέχοντες ξεπερνούν κάποια όρια και πλέον το θέμα δεν αφορά το νόημα ύπαρξης αυτού του forum,καλό θα ήταν να κλείνει


Στο προηγούμενο σου πόστ, λες πως κακώς άνοιξε το θέμα η θεματοθέτρια και τώρα λες πως είναι δεκτό (?)....Η διαφωνία μου έγκειται ακριβώς σ\' αυτό το σημείο . Το αν είναι σωστό, σ\' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, να τίθενται θέματα προς συζήτηση που αφορούν πιστεύω, πανανθρώπινες αξίες, ιδανικά, ηθικά διλήμματα ...Αν θα κάναμε επιλογές στα θέματα δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ελευθερία έκφρασης, που κατά την άποψη μου είναι η πεμπτουσία της διαλεκτικής συζήτησης....

Τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά του διαλόγου εν τούτοις δεν μπορεί να τα προκαθορίσει η θεματοθέτρια αλλά οι αρχές και κανόνες που διέπουν το φόρουμ. 
Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου πως ο αλληλοσεβασμός είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ απαραίτητο στοιχείο για την πραγματοποίηση μιας πολιτισμένης συζήτησης απ\' την οποία οι συμμετέχοντες ή οι οποιοδήποτε παρατηρητές θα μπορούσαν να εξάγουν κάποια χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Sofia

Τα ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα του διαλογου, τα καθοριζουν οι συμμετεχοντες σ αυτον νομιζω.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Τα ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα του διαλογου, τα καθοριζουν οι συμμετεχοντες σ αυτον νομιζω.


Προφανώς....

----------


## Sofia

Οι αρχές κ οι κανονες που διέπουν το φορουμ πώς καθοριζουν την ποιοτητα του διαλογου?Ρωτάω, γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω πώς το εννοεις οπως το γράφεις παραπανω....

----------


## sabb

Οι αρχές κι οι κανόνες ενός φόρουμ, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το πλαίσιο συμπεριφοράς που θα πρέπει να κινούνται τα μέλη. Στο προκείμενο φόρουμ το πλαίσιο αυτό περιγράφεται λιτά αλλά περιεκτικά στην παράγραφο Β1 των όρων χρήσης, παραθέτω :

B. Ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά δεν επιτρέπεται στους χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες του e-psychology.gr για:
B1. Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά ή χρήση άλλης μεθόδου για την εγκατάσταση περιεχομένου που είναι παράνομο, επιβλαβές, παραπλανητικό, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό, επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή άλλως αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα και τα προσωπικά δεδομένα άλλων, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους κλπ.

Σε άλλα φόρουμ που τυχαίνει να συμμετέχω, υπάρχουν όροι αρκετά πιο αυστηροί, που η μη συμμόρφωση των μελών στα προκαθορισμένα πλαίσια συμπεριφοράς , μπορεί να επιφέρει άμεση αποβολή από τη κοινότητα - συνήθως προηγείται ειδοποίηση.

----------


## krino

sabb,
οι κανονες δυστυχως ειναι απαραιτητοι,
ωστοσο οσο με αφορα θελω παντα να προηγουμε των κανονων και να κρατω ενα επιπεδο ασχετως αν καμια φορα ξεφευγω.

Το οτι οι συμμετωντες κανουν την συζητηση, δεν λεει τιποτα.
Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος του εαυτου και κρινεται για την συμπεριφορα του.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by krino_
> sabb,
> οι κανονες δυστυχως ειναι απαραιτητοι,
> ωστοσο οσο με αφορα θελω παντα να προηγουμε των κανονων και να κρατω ενα επιπεδο ασχετως αν καμια φορα ξεφευγω.
> 
> Το οτι οι συμμετωντες κανουν την συζητηση, δεν λεει τιποτα.
> Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος του εαυτου και κρινεται για την συμπεριφορα του.


Δεν διαφωνώ...

----------


## λίτσα

αν δεν κάνω λάθος πιστεύω πως η δημοκρατία και η ελευθερία λόγου μας επιτρέπουν να μιλάμε για τα πιστέυω μας όποια και αν είναι αυτά πόσο μάλλον όταν πιστεύουμε πως έχουμε βοηθηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο.το θέμα θρησκείας σίγουρα είναι προσωπικό αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να πει μην εκφράζεις αυτό που νιώθεις.είτε πιστεύεις είτε όχι.φτάνει αυτό να μην γίνεται με άσχημο τρόπο και για προσηλιτισμό.εγώ πιστεύω στον θεό και επιμένω στις απόψεις μου.βρέθηκα βέβαια σε κάποια στιγμή να απολογούμαι για αυτό αλλά δε με πειράζει καθόλου ο κάθε ένας έχει δικαίωμα να λέει την άποψή του.εξάλλου για αυτό γίνεται ο διάλογος και θέλω να πιστεύω πως η ελευθερία λόγου υπάρχει ακόμα.αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.να είστε καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## afrula

Λιτσα αισθανθηκες ετσι γιατι επεσες σε Αθεους που δε πιστευω σε αυτη την κατηγορια λενε οτι ειναι αλλα στα δυσκολα ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ?Στο συμπαν? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  φιλακια

----------


## krino

στον εαυτο μας αφρουλα,
απλα τα πραγματα μην μπερδευεσαι.

Ειτε στο θεο απευθυνθεις ειτε στο συμπαν οτι ειναι να κανεις, εσυ θα το κανεις και οχι το συμπαν.
Κατα τα αλλα βεβαια, οπως βολευεσαι.....

----------


## afrula

δεν μπερδευομαι ΜΟΝΑΧΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΜΑΙ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## afrula

στον ευατο σου προσευχεσαι?Τι να πω....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> το θέμα θρησκείας σίγουρα είναι προσωπικό αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να πει μην εκφράζεις αυτό που νιώθεις.είτε πιστεύεις *είτε όχι*.φτάνει αυτό να μην γίνεται με άσχημο τρόπο και για προσηλιτισμό.


Ισως να εισαι μικρη σε ηλικια αλλα πριν απο καμια 10αρια χρονια αν ελεγε καποιος οτι δεν πιστευει θα τον κοιτουσαν οι πιο πολλοι σαν να ειναι ο σατανας, σχεδον κανεις δεν τολμουσε να το πει. Ασε που αυτο ισχυει ακομα στα χωρια. Βεβαια οι καιροι αλλαξαν, οι νεοι ειναι σχεδον ολοι μορφωμενοι και πλεον μπορουν εχουν μαθει να σκεφτονται.

Οσο για τον προσηλυτισμό; Αλλο τιποτα απο την στιγμη που γεννιομαστε και μεχρι να τελειωσουμε το λυκειο. Και αυτο για οσους δεν το εχουν καταλαβει κανει τεραστιο κακο στην ιδια την θρησκεια

Απο εκει και περα ομως η ουσια ειναι πως ο καθενας θα πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερος να πιστευει οπου θελει και κυριως απο την στιγμη που αυτο του κανει καλο. Βεβαια το οτι κανει καλο σε οποιον πιστευει οπουδηποτε αυτο ειναι μια αποδειξη πως η δυναμη βρισκεται μεσα μας και πουθενα αλλου

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> στον ευατο σου προσευχεσαι?Τι να πω....


Δεν εχω πει ποτε προσευχη και μην με μπερδευεις εμενα με αυτα τα βουντου.
Τα εχω σταματησει απο πιτσιρικας αυτα, εφαγα και μια αποβολη στο σχολειο γιατι αρνηθηκα να πω προσευχη απο τοτε εληξε το θεμα.


Ενημερωτικα θα σου πω, οτι ημουν απο τα λιγα παιδια που ηθελαν να δραπευτευσουν απο την κολυμπηθρα και εριξα απιστευτο κλαμα.
Εννοειται οτι εχω κατηγορησει την μητερα μου για αυτο, μιας και δεν ειχε δικαιωμα να κανει τετοιο εγκλημα.
Σιγα μην με ρωτουσαν θα μου πεις....
Η σιγα μην ρωτησεις εσυ τα δικα σου παιδια.....
Θα τα βουτηξεις κατω απο το νερο οπως κανουν ολοι.

----------


## afrula

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ!!!Το νερο ειναι αγιασμενο και ειναι ΘΕΙΟ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ!!!δεν ειναι νερακι της βρυσης :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

μαστα...
δεν θα ηθελα να σου τυχει να ακουσεις απο τα παιδια σου, οτι ακουσε η δικη μανα....
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

και αυτα περι αγιασματος τα ακουω βερεσε.
Ειπαμε μακρια απο εμας αυτα τα βουντου.

----------


## afrula

αχ krinno μακαρι να με ειχαν βουτηξει κατω απο το νερακι.Γιατι οι παπαδες οι κλεφτες δεν ξερουν ουτε το μυστηριο να το κανουν ΣΩΣΤΑ.Η ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το ξερουν και δεν το κανουν για ευνοητους λογους.Αυτοι ραντιζουν δε βαπτιζουν.Μακαρι να εχω βαπτιστει σωστα ........ :Frown:

----------


## afrula

μπερδευτηκες βουντου ειναι στη μαυρη μαγεια. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> Αυτοι ραντιζουν δε βαπτιζουν.Μακαρι να εχω βαπτιστει σωστα ........



κοιτα τωρα με την λειψυδρια, τα τελευταια χρονια κανουν περικοπες...
Σε λιγο θα αρχιζουν να ψεκαζουν μονο με κανα αγιο καταβρεχτηρι....
Νταξ μωρε την δουλεια κανει ο καθενας και ραντιζει.

Και τα μουσμουλα αμα τα ραντισεις βγαινουν, μην ανησυχεις.

----------


## afrula

Φτανει που βαπτιστηκα καλα λες.Αλλα πιστευω σωστα εγινα δε νομιζω.Ναι αλλα ωραια και νοστιμα τα μουσμουλα δε γινονται μονο με το ραντισμα. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## holbold

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Λιτσα αισθανθηκες ετσι γιατι επεσες σε Αθεους που δε πιστευω σε αυτη την κατηγορια λενε οτι ειναι αλλα στα δυσκολα ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ?Στο συμπαν? φιλακια


afroyla na sou kseka8ariso kati oti aftos pou eine a8eos apla den pistebi ston 8eose kanenan 8eo kai den katakrini ton 8eo se kamia periptosi aftos poy krini ton 8eo (opio 8eo ) legete anti8eos . 
mia fili mou pragmatika a8eos se mia sizitisi paromia moy leei egw KANO TO KALO KAI AN YPARXEI 8EOS AS ME KRINI 
apoti ksero kanenas a8eos den brizei to 8eo kati allo bimbeni edw

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> μπερδευτηκες βουντου ειναι στη μαυρη μαγεια.





ααα ετσι πες,
ενω ο χριστιανισμος τι σοι μαγεια ειναι??
:P

----------


## λίτσα

ο χριστιανισμός δεν είναι μαγεία.είναι η υπέρτατη αγάπη είναι η καλοσύνη είναι η συγχώρεση σε αυτούς που μας βλάπτουν και πολλά ακόμα.αλλά είπαμε αυτή είναι η προσωπική άποψη του καθενός και δεν προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε κανέναν.μακάρι να γινόταν βέβαια γιατί είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να πεις σε κάποιον που δεν έχει δοκιμάσει το μέλι πόσο γλυκό και νόστιμο είναι.
μια ερώτηση για σένα κρίνο και αν θέλεις βέβαια απαντάς και με όλο το θάρρος.όταν με το καλό κάνεις παιδιά δεν θα τα βαφτίσεις; δεν θα τους δώσεις όνομα;και αν όχι με ποιο δικαίωμα ίσως αυτά να θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν αυτό το μονοπάτι.συγχώρεσέ με για την ερώτηση επειδή είναι σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.αν θέλεις απαντάς.

----------


## krino

θα σου απαντησω σε ολα μην ανησυχεις.





> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> ο χριστιανισμός δεν είναι μαγεία.
> 
> 
> εμενα μου λες...
> τα μεγαλυτερα εγκληματα στην ανθρωποτητα εχουν γινει στο ονομα των θρησκειων και ο χριστιανισμος δεν ειναι εξω απο αυτο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Και μετα μιλαμε για τους ταλιμπαν, αλλα για τους ταλιμπαν της ορθοδοξιας κανεις δεν ξερει τιποτα.

----------


## λίτσα

όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω βιώσει και την αντίθετη πλευρά και την μέση πλευρά .δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν δεν το έχεις ζήσει και είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω ζήσει στην ζωή μου αν οι γονείς μου με είχαν χειραγωγήσει διαφορετικά ίσως να μην είχα αυτές τις άσχημες εμπειρίες που με κυνηγούν ακόμα στα όνειρά μου.δεν θα κάνω λοιπόν το ίδιο λάθος και εγώ.εξάλλου αυτό δεν κάνουν οι γονείς ότι καλύτερο πιστεύουν για τα παιδιά τους ή μήπως κάνω λάθος.είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.ας γίνει το θέλημά του όποιο και αν είναι αυτό θα είναι δεκτό γιατί θα είναι από εκείνον.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> αν δεν κάνω λάθος πιστεύω πως η δημοκρατία και η ελευθερία λόγου μας επιτρέπουν να μιλάμε για τα πιστέυω μας όποια και αν είναι αυτά πόσο μάλλον όταν πιστεύουμε πως έχουμε βοηθηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο.το θέμα θρησκείας σίγουρα είναι προσωπικό αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να πει μην εκφράζεις αυτό που νιώθεις.είτε πιστεύεις είτε όχι.φτάνει αυτό να μην γίνεται με άσχημο τρόπο και για προσηλιτισμό.εγώ πιστεύω στον θεό και επιμένω στις απόψεις μου.βρέθηκα βέβαια σε κάποια στιγμή να απολογούμαι για αυτό αλλά δε με πειράζει καθόλου ο κάθε ένας έχει δικαίωμα να λέει την άποψή του.εξάλλου για αυτό γίνεται ο διάλογος και θέλω να πιστεύω πως η ελευθερία λόγου υπάρχει ακόμα.αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.να είστε καλά τώρα και για πάντα.


Θάθελα να αποσαφηνίσουμε κάποια πράγματα με αφορμή αυτό το πόστ σου Λίτσα, που ίσως φανούν χρήσιμα και στο μέλλον.

Πρώτα απ\' όλα να διευκρινήσουμε πως το να πιστεύει κάποιος ό,τι θέλει είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτο δικαίωμα. Εκείνο που δεν μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητό είναι προς τι οι δηλώσεις πίστης...
\"Πιστεύω\" σημαίνει πως είμαι ψυχικά δεμένος με κάτι που δεν είναι απτό, είναι μια δοξασία, μια ιδέα, που από άλλους γίνεται αποδεκτή κι από άλλους όχι. Η πίστη ή να το θέσω ωμά, η ανάγκη οπαδοποίησης του ατόμου δεν αφορά μόνο την θρησκευτική σημειολογία, αλλά και ό,τι δεν είναι αυταπόδεικτο . Ας περιοριστούμε εν τούτοις μόνο στα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω :
- Για τους ινδουιστές θεός είναι ο Σίβα
- Για τους Χριστιανούς ο τρισυπόστατος Θεός
- Για τους Ραελιανούς,θεοί είναι οι εξωγήινοι
- Για πολλούς παοκτσήδες θεός είναι ο.. Μπακαγιόγκο (όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράδοξο..)
- Για τους άθεους δεν υπάρχει κανένας θεός
Από όλους τους παραπάνω ας ξεχωρίσουμε τους Ραελιανούς. Είναι κάποιοι απίστευτοι τύποι που πιστεύουν πως ο άνθρωπος είναι δημιούργημα κατ\' εικόνα και ομοίωση (σου θυμίζει κάτι αυτό ?) ενός εξωγήινου πολιτισμού που προέρχεται από τον πλανήτη Ραέλ (πιάσε τ\'αυγό και κούρευτο !!). 

Φαντάσου λοιπόν να είμαι Ραελιανός, να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και να δηλώνω προς κάθε κατεύθυνση πως βρήκα το φως μου γιατί προσεύχομαι κάθε μέρα στους Ραέλ. Αν σου φαίνεται φαιδρή μια τέτοια δήλωση, κάνε τον κόπο να αντικαταστήσεις τον Ραελιανό Sabb με τον Ινδουιστή Sabb ή τον Χριστιανό Sabb κλπ. Το ότι είναι ζήτημα το ΠΟΣΟΙ άλλοι πιστεύουν το ίδιο πράγμα - άρα η πίστη μου γίνεται αντίστοιχα αποδεκτή από τους πολλούς - δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο... Αν παίζει για σένα κάποιο ρόλο το πλήθος των ομόθρησκων τότε αναιρείς αυτόματα το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του να πιστεύει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει, άρα και το δικό σου δικαίωμα. Δεν νοιώθω την ανάγκη να βγω και να πω στο φόρουμ, πως η αθεϊα δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις για περισσότερη γνώση και πολύ περισσότερο για αυτογνωσία, άρα κάντε και σεις το ίδιο. Είναι άτοπο, αντιδημοκρατικό, παραβιάζει την ελεύθερη σκέψη του άλλου...

Σ\' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, καλό θα ήταν να προάγουμε την επιστημονική έρευνα και γνώση κι όχι τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις μας. Μπορεί πραγματικά σε κάποιους η θρησκευτική πίστη να έχει βοηθήσει σε ζητήματα ψυχικής υγείας, δεν μπορεί όμως να γίνεται αποδεκτή μια τέτοια εκγενίκευση, όπως δεν μπορούμε να εκγενικεύσουμε το γεγονός πως με βάση την πίστη σε ψεύτικα φάρμακα, το φαινόμενο placebo έχει γιατρέψει κάποιους, αλλά ούτε καν αρκετούς για να μπορεί να συστηματοποιηθεί σαν μορφή θεραπείας. Να έχουμε πάντα υπ\' όψη μας, πως αυτό που βοηθάει εμάς, σε άλλους μπορεί να έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις, όταν δεν έχει προηγηθεί επιστημονική έρευνα. 

Αν νοιώθεις εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος την ανάγκη να δηλώσει την αγάπη του προς τον θεό με εκφράσεις τύπου \"αγαπώ τον θεό πιο πολύ από τα παιδιά μου\", μπορείς να το κάνεις στην εκκλησία ή στο σπίτι σου. Υπάρχουν ειδικοί χώροι για μια τέτοια εκδήλωση πίστης, πιο κατάλληλοι από ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, όπου παρευρίσκονται κι άλλοι με διαφορετικά πιστεύω που μπορεί και να συγκρούονται με τα δικά σου..

Φυσικά, δεν θα σου στερήσει κανένας το δικαίωμα να το κάνεις, εφόσον το θέλεις τόσο πολύ κι εδώ. Δεν μπορεί όμως και κανείς αντίστοιχα να στερήσει τον αντίλογο...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου θα προσπαθήσω να σπρώξω τα παιδιά μου στον χριστιανισμό γιατί αυτό εμένα με βοήθησε όσο τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> 
> και επειδη αυτο βοηθησε εσενα (που καλως σε βοηθησε) πρεπει να βοηθησει ολο το πλανητη???
> Τι θα πεις οταν αντι αυτου γινουν δυστυχισμένα??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## λίτσα

σαμπ συμφωνώ εν μέρει μαζί σου και σίγουρα το φόρουμ δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος τόπος και τρόπος για τέτοιου είδους συζητήσεις απλά επειδή υπήρχε σαν θέμα θέλησα και εγώ να εκφράσω την άποψή μου μπορεί με σωστό τρόπο μπορεί και με λανθασμένο.σίγουρα ο αντίλογος θα υπάρχει πάντα σε όλα τα θέματα γιατί κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και αν δεν υπήρχε αντίλογος τότε γιατί να κουβεντιάζουμε τότε δεν θα είχαμε διάλογο αλλά μονόλογο ο καθένας θα μιλούσε και θα απαντούσε μόνος του ακούγοντας αυτά που θα ήθελε να ακούσει.επειδή η θρησκεία μου για εμένα είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό δεν θέλω να το ευτελήσω άλλο.αν είχα απέναντί μου όλους σας είτε συμφωνείτε με τις απόψεις μου είτε όχι σίγουρα ο διάλογος θα γινόταν εντελώς διαφορετικά γιατί τότε θα έλεγα αυτά που πραγματικά θέλω να πω.μια προσευχή σε ένα σημείο της λέει:διδάξω ανόμους τας οδούς σου και ασεβείς επί σε επιστρέψουσι.
ότι κατάλαβε ο καθένας κατάλαβε...
να είστε καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## nature

Σαμπ,
συμφωνώ σε΄όλα όσα είπες παραπάνω εκτός από το τελευταίο, δηλ. ότι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας δεν έπρεπε να μιλήσει με θέρμη για τα πιστεύω της η λίτσα.
Εδώ μιλάνε με θέρμη για ότι θέλει ο καθένας....
Για τις σεξουαλικές του προτιμίσεις, για φετιχισμούς με ...παπούτσια, για πίστη στον βελονισμό, στη βαλεριάνα, στους εξωγήινους, κλπ. Η θρησκεία για όσους πιστεύουν, αποτελεί θεμέλιο λίθο της ύπαρξής τους. Πως είναι δυνατόν να την αφήσουν απ\' έξω όταν μιλάνε για τη ψυχή τους? Δες το με τα δικά τους τα μάτια. Στο τέλος-τέλος δεν βλάπτονται από αυτό όσοι από εμάς δεν πιστεύουν.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Σαμπ,
> συμφωνώ σε΄όλα όσα είπες παραπάνω εκτός από το τελευταίο, δηλ. ότι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας δεν έπρεπε να μιλήσει με θέρμη για τα πιστεύω της η λίτσα.
> Εδώ μιλάνε με θέρμη για ότι θέλει ο καθένας....
> Για τις σεξουαλικές του προτιμίσεις, για φετιχισμούς με ...παπούτσια, για πίστη στον βελονισμό, στη βαλεριάνα, στους εξωγήινους, κλπ. Η θρησκεία για όσους πιστεύουν, αποτελεί θεμέλιο λίθο της ύπαρξής τους. Πως είναι δυνατόν να την αφήσουν απ\' έξω όταν μιλάνε για τη ψυχή τους? Δες το με τα δικά τους τα μάτια. Στο τέλος-τέλος δεν βλάπτονται από αυτό όσοι από εμάς δεν πιστεύουν.


Nature, ακόμη κι ο φετιχισμός με τα παπούτσια έχει ένα αντικείμενο..Τα παπούτσια..Το ίδιο και η βαλεριάνα..Είναι μια ουσία απτή, που σε άλλους έχει ευεργετική επίδραση και σ\' άλλους όχι. Το ίδιο και οι σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις..Το σεξ δεν είναι στη φαντασία μας, είναι πράξη γήινη...

Δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε πως υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει θεός. Μπλέκουμε σε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις χωρίς νόημα και ουσία..Εγώ που λέω πως δεν υπάρχει, είναι άποψη μου , δεν σημαίνει πως δεν κάνω λάθος. Θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν τελικά υπάρχει θεός, αν κι όλες οι ενδείξεις είναι περί του αντιθέτου : Μεταξύ του πιστού και του άθεου, αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει θεός, ναι μεν ο άθεος θα είναι δικαιωμένος ως προς τις απόψεις του, εν τούτοις θα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς καταδικασμένοι και οι δύο στην μεταθάνατο ανυπαρξία .Αν όμως υπάρχει , ο πιστός θα πάει εκεί που θέλει κι ο ..άθεος στα τάρταρα. Μπροστά σ\' ένα τέτοιο δίλημμα , όπως καταλαβαίνεις, εγώ δεν κρατάω πισινή γιατί δεν θα τάχα καλά με τον εαυτό μου...

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> - Για τους ινδουιστές θεός είναι ο Σίβα


και για τους Παναθηναϊκούς ο Ζιλμπέρο Σίλβα!:P:P


Αστειεύομαι βεβαίως...συμφωνω στα περισσότερα (εκτός από τον Μπακαγιόκο!!:P).Η πίστη παντος είδους(στον εαυτό μας, στον θεό ή όπου αλλού) κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη σώζει αλλά σε ένα forum ψυχολογίας θα έπρεπε να είμαστε 
προσεκτικοί σε τέτοια θέματα: όσοι πιστεύουν, δεν το βρίσκω σωστό να παροτρύνουν κάποιον άλλο να πιστέψει με το ζόρι γιατί μόνο έτσι θα βρει την ίασή του αλλά και από την άλλη όσοι δεν πιστεύουν, το να κοροιδεύουν την θρησκεία του άλλου το βρίσκω ακόμη χειρότερο!
είναι καθαρά προσωπικό ζήτημα!

----------


## holbold

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> τι ειναι αυτα βρε παιδια; δεν υπαρχει διαχειριστής; εγω δεν το συνεχίζω παντως και λυπάμαι που κατέληξε έτσι. παντως οταν δημοσιευσα το θεμα εβαλα τον τιτλο που δειχνει περι τινος προκειται οποτε οποιος δεν ηταν χριστιανος ορθοδοξος μπορουσε να μην το διαβασει αφου εξαρχης θα ηξερε οτι θα ηταν αντιθετος. 
> εχετε την αγαπη μου.


meriki apo edw exoun xalasi to 8ema apo to proto minima ti problima exoun , ti tous niazi afoy eine a8eoi an eine 
kapia dimosia prosopa na min anafero exoun dilosi a8eoi alla eiparxoun fotografies tous na kanoun to simbolo tou satan a kai se periodika 
den exo problima ala pesto re mpaglama oti pistebis kapou
i otan les a8eos enois mono tou xristianismou ? giati auto simeni oti pistebis oti yparxei alla den ton 8es

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> 
> 
> 
> ti tous niazi afoy eine a8eoi



οποτε να συζητανε για ολα αυτο μονο οσοι πιστευουν??
ολοι οι υπολοιποι δεν εχουν δικαιωμα γνωμης?

----------


## λίτσα

δικαίωμα να πουν την γνώμη τους φυσικά και έχουν.
δικαίωμα να κρίνουν δεν έχουν και δεν μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μόνο.

----------


## krino

ενω εσυ εχεις ασυλια να κρινεις κατα δοκουν ετσι???

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ενω εσυ εχεις ασυλια να κρινεις κατα δοκουν ετσι???


δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό μου το εξηγείς λίγο;πότε έκρινα τι έκρινα και ποιον έκρινα.δεν συνηθίζω να κρίνω και δεν το κάνω.αν το έκανα και δεν το κατάλαβα να μου επισημάνεις το σημείο σε παρακαλώ για να ζητήσω και συγνώμη.

----------


## krino

δεν θελω να ζητησεις καμια συγνωμη.
Οταν συζηταμε τις σκεψεις μας, τοτε αναγκαστικα κρινουμε ειτε αυτες που μας κανουν ειτε αυτες που δεν μας κανουν.

Δες τι εχεις γραψει στα τελευταια σχετικα ποστ και θα βρεις τετοια σημεια.

----------


## holbold

λιτσα oloi exoume krini 
mpori esei na krinis ligo a8ela sou alloi na krino un para poli askopos me boulisi
kai as poume ti ligw ti poli to idio kani 
den mporoume na poume oti to idio kani gia ti piotita 
λιτσα eime sigouros oti esei exis kini me piotita

----------


## afrula

εγω λεω να συμμετεχουμε οι ορθοδοξοι χριστιανοι.Πιστευω οτι δεν αφορα τους αθεους το θεμα!!!Και δε χρειαζεται να ακουσουμε καμια αποψη γιατι ειναι δεδομενη.Λοιπον η καταθλιψη απο τα λογια των Αγιων μας ειναι δαιμονικη ενεργεια.Κοντα στο Θεο ολα λυνονται.Τωρα αν δε παει καλα ο νους μπορει να βοηθησει η επιστημη .Αλλα ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι ενεργεια του πονηρου.Γιαυτο κυριως εμεις που πασχουμε απο καταθλιψη χρειαζεται η μαλλον απαιτειται να μετεχουμε στα Θεια Μυστηρια της Εκκλησιας και σιγα σιγα θα δουμε τη γιατρεια μας.Αλλα να ειμαστε σε πληρη μετανοια για τις αμαρτιες μας.Εξομολογηση και Θ.Κοινωνια συνεχεια παιδια.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω λεω να συμμετεχουμε οι ορθοδοξοι χριστιανοι.Πιστευω οτι δεν αφορα τους αθεους το θεμα!!!Και δε χρειαζεται να ακουσουμε καμια αποψη γιατι ειναι δεδομενη.Λοιπον η καταθλιψη απο τα λογια των Αγιων μας ειναι δαιμονικη ενεργεια.Κοντα στο Θεο ολα λυνονται.Τωρα αν δε παει καλα ο νους μπορει να βοηθησει η επιστημη .Αλλα ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι ενεργεια του πονηρου.Γιαυτο κυριως εμεις που πασχουμε απο καταθλιψη χρειαζεται η μαλλον απαιτειται να μετεχουμε στα Θεια Μυστηρια της Εκκλησιας και σιγα σιγα θα δουμε τη γιατρεια μας.Αλλα να ειμαστε σε πληρη μετανοια για τις αμαρτιες μας.Εξομολογηση και Θ.Κοινωνια συνεχεια παιδια.


Είμαι με τα χέρια ψηλά, ισοπεδωμένος και με τα λόγια μου να μην μπορούν να αρθρωθούν...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Είμαι με τα χέρια ψηλά, ισοπεδωμένος και με τα λόγια μου να μην μπορούν να αρθρωθούν...



χαχαχαχαχα!!!!
απιστευτος ο σαββας.....

οσο και αφηγηματικος ταυτοχρονα...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω λεω να συμμετεχουμε οι ορθοδοξοι χριστιανοι.Πιστευω οτι δεν αφορα τους αθεους το θεμα!!!Και δε χρειαζεται να ακουσουμε καμια αποψη γιατι ειναι δεδομενη.Λοιπον η καταθλιψη απο τα λογια των Αγιων μας ειναι δαιμονικη ενεργεια.Κοντα στο Θεο ολα λυνονται.Τωρα αν δε παει καλα ο νους μπορει να βοηθησει η επιστημη .Αλλα ολα τα ψυχολογικα ειναι ενεργεια του πονηρου.Γιαυτο κυριως εμεις που πασχουμε απο καταθλιψη χρειαζεται η μαλλον απαιτειται να μετεχουμε στα Θεια Μυστηρια της Εκκλησιας και σιγα σιγα θα δουμε τη γιατρεια μας.Αλλα να ειμαστε σε πληρη μετανοια για τις αμαρτιες μας.Εξομολογηση και Θ.Κοινωνια συνεχεια παιδια.



εχεις μπερδευτει αφρουλα.....

Εδω μεσα εχει και δαιμονισμενους, ατομα του διαβολου, και αντιχριστοι.
Σου προτεινω να περασεις μια βολτα απο εδω και εκει θα πιασουν τοπο ολες οι σημαντικες σκεψεις που εχεις.

Εγω ιδιως,
ειμαι βουτηγμενος στην αμαρτια και δεν βγαζεις ακρη.
Φαντασου καθε βραδυ κοιμαμαι με τον Νιτσε αγκαλια.....

----------


## weird

΄Συμπαθώ πολύ τον Νίτσε, τον Γιάλομ, τον Επίκουρο και γενικά τους κοσμικής φιλοσοφίας φιλοσόφους.
Πιστεύω παρόλαυτά οτι η έννοια του χριαστιαννισμού είναι παρεξηγημένη.
Χωρίς να λέω οτι είμαι χριστιαννή ορθόδοξη ( δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτόμου), σέβαμαι πολύ εκείνη την έννοια του χριστιαννισμού που είναι η έννοια του ανθρώπου που έρχεται σε αληθινή κοινωνία πρώτα με τον εαυτό του και μετά με τους υπόλοιπους, στα πλαίσια μιας κοινότητας ανθρώπων γεμάτης απο αγάπης αλληλεπίδρασης και απο την ικανοποίηση της βασικής μας αναγκης για ανθρωπινη επαφη και παρουσία( βλεπε τις πρώτες κοινότητες των χριστιανών) κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται όμορφο και ακακο, ίσα ίσα ωφέλιμο.
Όμως οι παππάδες, η Εκκλησία και ο δογματισμός έχουν κατά πολύ διαστρεβλώσει την έννοια του θείου και της κοινωνίας...

Δεν πιστεύω σε ένα εξωτερικό θειο, αλλα στην ίδια τη λάμψη και τη θεικότητα που κρύβει ο άνθρωπος μέσα στη φύση και το πνευμα του.
Το βιβλίο του Φιλόθεου Φάρου( Συγκυρίες και επιλογές),ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΓΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ και της κακοδαιμονίας του συγχρονου εκκλησιαστικού κόσμου. Ειναι σαν... να μας τα περιγράφει απο μέσα το μαυρο προβατο.

Αυτό που μου έκανε περισσότερη εντύπωση, ήταν όταν προς το τέλος αναφέρει περιπου αυτα, όπως τα θυμάμαι σαν νόημα..
Είναι εύκολο για την εκκλησία να βάλεισ το στόχαστρο την σεξουαλικότητά μας, και να μας κατακρίνει για αυτήν, θετοντας μας υπο τον ζυγό της ενοχής και του ελέγχου.
Απεναντίς δεν βαζουν στο στόχαστρο την ματαιοδοξία της πλεονεξίας του έχειν και των υλικών αγαθών... γιατί τότε οι ίδιοι οι παππάδες θα έβαζαν στο στόχαστρο τον εαυτό τους...
Ολοι βλέπουμε τα χρυσά άμφια κάποιου, μα κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται στην σεξουαλική ζωή του καθενός...

Φυσικά ο συγκεκριμένος άνρθωπος αποδέχεται αν και κληρικός και τους γκει και τους ναρκωμανεις κτλ. 

Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα ως βιβλίο που έχει να δώσει μια πιο εναλλακτική ματια πανω στα θέματα της θρησκείς,
και ιδίως σε σενα Αφρούλα.

----------


## holbold

8a ei8ela na anafero oti an anige ena 8ema kata8lipsi upo to porisma ton a8eon i otidipote allo ,emis i xristiani kai oxi ,den 8a peutame se auto to epipedo kanemas
o xristianismos exei diox8i bristi apo ta arxea xronia , den enoxlite apo 2-3 atoma tou site 
eksaloy olloi oi kali exoun ex8rous kai poli parapano o kaliteros 
na kanoume kai mia plakitsa
MIPOS NOMIZOUN TA PAOKIA OTI LEME GIA TO ΘΡΙΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ

----------


## krino

γραφε αν θες με ελληνικα fonts γιατι κουραζομαστε αδικα.





> _Originally posted by holbold_
> 8a ei8ela na anafero oti an anige ena 8ema kata8lipsi upo to porisma ton a8eon i otidipote allo ,
> 
> 
> το θεωρεις σοβαρο να ανοιξει κατι τετοιο???
> 
> 
> 
> emis i xristiani kai oxi ,den 8a peutame se auto to epipedo kanemas
> ...

----------


## holbold

sou exw apantisi gia ti den grafo me ellinika 

den eipoxreosa kanenan na diabasi me to zori

afou se enoxloun min ta kanis para8esi diskolebese pio poli

gia na min xorizis tis protasis kai alazis to noimatous soy exo afisi to keno esei an 8es ari8miseta

gia ta arxaia xronia den eipa tis elladas an kai ir8e sta prota 100 xronia meta xristou kai den sinantise kanena poblima stin ellada

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> den eipoxreosa kanenan na diabasi me to zori




εχεις δικαιο,
θα τα ξαναπουμε οταν θα μπορεσω να σε διαβαζω.

----------


## nature

Krino, το ακούσαμε ότι είσαι άθεος.
Να είσαι σίγουρος.
Το ακούσαμε όλοι.
Μην το κραυγάζεις και μην το επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια.
Αν το θέμα αυτό σου φέρνει αλλεργία, απλά μην το επισκέπτεσαι.
Είτε κάποιος είναι άθεος είτε ένθεος, πιστεύω πως στη δημοκρατία χωρούν όλοι.
Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να δηλώσω τα θρησκευτικά φρονήματά μου.
Είναι περιτό στην παρούσα συζήτηση. Είμαι θετικός επιστήμων και ο νοών νοείτω... 
Ομως αισθάνομαι ότι στο θέμα αυτό \"κακοποιείται\" μία μεγάλη ομάδα συνανθρώπων μας, που αν μη τι άλλο έχουν καλές προθέσεις και μπαίνουν εδώ για βοήθεια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Αν το θέμα αυτό σου φέρνει αλλεργία, απλά μην το επισκέπτεσαι.



καμια αλλεργια,
αντιθετα ειναι απο αυτα που με ενδιαφερουν.

----------


## mairh

λοιπον κρινο διαβαζα 
τα μηνηματα σου και πιστεψε με εκανα παρα πολυ υπομονη λεω που θα παει θα σταματησει... δεν σε κατηγορει κανεισ για τα πιστευω σου εχεισ καθε δικαιωμα να πιστευεισ οπου θελεισ κι εγω παλια αθεη ημουν αλλα ποτε δεν καρτεκρινα τουσ αλλουσ το οτι ειναι χριστιανοι η βουδιστεσ η δεν ξερω κι εγω τι... οποτε δεν σου εδπιτρεπω να ξανα κατηγορησεισ η να πεισ κατι παλι για την θρησκεια μασ τα δικα μασ πιστευω γιατι μετα θα σε βγαλω στην αναφορα... και τισ ειρωνιεσ και τισ μαγκιεσ ριχτεσ σε κανεναν του δικου σου επιπεδου... δεν επιτρεπω σε κανεν να ειρωνευεται και να λεει μαλακιεσ για αυτα που εγω θελω να πιστευω ειναι κατι ιερο για εμενα οπωσ και για πολλουσ εδω μεσα ασχετα που απαξιουν ολοι να σου απαντησουν.

----------


## krino

ενδιαφερον το μυνημα σου, αγαπητη μαιρη.





> _Originally posted by mairh_
> λοιπον κρινο διαβαζα 
> τα μηνηματα σου και πιστεψε με εκανα παρα πολυ υπομονη λεω που θα παει θα σταματησει... 
> 
> 
> τι εννοεις να σταματησω??
> να σταματησω να συζηταω??
> να εκφραζω την γνωμη μου??
> 
> ...



Μου κανεται εντυπωση ομως που ολοι οι ενθεοι τελικα προσβαλεστε οταν διαβαζετε κριτικη για τα πιστευω σας.
Θα πιστευα οτι αυτος που αληθινα πιστευει, καμια κριτικη δεν τον αγγιζει και δεν τον ενοχλει αφου τον καθοδηγουν τα πιστευω του μιας και ειναι ριζωμενα βαθεια μεσα του και αυτα του δινουν εμπνευση και δυναμη.

Εδω συνηθως διαπιστωνω το αντιθετο, κατι που μου δινει τροφη για σκεψεις οτι δεν εισαστε τοσο σιγουροι για αυτα που πιστευεται για αυτο και ενοχλειστε. 

Αλλα σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας ειμαστε και οι θρησκειες εχουν να κανουν με την ψυχολογια του ανθρωπου, αυτα τα ζητηματα μπορουμε να τα συζητησουμε....



Την καλημερα μου και μην θυμωνεις, εχεις χρονια πολλα μπροστα σου για να θυμωσεις με την ησυχια σου.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Krino, το ακούσαμε ότι είσαι άθεος.
> Να είσαι σίγουρος.
> Το ακούσαμε όλοι.
> Μην το κραυγάζεις και μην το επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια.
> Αν το θέμα αυτό σου φέρνει αλλεργία, απλά μην το επισκέπτεσαι.
> Είτε κάποιος είναι άθεος είτε ένθεος, πιστεύω πως στη δημοκρατία χωρούν όλοι.
> Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να δηλώσω τα θρησκευτικά φρονήματά μου.
> Είναι περιτό στην παρούσα συζήτηση. Είμαι θετικός επιστήμων και ο νοών νοείτω... 
> Ομως αισθάνομαι ότι στο θέμα αυτό \"κακοποιείται\" μία μεγάλη ομάδα συνανθρώπων μας, που αν μη τι άλλο έχουν καλές προθέσεις και μπαίνουν εδώ για βοήθεια.


Καλή μου nature, δεν ήθελα να επανέλθω στο θέμα, τα τελευταία σκοταδιστικά που διάβασα μου κόψαν τη λαλιά μου και ανακάτεψαν το στομάχι μου, στο κάτω κάτω για την άγνοια και την ανοησία, θεραπεία δεν υπάρχει. Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για το τι λέει και τι πράτει, το θεμέλιο του διαλόγου είναι το να μπορεί ο καθένας να λέει αυτό που θέλει, άσχετα αν δεν συμφωνεί κατ\' ανάγκη με τον αντίλογο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν γίνεται κατανοητό, πως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας - είπαμε πως αυτό είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του.

Οι δηλώσεις πίστης όμως γιατί γίνονται ? Σε ποιον θέλουμε να αποδείξουμε τη χριστιανικότητα μας, γιατί συνεχίζουμε το δογματισμό του μακαριστού Χριστόδουλου, πως τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω του καθένα πρέπει να αναγράφονται και με τη βούλα, σε μια Ευρώπη που έχει αφήσει πίσω της τέτοιου είδους αντιλήψεις και προχωρά μπροστά ? Όταν αποκάλυψα πως ήμουν άθεος - κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν σ\' αυτό το thread - είχα φτάσει στο αμήν από την στενομυαλιά κάποιων, σώνει και καλά να μας βάλουν όλους σ\' ένα καλούπι..Και το φαιδρό είναι πως κάποιοι κατάλαβαν πως είμαι μάρτυρας του Ιεχωβά...Και τι στο διάολο , κι αυτό να ήμουν, τι νοιάζει τον οποιονδήποτε, θαρρείς και μετράει η αξία του ανθρώπου με το τι πιστεύει !!! 

Δεν θα μάθω γράμματα στους ανθρώπους, αυτό είναι κάτι που το γνωρίζω καλά πως δεν γίνεται. Σέβομαι τις θρησκείες που δίδαξαν την αγάπη, την καλοσύνη , την αλληλεγγύη , τον σεβασμό, μέσα σ\' αυτές και τον χριστιανισμό. Που έχουν στο φιλοσοφικό τους επίκεντρο τον άνθρωπο και τις πανανθρώπινες αξίες. Μπορεί να μην τις ακολουθώ, γιατί δεν έχω μεταφυσικές ανησυχίες και γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος θετικός - όπως δηλώνεις κι εσύ - αλλά τις σέβομαι. Και πολύ περισσότερο σέβομαι, την πίστη σ\' αυτές , των ανθρώπων εκείνων που με ευλάβεια ακολουθούν αυτά που ο ιδρυτής της θρησκείας τους δίδαξε, χωρίς τυμπανοκρουσίες, χωρίς δηλώσεις πίστης, όπως κατά κόρον γίνεται όχι μόνο εδώ μέσα, αλλά ακόμη και στις εκδηλώσεις της δημόσιας ζωής. Ο Bush με την καραμέλα God bless America κατέσφαξε όλο το κόσμο.... 

Αν σ\' ενόχλησε ο Κρίνος που δηλώνει (κραυγάζει) όπως λες ότι είναι άθεος, γιατί δεν σ\' ενοχλούν τα όσα ανατριχιαστικά αράδιασε η Αφρούλα ? Ή λαμβάνεις τα λεγόμενα του καθένα με διαφορετική βαρύτητα ανάλογα με το ποιος τα λέει ? 

Για να μην διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα : Το βασικό αξίωμα είναι ο καθένας να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει. Δεν γίνονται εκπτώσεις επ\' αυτού. Δεύτερο θεμελιώδες αξίωμα είναι ο καθένας να σέβεται το τι πιστεύει ο άλλος, έστω κι αν αυτό που πιστεύει συγκρούεται με τις δικές του πεποιθήσεις . 

Σ\'ένα κόσμο όμως που εξελίσσεται και προχωρά μπροστά , δεν μπορεί κανείς να πείσει - και δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε - πως ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται από δύο τύπους που έφαγαν το μήλο της γνώσης και εκδιώχτηκαν από τον παράδεισο κακήν κακώς, προτιμώ τον Δαρβινισμό και την Εξέλιξη των Ειδών να μου εξηγήσει την προέλευση μου. Αδυνατώ να δεχτώ πως η κοσμογονία συντελέστηκε έναν Οκτώβρη 8000 περίπου χρόνια πριν (Γένεσις), όταν είναι τοις πάσι γνωστό πως το σύμπαν έχει ηλικία τουλάχιστον 14,5 δισεκατομμυρίων ετών. 

Πόσο χρόνος ακόμη χρειάζεται για να κατανοήσουμε πως ο γεωκεντρικός κόσμος του μεσαιωνισμού, έχει γίνει μια μπλε κουκιδίτσα σ\' ένα αχανές χωροχρονικό διάστημα με δισεκατομμύρια δισεκατομμυρίων ήλιους κι άλλα τόσα πλανητικά συστήματα ? 

Κι αν εν τέλει, είναι τόσο δύσκολο πια να τα κατανοήσουμε όλα αυτά, γιατί θα πρέπει να μπλέκουμε τις θρησκευτικές μας πεποιθήσεις με την επιστημονική έρευνα όχι μόνο πάνω στη ψυχική υγεία αλλά σε ό,τι έχει σκοπό να βελτιώσει την ζωή του ανθρώπου πέρα από δογματισμούς και λατρείες ?

Δεν θα ξαναεπανέλθω στο θέμα, νομίζω πως είναι ανούσιο να μπαίνουμε σε διαμάχες θρήσκων κι αθρήσκων και να αγνοούμε το τι γίνεται γύρω μας, κατά το ο κόσμος καίγεται και το μπιπ χτενίζεται....

----------


## mairh

καλα μιλαμε εσυ δεν πασ καθολου μα καθολου καλααααα... συνεχιζεισ το βιολι σου..

----------


## mairh

και δεν ειπα οτι οι κριτικεσ σου με κανουν να μφιβαλω ουτε το παιζω θρησκεια αλλα με ενοχλουν οταν μιλανε ασχημα για βτην θρησκεια μου

----------


## nature

Σαμπ θα σου απαντήσω γρήγορα γιατί πιέζομαι λόγω χρόνου. 
Η επιστήμη είναι ανοιχτή εξ ορισμού και την προσεγγίζει όποιος επιθυμεί με όχι καταναγκαστικά....
Ενας από αυτούς που την επιθύμησαν ήμουν και εγώ.
Αντίθετα η θρησκεία αποτελεί στήριγμα ζωής για πολλούς συνανθρώπους μας. 
Και τους συνανθρώπους του παρόντος φόρουμ δεν τους γνωρίζω προσωπικά για να έχω άποψη σε ποιο και κατά πόσο ...ζωτικό βαθμό είναι στον κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά η θρησκεία του, στήριγμα της ζωής του.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν πιθανόν άμα του την ειρωνευτώ ή την απαξιώσω να του κλονίσω τη ζωή του συθέμελα και δεν επιθυμώ να το κάνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> καλα μιλαμε εσυ δεν πασ καθολου μα καθολου καλααααα... συνεχιζεισ το βιολι σου..



πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει λογος να το αλλαξω?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> και δεν ειπα οτι οι κριτικεσ σου με κανουν να μφιβαλω ουτε το παιζω θρησκεια αλλα με ενοχλουν οταν μιλανε ασχημα για βτην θρησκεια μου


να μαθεις να κρατας οτι σου κανει και ειναι θετικο για σενα, 
και οτι το θεωρεις περιττο και οτι παει πισω να το απορριπτεις.
Η κριτικη ειναι κατι που πρεπει να μαθεις να την δεχεσαι και να την κρινεις και εσυ αναλογως.

Κανεις δεν ειναι αλαθητος, ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ.
Ολοι μας παλευουμε για κατι απροσδιοριστο και συζηταμε πως υπαρχει η οχι στη ζωη μας.
Οποτε για αρχη μαθε να ακους και στην συνεχεια να επεξεργαζεσαι και τελος να απορριπτεις.

----------


## mairh

καικατι ακομα εσυ δεν ειπεσ απλα την γνωμη σου στην ουσια ελεγεσ οτι αυτα που πιστευουμε ειναι ανουσια και οτι και να σου ελεγαν εσυ μονο που δεν τουσ εβρισεσ και πουλουσεσ και ειρωνια για κατσε ρε φιλε ποιοσ νομιζεισ οτι εισαι? ελα μπραβο να σε χειροκροτησουμε ολοι για τισ εξυπναδεσ σου.. οσο που λεσ για το φορουμ αν δεν σε ενδιεφερε το θεμα μπορουσεσ απλα να μην μπεισ οπωσ και εμενα δεν με ενδιεφερε και δεν μπηκα καν στον κοπο να το ανοιξω..ομωσ εσυ οχι απλα μπηκεσ αλλα πηρεσ σβαρνα και οποιον παρει ο διαολοσ μετα..

----------


## nature

Κρίνο έχεις κάνει ποτέ σου ψυχανάλυση?

----------


## krino

mairh
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ανακυκλωνουμε την συζητηση....
Αν θες σου απαντω βεβαια, αλλα θα λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια....


Nature,
οχι δεν χρειαστηκε αλλα σκοπευω.

----------


## mairh

xa xa ετσι μπραβο μπλα μπλα μπλα αντε bye...

----------


## krino

bye.
 :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> καικατι ακομα εσυ δεν ειπεσ απλα την γνωμη σου στην ουσια ελεγεσ οτι αυτα που πιστευουμε ειναι ανουσια και οτι και να σου ελεγαν εσυ μονο που δεν τουσ εβρισεσ και πουλουσεσ και ειρωνια για κατσε ρε φιλε ποιοσ νομιζεισ οτι εισαι? ελα μπραβο να σε χειροκροτησουμε ολοι για τισ εξυπναδεσ σου.. οσο που λεσ για το φορουμ αν δεν σε ενδιεφερε το θεμα μπορουσεσ απλα να μην μπεισ οπωσ και εμενα δεν με ενδιεφερε και δεν μπηκα καν στον κοπο να το ανοιξω..ομωσ εσυ οχι απλα μπηκεσ αλλα πηρεσ σβαρνα και οποιον παρει ο διαολοσ μετα..


ειναι ο γνωστος μπαρουφολογος κρινακος,θα τον συνηθισεις απλα αμα δεν βαριεσαι μπορεις να μιλας ενα απογευμα μαζι του και να σπας πλακα με τον εγωισμο του  :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> mairh
> δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ανακυκλωνουμε την συζητηση....
> Αν θες σου απαντω βεβαια, αλλα θα λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια....
> 
> 
> Nature,
> οχι δεν χρειαστηκε αλλα σκοπευω.


τς τς να ανακυκλωσει συζητηση ο κρινακος;ποτεεεεεεε

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Μου κανεται εντυπωση ομως που ολοι οι ενθεοι τελικα προσβαλεστε οταν διαβαζετε κριτικη για τα πιστευω σας.
> Θα πιστευα οτι αυτος που αληθινα πιστευει, καμια κριτικη δεν τον αγγιζει και δεν τον ενοχλει αφου τον καθοδηγουν τα πιστευω του μιας και ειναι ριζωμενα βαθεια μεσα του και αυτα του δινουν εμπνευση και δυναμη.


κρινακο και αφου αληθινα πιστευεις πως σε αυτο το θεμα εισαι σωστος και υπερανω ολων,δεν χρειαζεται να απαντησεις γιατι εσενα καμια κριτικη δεν σε αγγιζει,οχι τιποτα αλλο για να μη μας κανεις και εμας εντυπωση (καπου βρεχει η φτυνουν;να του δωσουμε του παιδιου εναν αναλυτη μπας και αρχισει να καταλαβαινει)

----------


## sabb

Αν σταματήσει η εμπάθεια να παράγει μίσος, ίσως κάποτε σταματήσει η μητέρα των ηλιθίων να μένει έγκυος...

Ο νοών νοείτω

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αν σταματήσει η εμπάθεια να παράγει μίσος, ίσως κάποτε σταματήσει η μητέρα των ηλιθίων να μένει έγκυος...
> 
> Ο νοών νοείτω


η συμπαθεια δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την εξυπναδα η την βλακεια σαμπ.Αυτο και ενα παιδακι το ξερει  :Wink:  και στο φιναλε πες μου τι να συμπαθησουμε απο ενα ατομο εγωιστικο,που ειρωνευεται συνεχεια,που κανει τον παντογνωστη και ολη του η ζωη ειναι να δει το ονομα του στα ποστ

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αν σταματήσει η εμπάθεια να παράγει μίσος, ίσως κάποτε σταματήσει η μητέρα των ηλιθίων να μένει έγκυος...
> 
> Ο νοών νοείτω
> ...


Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητή η διαφορά της* εμπάθειας* από τη *συμπάθεια*, ε τότε η μάνα των ηλιθίων δεν μπορεί παρά να γεννοβολάει συνέχεια....

----------


## Empneustns

καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι βρε σαμπ,πρεπει να τα εξηγουμε ενα ενα σαν τα παιδακια;β και α = βα.εμπαθεια ειναι η εχθροτητα,συμπαθεια το αντιθετο,δηλαδη η θετικη της εννοια.διευρυνε λιγο τη σκεψη σου .... αντε για να μπορεσουμε να μιλησουμε γιατι αλλιως για το αλφαβητο θα μιλαμε  :Smile:

----------


## palindromisi

αμα ειχα βαλει θεμα πως με βοηθησε ο βουδιστης ταδε θα με ειχαν τρελλανει στα πμ να μου ζητανε το τηλέφωνό του! εχω δει πολλους αντιθεους (όχι τοσο αθεους) να προσπαθουν να μειωσουν και να ειρωνευτουν τα πιστευω ενος χριστιανου (και ποτε ενος ινδουιστη, βουδιστη κτλ) και δε μου κανει εντυπωση. ελευθερια λογου εχουμε μπορει ο καθενας να γραφει ο, τι επιθυμεί, τωρα το αν προσβαλλει συναισθηματα ή στενοχωρει αυτο επαφίεται στη λεπτότητα του καθενός και ποσο του κοβει αν πληγωνουν ή όχι τα λόγια του, δεν εχουμε ολοι την ιδια παιδεια και ευγένεια βεβαίως! εβαλα το θεμα γιατι πολυ απλα αφου ωφεληθηκα εγω γιατι οχι και καποιος αλλος, προσηλυτισμος ειναι να χτυπαω τα κουδουνια και να αρχιζω να λεω απεξω απεξω περι σωτηριας και τελικα να καταληγω στο διαταυτα οτι ειμαι της ταδε θρησκειας παρακαλω γινετε μελος. εγω εβαλα τιτλο στο θεμα που ηταν σαφες περι τινος προκειται οποτε οποιος δεν ενδιαφερεται περι θρησκειων μπορει να μη το διαβασει οποιος παλι ενδιαφερθει δε μπορει να ισχυριστει οτι του εκανα...προσηλυτισμο αφου ηξερε εξαρχης περι τινος επροκειτο.
ειναι ανοητο να αντιδικουμε πανω σε θεματα πιστης και απιστιας γιατι πολυ απλα κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να αποδειξει τι ειναι αυτο που πιστευει ή γιατί δεν πιστεύει, αλλωστε οσο αφορα την πίστη δεν ειναι κατι που μεταφερεται με γραπτό ή προφορικό λόγο, η πίστη είναι βίωμα και τα λόγια ποτε δεν ειναι αρκετα αντίθετα κακό κάνουν εκτος αν προκειται για χαρισματικους ανθρωπους που εχουν Χάρη. Δε γινεται να δωσω εγω στον αλλο να καταλαβει τι εχω βιωσει ειναι σα να προσπαθω να περιγραψω την αγαπη μιας μανας δεν μπορω να τη δωσω με λογια ουτε να τη ζωγραφισω ουτε να την αποδειξω. οταν συζητα κανεις θεματα πιστης με ανθρωπους που δεν πιστευουν μονο παρεξηγήσεις γίνονται, ειπε ας πουμε η Λίτσα οτι αγαπά το Θεό περισσότερο από τα παιδιά της και σοκαρίστηκαν όσοι δεν πιστεύουν και εγω αν δεν πίστευα θα σοκαριζόμουν. πως να εξηγήσεις τί σημαίνει να αγαπάς το Θεό, δηλαδή να αγαπάς την Αγάπη την ίδια; πως να εξηγήσεις σε καποιον που δεν πιστεύει στην υπαρξη του Θεού ή που τον μισεί; ειναι συζήτηση καταδικασμένη σε αδιέξοδο. και πως καποιος αθεος ή αντίθεος να με πείσει ότι αυτο που βιώνω δεν ειναι αυτο που νομίζω; ειναι σα να του πω κι εγω ελα να σου δειξω το σπιτι σου! και να πω εδω οτι το σπιτι, την οικογενεια, τα ιερα και τα οσια του καθενος τα σεβομαι και ποτε δε θα τα προσεβαλα και γιατι ετσι νιωθω αλλα και γιατι ειναι υποχρεωσή μου ως μελος οποιασδήποτε κοινωνίας.
γιατι τα βαζουμε με το Χριστο για τα εγκληματα που εγιναν στο όνομά Του; ακομα και ενα πενταχρονο μπορει να καταλαβει οτι οι αμαρτιες ενος οποιουδήποτε ανθρωπου ειτε ειναι παπας είτε αρχιεπισκοπος ειτε καλογερος κτλ ειναι δικες του και οχι του Θεού και οτι κανεις δεν ειναι αναμάρτητος ή άσφαλτος σε αυτον τον κοσμο, απλως οι εκπροσωποι της Εκκλησίας εχουν μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη να προσπαθουν να συμβαδίζουν με αυτα που πρεσβεύουν.
οταν ενας συνανθρωπος μας θεραπευτει απο ενα φαρμακο τι θα πουμε α εγω δεν παιρνω φαρμακα τι βλακειες κανει αυτος ή θα χαρουμε που βρηκε τη γιατρια του; μαλλον το δεύτερο.
μου θυμίζει λίγο την περίπτωση οπου ο Χριστός γιάτρεψε ένα Σάββατο ένα τυφλο και οι Φαρισαίοι αντί να χαρουν που ενας ανθρωπος βρηκε το φως του το μονο που βρηκαν να πουν ηταν γιατι τον θεραπευσε Σαββατο και οχι μια αλλη μερα.
να πω ψεματα πως δεν εχω βιωσει την προστασία του Θεού σε όλη μου τη ζωή ακόμα και οταν Τον είχα προδώσει επειδή άλλοι προσεύχονταν για μένα; 
να πω ψεματα πως ζορίζομαι επειδη νηστευω προσεύχομαι και χαλιναγωγουμαι και πως η εγκράτεια μου κάνει κακό; να πω ψεματα πως δεν αντεχω να συγχωρω και να αγαπω; γιατί, για να μη θεωρηθω περίεργη ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί άλλο; γιατί τόση ταραχή όταν βλέπουμε κάποιον να βρίσκει τη γαλήνη του; ειναι δυσπιστία; ειναι κακία; ειναι η κολοβη αλεπου που θελει και οι αλλες να μεινουν κολοβές; ειναι λύπη για την πλανη που εχω πεσει μεσα η μικρή ανόητη; :Smile:  παντως δεν προσφέρει τίποτε. 
μηπως να ζητησω συγνωμη που με βοηθησε ο Χριστος και οχι ενας ψυχολόγος ή ψυχιατρος; (του οποιου τη βοηθεια βεβαιως δεν αρνείται η Εκκλησία υπαρχουν αρκετοι ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι ιερεις). Εκείνος με βοήθησε, τι να κανουμε τωρα, αυτά έχει η ζωή!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και επιμένω στις απόψεις μου χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως πρέπει να τις ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.το ότι εξέφρασα την αγάπη μου με τόσο ακραίο και ανατριχιαστικό για κάποιους τρόπο είναι επειδή έτσι μου βγαίνει.τόσο απλά.ίσως για κάποιους να μην είναι κατανοητό αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί όλοι μένουν σε αυτή μου την πρόταση και όχι το ότι εκτός από τον γιατρό και τα φάρμακα με βοήθησε και αυτός ο δρόμος.βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει και άλλους απλά εγώ ήθελα να βοηθηθώ από τον Χριστό μας και βοηθήθηκα πάρα πολύ.υπάρχουν τρεις κατηγορίες ανθρώπων(σύμφωνα πάντα με την ταπεινή μου γνώμη χωρίς να επηρεάζονται άλλοι)η πρώτη είναι αυτοί που έψαξαν και βρήκαν τον Θεό.η δεύτερη αυτή που τον ψάχνει και η τρίτη αυτοί που δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν να τον βρουν.εγώ καλώς ή κακώς ανήκω στην πρώτη κατηγορία.αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως αποκλείω από δίπλα μου και τις άλλες δύο κατηγορίες μπορώ άνετα να συνομιλήσω και να συναναστραφώ μαζί τους.δεν θα σταματήσω πάντως να λέω πως ο Θεός με βοήθησε είτε το κάνω με σωστό τρόπο είτε με λανθασμένο.ίσως κάποια στιγμή και να βρω τον σωστό τρόπο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> αμα ειχα βαλει θεμα πως με βοηθησε ο βουδιστης ταδε θα με ειχαν τρελλανει στα πμ να μου ζητανε το τηλέφωνό του! εχω δει πολλους αντιθεους (όχι τοσο αθεους) να προσπαθουν να μειωσουν και να ειρωνευτουν τα πιστευω ενος χριστιανου (και ποτε ενος ινδουιστη, βουδιστη κτλ) και δε μου κανει εντυπωση.


Αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με οτι καποιος εχει μανια εναντιον του Χριστιανισμου. Εναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο καθως στην Ελλαδα γινεται απο την αρχη της ζωης μας κηρυγμα για τον Χριστιανισμο και για τις αλλες θρησκειες δεν γνωριζουμε σχεδον τιποτα. Οποτε πως να κρινεις οταν δεν γνωριζεις;

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι βρε σαμπ,πρεπει να τα εξηγουμε ενα ενα σαν τα παιδακια;β και α = βα.εμπαθεια ειναι η εχθροτητα,συμπαθεια το αντιθετο,δηλαδη η θετικη της εννοια.διευρυνε λιγο τη σκεψη σου .... αντε για να μπορεσουμε να μιλησουμε γιατι αλλιως για το αλφαβητο θα μιλαμε


Έχω αποδείξει με όλη μου την παρουσία σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ πως είμαι στενόμυαλος...Μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει...Βλέπω οράματα σαν την Ζαν ντ\' Αρκ, μου μιλάνε φωνές απ\' το υπερπέραν κι ένα καζάνι στη κόλαση σιγοβράζει πριβέ με τ\'όνομα μου στη βάση του..Είμαι αδιόρθωτος το ξέρω, αλλά πρέπει να με ανεχτείτε όσο ζω..Με λίγο βουντού οι δαιμονολάτρες μπορεί να με ξαποστείλετε πριν την ώρα μου, μέχρι τότε θα με ανέχεστε...

Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τη δική σου παρέμβαση στο thread επί της ουσίας...Συνεχίζεις κάτι επί προσωπικού ή θέλεις να προσφέρεις κάτι στο διάλογο με επιχειρήματα, αντεπιχειρήματα και εν γένει στα πλαίσια ενός πολιτισμένου διαλόγου? Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως μόνο το πρώτο σ\' ενδιαφέρει .......

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> δεν θα σταματήσω πάντως να λέω πως ο Θεός με βοήθησε είτε το κάνω με σωστό τρόπο είτε με λανθασμένο.ίσως κάποια στιγμή και να βρω τον σωστό τρόπο.



Λιτσα,
κανεις δεν σε εμποδισε να βρεις τον δρομο σου οπως εσυ νομιζεις καλυτερα.
Κανεις επισης δεν μπορει να σε αμφισβητησει για το τροπο που επελεξες να βρεις το δρομο σου, την γιατρεια σου και οτι αλλο.
Και φυσικα στα παραπανω κριτικη δεν υπαρχει καμια.

Μεχρι εκει ομως σωστα???
Γιατι απο κει και περα φευγουμε απο εσενα και παμε πιο γενικα.
Αν διαβασες το αρχικο ποστ λεει καποια ζητηματα οπως,



\"Όπως λέγει ο Γέροντας Πορφύριος, αυτό οφείλεται στο μεγάλο εγωισμό, από τον οποίο πάσχομε οι περισσότεροι, διότι ανατρεφόμεθα από μικρά παιδιά με συνεχή καλλιέργεια του εγωιστικού πνεύματος, που εκδηλώνεται με τη φιλοδοξία, την επιθυμία να διακριθούμε και να επαινεθούμε, την επιθυμία να κάνουμε εντύπωση και να μας θαυμάζουν για πράγματα ανάξια λόγου, όπως τα ρούχα μας, το χτένισμά μας, το παράστημά μας, οι επιδόσεις μας στα μαθήματα, στη δουλειά μας ή στα αθλήματά και σε ανόητες κουβέντες. Μερικές μάλιστα φορές ο εγωισμός εκδηλώνεται ακόμη και με την επιθυμία να διακριθούμε κάνοντας το κακό, όπως ο αρχαίος Ηρόστρατος, που έκαψε ένα πολύ ωραίο ναό για να συζητά ο κόσμος γι’ αυτόν. Έτσι κάθε φορά που τα πράγματα δεν πάνε όπως τα θέλουμε, στενοχωριόμαστε, απελπιζόμαστε, κλεινόμαστε στον εαυτό μας θλιμμένοι, διότι δεν μας αναγνώρισαν, διότι μας επέπληξαν, ή μας ντρόπιασαν, ή μας είπαν κάτι που θίγει τον εγωισμό μας και την καλή ιδέα που έχομε για τον εαυτό μας και που θέλομε να την έχουν και οι άλλοι για μας.\"


Ειναι πολυ σωστο εσενα να σου κανουν και δειχνουν οτι δρομο νομιζεις ανοικτο.
Και προσωπικα το σεβομαι οσο σε αφορα.

Απο κει και περα ομως αν θες να δεχτω οτι οποιος εχει καταθλιψη ειναι ενας απλος εγωιστης οπως λεει ο γεροντας πορφυριος σορρυ κιολας αλλα δεν θα κανω σε κανενα τετοια χαρη.
Δεν θα κατσω να ασχοληθω σε τετοιες ασοβαρες, ανεπιστημονικες εκτιμησεις οποιουδηποτε γεροντα.

Και αν σας χαλαει την πιστη, αυτο ειναι δικο σας προβλημα.
Αν δεν σεβεστε οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που προσπαθουν να λυσουν τα προβληματα τους, σεβαστειτε τουλαχιστον το οτι αν εσεις λυσατε το προβλημα σας με τον καθε γεροντα πορφυριο, αυτο μπορει να μην κανει στον αλλο με το ιδιο προβλημα.

Στην τελικη αγαπητοι ενθεοι, βρισκεστε σε site ψυχολογιας και οχι του αγιου ορους.

Σεβαστειτε τον διπλα σας για να σας σεβαστει και αυτος


τελεια παυλα

----------


## Empneustns

να εισαι καλα να σε ανεχομαστε  :Smile:  δεν πειραζει που δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις τη παρεμβαση.Εχει το σκοπο της,μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερο να \"χαλασεις\" ενα θρεντ αν το καλο που θα βγει θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο.Να εισαι καλα σαμπ  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> αμα ειχα βαλει θεμα πως με βοηθησε ο βουδιστης ταδε θα με ειχαν τρελλανει στα πμ να μου ζητανε το τηλέφωνό του! εχω δει πολλους αντιθεους (όχι τοσο αθεους) να προσπαθουν να μειωσουν και να ειρωνευτουν τα πιστευω ενος χριστιανου (και ποτε ενος ινδουιστη, βουδιστη κτλ) και δε μου κανει εντυπωση. ελευθερια λογου εχουμε μπορει ο καθενας να γραφει ο, τι επιθυμεί, τωρα το αν προσβαλλει συναισθηματα ή στενοχωρει αυτο επαφίεται στη λεπτότητα του καθενός και ποσο του κοβει αν πληγωνουν ή όχι τα λόγια του, δεν εχουμε ολοι την ιδια παιδεια και ευγένεια βεβαίως! εβαλα το θεμα γιατι πολυ απλα αφου ωφεληθηκα εγω γιατι οχι και καποιος αλλος, προσηλυτισμος ειναι να χτυπαω τα κουδουνια και να αρχιζω να λεω απεξω απεξω περι σωτηριας και τελικα να καταληγω στο διαταυτα οτι ειμαι της ταδε θρησκειας παρακαλω γινετε μελος. εγω εβαλα τιτλο στο θεμα που ηταν σαφες περι τινος προκειται οποτε οποιος δεν ενδιαφερεται περι θρησκειων μπορει να μη το διαβασει οποιος παλι ενδιαφερθει δε μπορει να ισχυριστει οτι του εκανα...προσηλυτισμο αφου ηξερε εξαρχης περι τινος επροκειτο.
> ειναι ανοητο να αντιδικουμε πανω σε θεματα πιστης και απιστιας γιατι πολυ απλα κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να αποδειξει τι ειναι αυτο που πιστευει ή γιατί δεν πιστεύει, αλλωστε οσο αφορα την πίστη δεν ειναι κατι που μεταφερεται με γραπτό ή προφορικό λόγο, η πίστη είναι βίωμα και τα λόγια ποτε δεν ειναι αρκετα αντίθετα κακό κάνουν εκτος αν προκειται για χαρισματικους ανθρωπους που εχουν Χάρη. Δε γινεται να δωσω εγω στον αλλο να καταλαβει τι εχω βιωσει ειναι σα να προσπαθω να περιγραψω την αγαπη μιας μανας δεν μπορω να τη δωσω με λογια ουτε να τη ζωγραφισω ουτε να την αποδειξω. οταν συζητα κανεις θεματα πιστης με ανθρωπους που δεν πιστευουν μονο παρεξηγήσεις γίνονται, ειπε ας πουμε η Λίτσα οτι αγαπά το Θεό περισσότερο από τα παιδιά της και σοκαρίστηκαν όσοι δεν πιστεύουν και εγω αν δεν πίστευα θα σοκαριζόμουν. πως να εξηγήσεις τί σημαίνει να αγαπάς το Θεό, δηλαδή να αγαπάς την Αγάπη την ίδια; πως να εξηγήσεις σε καποιον που δεν πιστεύει στην υπαρξη του Θεού ή που τον μισεί; ειναι συζήτηση καταδικασμένη σε αδιέξοδο. και πως καποιος αθεος ή αντίθεος να με πείσει ότι αυτο που βιώνω δεν ειναι αυτο που νομίζω; ειναι σα να του πω κι εγω ελα να σου δειξω το σπιτι σου! και να πω εδω οτι το σπιτι, την οικογενεια, τα ιερα και τα οσια του καθενος τα σεβομαι και ποτε δε θα τα προσεβαλα και γιατι ετσι νιωθω αλλα και γιατι ειναι υποχρεωσή μου ως μελος οποιασδήποτε κοινωνίας.
> γιατι τα βαζουμε με το Χριστο για τα εγκληματα που εγιναν στο όνομά Του; ακομα και ενα πενταχρονο μπορει να καταλαβει οτι οι αμαρτιες ενος οποιουδήποτε ανθρωπου ειτε ειναι παπας είτε αρχιεπισκοπος ειτε καλογερος κτλ ειναι δικες του και οχι του Θεού και οτι κανεις δεν ειναι αναμάρτητος ή άσφαλτος σε αυτον τον κοσμο, απλως οι εκπροσωποι της Εκκλησίας εχουν μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη να προσπαθουν να συμβαδίζουν με αυτα που πρεσβεύουν.
> οταν ενας συνανθρωπος μας θεραπευτει απο ενα φαρμακο τι θα πουμε α εγω δεν παιρνω φαρμακα τι βλακειες κανει αυτος ή θα χαρουμε που βρηκε τη γιατρια του; μαλλον το δεύτερο.
> μου θυμίζει λίγο την περίπτωση οπου ο Χριστός γιάτρεψε ένα Σάββατο ένα τυφλο και οι Φαρισαίοι αντί να χαρουν που ενας ανθρωπος βρηκε το φως του το μονο που βρηκαν να πουν ηταν γιατι τον θεραπευσε Σαββατο και οχι μια αλλη μερα.
> να πω ψεματα πως δεν εχω βιωσει την προστασία του Θεού σε όλη μου τη ζωή ακόμα και οταν Τον είχα προδώσει επειδή άλλοι προσεύχονταν για μένα; 
> να πω ψεματα πως ζορίζομαι επειδη νηστευω προσεύχομαι και χαλιναγωγουμαι και πως η εγκράτεια μου κάνει κακό; να πω ψεματα πως δεν αντεχω να συγχωρω και να αγαπω; γιατί, για να μη θεωρηθω περίεργη ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί άλλο; γιατί τόση ταραχή όταν βλέπουμε κάποιον να βρίσκει τη γαλήνη του; ειναι δυσπιστία; ειναι κακία; ειναι η κολοβη αλεπου που θελει και οι αλλες να μεινουν κολοβές; ειναι λύπη για την πλανη που εχω πεσει μεσα η μικρή ανόητη; παντως δεν προσφέρει τίποτε. 
> μηπως να ζητησω συγνωμη που με βοηθησε ο Χριστος και οχι ενας ψυχολόγος ή ψυχιατρος; (του οποιου τη βοηθεια βεβαιως δεν αρνείται η Εκκλησία υπαρχουν αρκετοι ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι ιερεις). Εκείνος με βοήθησε, τι να κανουμε τωρα, αυτά έχει η ζωή!!!


Επανήλθα στι thread όταν ο/η la vita, ζήτησε να κλείσει το θέμα γιατί κακώς το άνοιξες..Παρότι είμαι άθεος, θα υποστηρίξω όσο μπορώ το δικαίωμα σου να ανοίξεις όποιο thread θέλεις..Διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να διαφωνώ όμως επί της ουσίας στο αντικείμενο του θέματος στα πλαίσια ενός πολιτισμένου διαλόγου..Μέχρι τώρα δεν νομίζω να έχω βρίσει κανένα - έχω υποστεί χυδαίες ύβρεις από χριστιανόπαιδα - κι έχω διακηρύξει πως σέβομαι τα πιστεύω του καθένα..

Μπορούμε εν τούτοις να απομπλέξουμε την θεραπεία των ψυχικών ασθενειών που έχει σαν εφαλτήριο την επιστημονική έρευνα από εκείνη που σε προσωπικό επίπεδο έχει σαν βάση της την πνευματική προσέγγιση ? 
Αλλιώς θα μιλάμε επί χρόνια χωρίς αποτέλεσμα ανούσια...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> να εισαι καλα να σε ανεχομαστε  δεν πειραζει που δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις τη παρεμβαση.Εχει το σκοπο της,μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερο να \"χαλασεις\" ενα θρεντ αν το καλο που θα βγει θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο.Να εισαι καλα σαμπ


Κάτι πιο \"έξυπνο\" επί της ουσίας ?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> να εισαι καλα να σε ανεχομαστε  δεν πειραζει που δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις τη παρεμβαση.Εχει το σκοπο της,μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερο να \"χαλασεις\" ενα θρεντ αν το καλο που θα βγει θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο.Να εισαι καλα σαμπ  
> 
> 
> Κάτι πιο \"έξυπνο\" επί της ουσίας ?


ενθεοι και αθεοι.Γιατι αυτος ο διαχωρισμος;τον διαβασα αρκετες φορες εδω μεσα.Δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε κατι.Το μονο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να βρουμε τροπους να βοηθησουμε καποια ατομα που αυτη τη στιγμη της ζωης τους χρειαζονται βοηθεια,με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε και να δειξουμε σεβασμο στα γραφομενα του αλλου,που θελει και αυτος να πει την γνωμη του κατι που δυστηχως σαμπ αν διαβασεις απο την αρχη του τοπικ δεν τηρειται.αυτο ειναι το πιο εξυπνο που μπορω να σκεφτω.αυτη ειναι η ουσια...

----------


## sabb

οκ, αν μη τι άλλο ξέφυγες από τα τετριμμένα..Η άποψη σου είναι σεβαστή...

----------


## palindromisi

χμμμ, κοιτα sabb η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι εσυ εμπιστευεσαι αποκλειστικα την επιστημονικη οδο εγω παλι οχι μονο αυτη. τωρα ποιο ειναι το σωστο, αυτο μονο ερευνες θα μπορουσαν να το δειξουν με στατιστικα στοιχεια πραγμα δυσκολο πρακτικα. καταλαβαινω παντως πως νιωθεις ως αθεος,οπως νιωθω κι εγω ως χριστιανή οταν βλεπω διαφημισεις για ανθρωπους με κληρονομικο χαρισμα ή που διαβαζουν το αβγο κτλ.
αν και ο χριστιανισμος δεν χρησιμοποιει μαγικα μεσα και βουντου αλλα τη φιλοσοφια του, δηλαδη ενα σκεπτικο ζωης.

αναγνωριζω τη δημοκρατικοτητα σου αλλα κατι κακιουλες και ειρωνιες τις πεταξες κι εσυ στην αρχη ως και για προσηλυτισμο μου την ειπες!!! δεν ισχυριστηκα οτι εβρισες κανενα τα σχολια μου περι ευγενειας και μη προσβολης αφορουσαν ολους μας.

----------


## carrie

οι ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι η συναισθηματικη και πνευματικη κατασταση της \'πιστης\' μπορει να εχει θεραπευτικες επιδρασεις στην ψυχικη και σωματικη υγεια των ανθρωπων. Δεν εχει αποδειχτει ομως οτι ο Βουδας, Αη Γιαννης ή το Γελαστο Συννεφο ειναι αυτοι που θεραπευουν, δεν ξερω αν θα αποδειχτει κι αυτο καποτε. Η επιστημη μιλαει για το συναισθημα και ιδεα της πιστης. Οποτε τους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι πιστευουν, ας μην τους βλεπουμε σαν αδαεις και αμαθεις. Καποιο λογο μπορει να εχουν, και η πιστη κανει καλο. Οπως λενε και τα τελευταια συμπερασματα της επιστημης, God is good for our health. Αμα καποιοι ειναι τοσο ρεαλιστες και προσγειωμενοι που ακομα και τις θετικες επιδρασεις της πιστης τις θεωρουνε αρνητικες, γιατι ο ανθρωπος θα πρεπει να πορευεται χωρις πιστη σε κατι εξω απο αυτον σεβαστο. Αλλα αφου κανει καλο γιατι να μην το στηριξουμε? Ειναι σαν να λεμε μην παιρνεις ασπιρινη, εχεις την εσωτερικη δυναμη να το ξεπερασεις μονο σου. Ή, μη στηριζεσαι στην πιστη, στηριξου στην επιστημη, παρε ασπιρινη. Αφου η πιστη εχει αποδειχτει οτι μπορει να ειναι θεραπευτικη, διαβαστε ερευνες και μη σπευσετε να με αδειασετε, τα σπουδαζω αυτα, γιατι να αποθαρρυνουμε τον κοσμο? Δεν λεω οτι η καθε θρησκεια δεν εχει τα αδυνατα της σημεια. Δε μιλαω για θρησκειες. Μιλαω για πιστη, αλλα οι θρησκειες ειναι αυτες που εχουν οδηγησει τοσες πολλες φορες τον ανθρωπο στην πιστη, και σε πολλα αλλα αρνητικα θα μου πειτε. Ναι αλλα εχουν σωθει και ζωες. Μπορει να εχουν χαθει, αλλα εχουν και σωθει. Και δε φταιει η καθε θεολογικη ιδεολογια και φιλοσοφια για το πως οι ανθρωποι την ερμηνευουν και οι αντιστοιχοι θρησκευτικοι αρχοντες την χειριζονται. Ειναι υποθεση ολων μας τα εγκληματα που εγιναν και γινονται στο ονομα θρησκειων. Αλλα ας βλεπουμε τη φωτεινη πλευρα.

----------


## λίτσα

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τελικά για τι συζητάμε.
συζητάμε για το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας ή για το πως βοηθήθηκαν κάποιοι ή βοηθούνται να ξεπεράσουν την κατάθλιψη;
άλλοι την ξεπέρασαν μόνο με φάρμακα .
άλλοι με φάρμακα και με πίστη στον θεό.
άλλοι χωρίς φάρμακα και μόνο με πίστη.
άλλοι χωρίς τίποτα από τα δύο .
το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι το ίδιο;τουλάχιστον για εμένα ναι.και μέσα στο φόρουμ έχω διαβάσει όλες αυτές τις θεραπείες.εγώ ανήκω στην δεύτερη κατά σειρά κατηγορία και με φάρμακα το παλεύω αλλά και με πίστη και ελπίδα στον θεό.δεν απέκλεισα την επιστήμη ούτε την θρησκεία όμως.τα δέχτηκα και τα δύο.αν τυχόν είχα βοηθηθεί μόνο με την επιστήμη θα ήμουν πιο αποδεκτή;αναρωτιέμαι εγώ τώρα.
κρίνο όχι δεν δέχομαι ότι ο εγωισμός είναι ο κύριος λόγος της κατάθλιψης αν και συμβάλλει και δεν το λέω εγώ το λέει ο γιατρός που με παρακολουθεί.

----------


## palindromisi

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> οι ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι η συναισθηματικη και πνευματικη κατασταση της \'πιστης\' μπορει να εχει θεραπευτικες επιδρασεις στην ψυχικη και σωματικη υγεια των ανθρωπων. Δεν εχει αποδειχτει ομως οτι ο Βουδας, Αη Γιαννης ή το Γελαστο Συννεφο ειναι αυτοι που θεραπευουν, δεν ξερω αν θα αποδειχτει κι αυτο καποτε. Η επιστημη μιλαει για το συναισθημα και ιδεα της πιστης. Οποτε τους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι πιστευουν, ας μην τους βλεπουμε σαν αδαεις και αμαθεις. Καποιο λογο μπορει να εχουν, και η πιστη κανει καλο. Οπως λενε και τα τελευταια συμπερασματα της επιστημης, God is good for our health. Αμα καποιοι ειναι τοσο ρεαλιστες και προσγειωμενοι που ακομα και τις θετικες επιδρασεις της πιστης τις θεωρουνε αρνητικες, γιατι ο ανθρωπος θα πρεπει να πορευεται χωρις πιστη σε κατι εξω απο αυτον σεβαστο. Αλλα αφου κανει καλο γιατι να μην το στηριξουμε? Ειναι σαν να λεμε μην παιρνεις ασπιρινη, εχεις την εσωτερικη δυναμη να το ξεπερασεις μονο σου. Ή, μη στηριζεσαι στην πιστη, στηριξου στην επιστημη, παρε ασπιρινη. Αφου η πιστη εχει αποδειχτει οτι μπορει να ειναι θεραπευτικη, διαβαστε ερευνες και μη σπευσετε να με αδειασετε, τα σπουδαζω αυτα, γιατι να αποθαρρυνουμε τον κοσμο? Δεν λεω οτι η καθε θρησκεια δεν εχει τα αδυνατα της σημεια. Δε μιλαω για θρησκειες. Μιλαω για πιστη, αλλα οι θρησκειες ειναι αυτες που εχουν οδηγησει τοσες πολλες φορες τον ανθρωπο στην πιστη, και σε πολλα αλλα αρνητικα θα μου πειτε. Ναι αλλα εχουν σωθει και ζωες. Μπορει να εχουν χαθει, αλλα εχουν και σωθει. Και δε φταιει η καθε θεολογικη ιδεολογια και φιλοσοφια για το πως οι ανθρωποι την ερμηνευουν και οι αντιστοιχοι θρησκευτικοι αρχοντες την χειριζονται. Ειναι υποθεση ολων μας τα εγκληματα που εγιναν και γινονται στο ονομα θρησκειων. Αλλα ας βλεπουμε τη φωτεινη πλευρα.


Ακριβως αυτο ηθελα να πω λεγοντας οτι αν καποιος παρει ενα φαρμακο και γινει καλα θα χαρω που εγινε καλα δε θα σπαστω που δεν πηρε το δικο μου φαρμακο.

----------


## Empneustns

Να προσθεσω οτι το να λεω πιστευω και να κανω οτι κανουν οι αλλοι δεν ειναι κατι που βοηθαει.Ισα ισα δημιουργει κομπλεξ και κολληματα.το να πιστευει καποιος ειναι μια εσωτερικη διεργασια,κατι που πρεπει να πηγαζει απο το \"ειναι\" μας και οχι απο τον φοβο της γνωμης των αλλων ...

----------


## afrula

αυτο ομως τετοιο μισος και τετοιο πολεμο στην ορθοδοξια μας ειναι απο τα αγραφα.Λοιπον επειδη η συζητηση εχει παρει τη κατηφορα και δε καταλαβαινω τι επιμενουν καποιοι αθεοι να λενε τη γνωμη τους αφου εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα.Λοιπον το παιδι που ανοιξε το θεμα δικο του ειναι και ας πραξει καλως.Εγω τετοια ξεφτιλικια δε τα θελω .Εχω αξιοπρεπεια.Παιδια δε χρειαζεται να πεισετε τωρα για τη τελεια θρησκεια μας ατομα τετοια.Σας παρακαλω . :Smile:

----------


## palindromisi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> αυτο ομως τετοιο μισος και τετοιο πολεμο στην ορθοδοξια μας ειναι απο τα αγραφα.Λοιπον επειδη η συζητηση εχει παρει τη κατηφορα και δε καταλαβαινω τι επιμενουν καποιοι αθεοι να λενε τη γνωμη τους αφου εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα.Λοιπον το παιδι που ανοιξε το θεμα δικο του ειναι και ας πραξει καλως.Εγω τετοια ξεφτιλικια δε τα θελω .Εχω αξιοπρεπεια.Παιδια δε χρειαζεται να πεισετε τωρα για τη τελεια θρησκεια μας ατομα τετοια.Σας παρακαλω .


καλημέρα!
απο τα αγραφα δεν ειναι γιατι εχει προφητευτει.
οι γνωμες ολων ειναι σεβαστες εφοσον εκφραζονται και αξιοπρεπως.
δεν προσπαθω να πεισω για τη θρησκεια μου και δεν ειμαι ιεροκηρυκας (!!!) αλλα για το αν ειναι ή όχι σωστο και επικινδυνο που δημοσιευσα αυτο το θεμα.
για μενα αλλα και για καθε συνειδητοποιημενο χριστιανο δεν υπαρχουν \"τετοια ατομα\" , ο κυριος στοχος ενος χριστιανου ειναι να αγαπα τους παντες και να μην αφηνει την καρδια του να ταραζεται και να εκνευριζεται εναντιον κανενος, αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που θα αρεσε στο Χριστο μας τουναντίον, πολυ δυσκολο να ελεγξεις μια ασχημη σκεψη η οποια ειναι ανθρωπινο οτι θα σου ερθει, αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να μην αφησεις τη σκεψη να γινει λεξη και γραφη και πραξη αλλα να την κοψεις στη γενεση της. 
δε βλεπω τον λογο να ανεβαζουμε τους τονους και να διατηρουμε ενα κακο κλιμα.
φιλακια :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> αυτο ομως τετοιο μισος και τετοιο πολεμο στην ορθοδοξια μας ειναι απο τα αγραφα.Λοιπον επειδη η συζητηση εχει παρει τη κατηφορα και δε καταλαβαινω τι επιμενουν καποιοι αθεοι να λενε τη γνωμη τους αφου εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα.Λοιπον το παιδι που ανοιξε το θεμα δικο του ειναι και ας πραξει καλως.Εγω τετοια ξεφτιλικια δε τα θελω .Εχω αξιοπρεπεια.Παιδια δε χρειαζεται να πεισετε τωρα για τη τελεια θρησκεια μας ατομα τετοια.Σας παρακαλω .


Αφρούλα , θα μπω στο κόπο για τελευταία φορά να κάνω κατανοητά κάποια πράγματα γιατί απ\' ότι εννόησα ούτε εσύ κατάλαβες τίποτε από τις τελευταίες επισημάνσεις μου, αλλά μάλλον ούτε κι όλοι οι άλλοι, όσων τα πιστεύω έχουν \"θιχθεί από τα γραφόμενα μου...

Αυτή μου η πρόθεση να πω κάποια τελευταία πράγματα, σε καμία περίπτωση να μην εκληφθεί σαν απολογία - γιατί δεν χρωστάω τίποτε σε κανέναν. Επί της ουσίας, όποιος άλλος θάθελε να πει κάτι επί πρόσθετα που θα ζητούσε απάντηση από τη μεριά μου, επειδή δεν έχω την διάθεση να συνεχίσω μια στείρα αντιπαράθεση,δυστυχώς η αναρώτηση του θα μείνη έωλη, ειδάλλως θα διαιωνίζαμε τις διαφωνίες μας πάνω σε πράγματα που δεν άπτονται του οπτικού μας πεδίου..Αν όλοι βλέπαμε κι αισθανόμασταν τη παρουσία οποιουδήποτε θεού πάνω στη γη, θα είχαμε λύσει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα και θα είμασταν de facto ένθεοι. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν είναι επί του παρόντος εφικτό.

Το να γίνομαι αντιπαθής δεν μου είναι ευχάριστο, αλλά προκειμένου να διατυπώσω τις σκέψεις μου, σε τελική ανάλυση μου είναι αδιάφορο.

Είμαι ένας άθεος που όταν ακούει κάποιον να βρίζει Χριστούς και Παναγίες, προσβάλλεται το ίδιο , μπορεί και περισσότερο απ\' ότι κάποιος που θέλει να λέγεται χριστιανός. Η διαφορά είναι πως το βάρος της προσβολής για μένα είναι το ίδιο , αν κάποιος βρίσει τον Αλλάχ, ή τον Βούδα ή το Γελαστό Σύννεφο - όπως εύστοχα έγραψε η carrie. Αυτή η επισήμανση είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει κατανοητή γιατί δήλωσα από την αρχή πως σέβομαι τη πίστη του καθένα όποια κι αν είναι αυτή. Είναι αντίστοιχα και δική μου απαίτηση οι άλλοι να σέβονται τα δικά μου πιστεύω...

Η θέση μου στο θρέντ ήταν ευθύς εξ αρχής αντίθετη με ότι πρεσβεύει το θέμα και κατ\' ουσία ο γέροντας Πορφύριος.. Η πίστη σε οτιδήποτε, δεν μπορεί να εκπορεύεται σαν μορφή ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ θεραπείας στους καταθλιπτικούς πληθυσμούς, όπως διαμορφώνει την άποψη του ο γέροντας Πορφύριος. Την ίδια άποψη διατηρώ και για οποιαδήποτε εναλλακτική θεραπεία είχε σαν βάση οποιοδήποτε πιστεύω , όπου δεν έχει προηγηθεί επιστημονική έρευνα. Παραδέχομαι εν τούτοις πως κάποιοι συνάνθρωποι μας, εναποθέτοντας τα ψυχικά τους προβλήματα στο θεό που πιστεύουν, είδαν βελτίωση σε περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης ή αγχώδους διαταραχής γιατί μετατόπισαν το φορτίο του φόβου τους σε κάποιον άλλον. Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να γενικεύσει μια τέτοια αντίληψη ως πανάκεια στα προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας των ανθρώπων.

Όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι το ίδιο. Αν ήταν έτσι , ο πονοκέφαλος θα γιατρευόταν με μια ασπιρίνη. Σε κάποιους η ασπιρίνη δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτε, σε άλλους κανένα φάρμακο δεν είναι αρκετό και υποφέρουν από χρόνιες ημικρανίες. Δεν μπορούμε επομένως να πούμε το αξίωμα πονοκέφαλος = ασπιρίνη και για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ψυχική ασθένεια = θρησκευτική πίστη. Με μιά τέτοια αφελή προσέγγιση θα αναιρούσαμε όσα χρόνια επιστημονικής έρευνας έχουν προηγηθεί με θεαματικά αποτελέσματα τόσο στη φαρμακολογία όσο και στους ψυχοθεραπευτικούς τρόπους.

Δεν είμαι μονοδογματικός, να ακολουθώ μόνο ό,τι έχει σαν βάση την επιστήμη. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά για την ανθρώπινη εσωτερικότητα που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη - θάχετε ίσως αντιληφθεί πως σε όσα σχετικά θρέντς έχω συμμετάσχει, προάγω την άποψη του να μπορεί κάποιος να θεραπευθεί διαχειριζόμενος την δύναμη που κρύβει έτσι κι αλλιώς μέσα του. Ίσως την πείτε δύναμη θεού, εγώ την λέω δύναμη ψυχής. Μην μπείτε στο κόπο να αντιλογήσετε πως η ψυχή ανήκει στο θεό εφόσον ο άνθρωπος είναι δικό του δημιούργημα, την συζήτηση θα την πηγαίναμε αιώνες πίσω και δεν είναι πρόθεση μου να αποδείξω πως τους κεραυνούς δεν τους πετούσε τελικά ο Δίας από τον Όλυμπο...Έτσι από το να πιστεύει κάποιος στη δική του δύναμη μέχρι να εναποθέσει αβούλως την ψυχή του στο θεό, απέχει χιλιόμετρα από την ορθολογική έννοια της θεραπείας. Και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για γενίκευση. Κάποιοι αυτή την δύναμη δεν μπορούν να την φέρουν στην επιφάνεια μόνοι τους χωρίς φαρμακευτική βοήθεια ή ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλοι, δεν μπορούν εν τέλει να την διαχειριστούν όπως πρέπει για να έχουν πραγματική βελτίωση.

Καλή μου Αφρούλα, το μίσος το βλέπει όποιος δεν έχει αγάπη μέσα του. Το κακό με τους άθεους είναι το ότι δεν έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα ξέρεις. Την Αγία Γραφή την γνωρίζω πολύ καλύτερα από πολλούς ιεράρχες, το να την έχω απορρίψει είναι δικαίωμα μου, ωστόσο δεν τόχω κάνει χωρίς την βαθειά της γνώση. Μόνο άγνοια δεν μπορεί να μου προσάψει λοιπόν κανείς.
Όσο για την αξιοπρέπεια, όσοι παρακολούθησαν το θρέντ από την αρχή, ήταν η δική μου που έγινε στόχος αναίτιας χυδαίας υβριστικής επίθεσης. Δεν νομίζω πως οι άθεοι του παρόντος φόρουμ καταρράκωσαν την αξιοπρέπεια οποιουδήποτε άλλου...

Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας  :Smile:

----------


## holbold

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> ..Επειδή όμως τα θέματα πίστης είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικά, το να πετάς ένα λίνκ που παραπέμπει σε μη επιστημονικές απόψεις ενός μη ειδικού ανθρώπου για το πως μπορεί κάποιος να θεραπευθεί από την κατάθλιψη , σε τι διαφέρει αλήθεια από τα φυλλάδια που οι μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά μοιράζουν από πόρτα σε πόρτα ? ?


ante na pou apantisis tora eine san na pigeni sto gipedo na brizi mia sigkekrimeni omada sti 8iratis se oles tis agonistikes xoris na upostirizei kapia alli omada 

ayto to eine kati san a8eos opos lene

----------


## afrula

ΟΙ αγιοι οι περισσοτεροι τη καταθλιψη την ελεγαν ως μαυρη χολη.Παιδια θα ηταν ωραιο και πολυ ωφελιμο οποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω να με βοηθησει....

----------


## afrula

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν αυτο ειναι αληθεια 2 στα 10 ειμαι.Αλλα καπου διαβασα και οτι ο Ο Χριστος μας ειχε δοκιμαστει στην νηστεια απο αυτην .Ειναι αληθεια???

----------


## λίτσα

έλεος!!!!!!!!!!
ας μην τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα επιτέλους.
ο Χριστός μας δοκιμάστηκε από τον πονηρό 3 φορές και όχι από την καταθλιψη.

----------


## palindromisi

\"ταυτα λελαληκα υμιν ινα εν εμοι ειρηνην εχητε εν τω κοσμω θλιψιν εξετε αλλα θαρσειτε εγω νενικηκα τον κοσμον\"

----------


## palindromisi

ας εχουμε θαρρος λοιπον...

----------


## holbold

apo tin 8lipsi nomizw oti dokimastike sto stauro kai blepontas ti simperifora tov an8ropon 
tora i grafes exoyn metafrasti apo mia glosa poy i xora poeleusis xa8ike poli grigora 
i leptomeries eine poli diskoles giati an roti8oume me pio koutali fagame prin 3 meres kai eine diskolo 8antastite prin 300 genees 
ayto pou prepi na kitame eine ayta pou didakse kai oxei ti perase 
sigoura dokimastike apo an8opines adinamies
kai eklapse sto oros ton eleon
kai neuriase 
kai parapone8ike pros ton 8eo 
otan eir8e i wra na figi
alla perisoteri simasia exoun ayta pou eipe
oi parimies pou eine aples gia oloys p.x. me ton asoto gio ayti 8a bionete oso eiparxei o an8ropos xristianos kai mi
kai pola alla
den eime poli diabasmenos mpori na me dior8osi opios 8eli

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> apo tin 8lipsi nomizw oti dokimastike sto stauro kai blepontas ti simperifora tov an8ropon 
> tora i grafes exoyn metafrasti apo mia glosa poy i xora poeleusis xa8ike poli grigora 
> i leptomeries eine poli diskoles giati an roti8oume me pio koutali fagame prin 3 meres kai eine diskolo 8antastite prin 300 genees 
> ayto pou prepi na kitame eine ayta pou didakse kai oxei ti perase 
> sigoura dokimastike apo an8opines adinamies
> kai eklapse sto oros ton eleon
> kai neuriase 
> kai parapone8ike pros ton 8eo 
> ...


holbold αν εχεις την καλωσυνη να γραφεις ελληνικα για να διαβαζουμε ευκολα  :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

και κατι αλλο,ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα .... το θεμα μας δεν ειναι τα θρησκευτικα αλλα το κατα ποσο οι βασικες αρχες του χριστιανισμου μπορουν να βοηθησουν καποιον να ξεπερασει το ψυχολογικο του προβλημα ...

----------


## Empneustns

και σαν σκεψη λεω το εξης,αρκετα ατομα με ψυχολογικα προβληματα επηρεαζονται πολυ ευκολα απο το τι πιστευουν οι αλλοι για αυτα.Τους ενδιαφερει η κριση τους και να μη πουν καποιο κακο λογο.Αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο εχουμε ολοι οι ανθρωποι αλλα σε διαφορετικο βαθμο ο καθενας.Οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο αυτο ειναι ενα ειδος εγωισμου,καθως βαζουμε πολυ ψηλα το πως στεκεται το δικο μας \"εγω\" μεσα στη κοινωνια.Δεν θελουμε να ειπωθει κατι ασχημο για το δικο μας \"εγω\", ισως και να θελουμε να ειναι υψηλοτερο απο των αλλων.Αν αυτου του ειδος ο εγωισμος δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλος τοτε ισως να υπηρχε μια βελτιωση στον τροπο σκεψης και των συναισθηματων.

----------


## palindromisi

το θεμα ομως ειναι γιατι καποια ατομα ειναι τοσο ευαλωτα στις αποψεις των αλλων; ισως γιατι δεν εχουν χορτασει αποδοχης και εκτιμησης απο την πρωτη κοινωνια που γνωρισαν δηλαδη απο την οικογενεια τους και ψαχνουν για αυτη εκτος για ολη τους τη ζωη. οταν ακουνε ενα μπραβο πετανε στα ουρανια οταν ακουν μια κατακριση κυριολεκτικα γκρεμιζονται. ειναι φυσιολογικη συνεπεια. αν συνειδητοποιησεις ομως καποια στιγμη οτι ολο σου το ενδιαφερον στρεφεται γυρω απο το εγω σου το οποιο εχει παραμεινει σε μια παιδικη κατασταση που ζητα συνεχως τροφη και οτι αυτη η σταση σου δεν προσφερει τελικα τιποτα ουτε σε σενα αφου σε καθιστα τοσο ευαλωτο στην κριση του καθενος ουτε στους αλλους αφου δεν εχεις χρονο για το δικο τους εγω. οταν εξασκεισαι ομως στην ταπεινωση, δηλαδη στο να σκεφτεσαι πρωτα τα δικα σου λαθη και το πως πληγωνεις εσυ τους αλλους, οταν εξασκεισαι καθε φορα που συμβαινει καποια παρεξηγηση να μπαινεις και στη θεση του απεναντι σιγα σιγα σταματας να εισαι τοσο τρωτος γιατι βλεπεις τα πραγματα με μια πιο αντικειμενικη ματια και οχι πλεον τοσο υποκειμενικη.
εκτος της ταπεινωσης μια αλλη αρχη του χριστιανισμου που βοηθα πολυ ειναι η προσφορα στον πλησιον , η αγαπη προς τον πλησιον και η συνειδητοποιηση οτι ο πλησιον ειναι εσυ και εσυ εκεινος, οτι και ο πλησιον σου κουβαλα ενα δικο του σταυρο οχι μονο εσυ. Η αγαπη αυτη σε καλει να βγεις απο το καβουκι σου οπου κλαις για σενα και να κοιταξεις γυρω σου και να δωσεις απο τον εαυτο σου και απο την καρδια σου. Η προσφορα αυτη σε κανει να νιωθεις χρησιμος και βοηθα ετσι την αυτοεκτιμηση σου.
Ενα αλλο πολυ σημαντικο θεμα που αγγιζει ο χριστιανισμος ειναι η αυτοκτονια, ο αυτοτραυματισμος, η χρηση ναρκωτικων γενικοτερα οι αυτοκαταστροφικες συνηθειες. Ενας ανθρωπος που δεν πιστευει στο Θεο αν θελησει να αυτοκτονησει ή αν αφεθει να παρασυρθει σε αυτοκαταστροφικες συνηθειες μπορει να μη βρει κανενα εμποδιο μεσα του ιδιαιτερα αν πιστευει οτι δε θα στενοχωρησει κανενα αστε που πολλοι ανθρωποι αυτο ακριβως θελουν να στενοχωρησουν και να τραβηξουν την προσοχη πανω τους, αλλοι παλι να φωναξουν με αυτο τον τροπο την απελπισια τους και την απωλεια πιστης τους στα παντα. Ενας ανθρωπος ομως που πιστευει στο Χριστο ξερει οτι τα μελη του ειναι μελη του Χριστου, το σωμα του και η ζωη του ειναι δωρα δικα Του και οτι ειναι ασεβεια προς τον Δωροθετη να κακοποιησει και να πεταξει στα σκουπιδια αυτα τα δωρα επειδη δεν τα θεωρει καλα. Τα προβληματα που συναντα δεν τον πτοουν αντιθετα δοξαζει το Θεο για αυτα γιατι τα θεωρει δοκιμασιες που τον δυναμωνουν.
Επισης μεγαλη δυναμη εχει η προσευχη η οποια οσο πιο θερμα και συχνα γινεται τοσο καταφερνει να διωχνει τις ασχημες σκεψεις οι οποιες ερχονται ξανα και ξανα και ο πιστος ξανα και ξανα προσευχομενος δεν τις αφηνει να ριζωσουν, να φυτρωσουν και να βγαλουν καρπο. αντιθετα χωρις προσευχη οι σκεψεις πολλαπλασιαζονται και μας ριχνουν σε μαυρο σκοταδι απελπισιας. Εκεινος που προσευχεται μετα απο λιγο καιρο αρχιζει να νιωθει χαρα δοξολογωντας το Θεο και η προσευχη του γινεται αναγκη πλεον γιατι δινει μια ιδιαιτερη χαρα που δεν εχει ξανααισθανθει, δινει δυναμη, οι εκκλησιαστικοι υμνοι, η λειτουργια της Κυριακης δεν ακουγονται πλεον βαρετα γιατι ανακαλυπτει τη χαρα της δοξολογιας. Δε φαινεται σημαντικο να δοξολογει κανεις το Θεό και ομως τελικα οσοι το κανουν (και η γραφουσα) βεβαιωνουν οτι κατακλυζονται απο αισθημα χαρας
αυτα ειναι μερικα σημεια που θυμηθηκα και απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> το θεμα ομως ειναι γιατι καποια ατομα ειναι τοσο ευαλωτα στις αποψεις των αλλων;


Πιθανοτατα ειναι θεμα ανασφαλειας,απλα με την πιστη σε κατι ανωτερο εκμηδενιζεται αυτη η ανασφαλεια γιατι συμπλεεις με κατι δυνατοτερο απο σενα

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> το θεμα ομως ειναι γιατι καποια ατομα ειναι τοσο ευαλωτα στις αποψεις των αλλων; ισως γιατι δεν εχουν χορτασει αποδοχης και εκτιμησης απο την πρωτη κοινωνια που γνωρισαν δηλαδη απο την οικογενεια τους και ψαχνουν για αυτη εκτος για ολη τους τη ζωη. οταν ακουνε ενα μπραβο πετανε στα ουρανια οταν ακουν μια κατακριση κυριολεκτικα γκρεμιζονται. ειναι φυσιολογικη συνεπεια. αν συνειδητοποιησεις ομως καποια στιγμη οτι ολο σου το ενδιαφερον στρεφεται γυρω απο το εγω σου το οποιο εχει παραμεινει σε μια παιδικη κατασταση που ζητα συνεχως τροφη και οτι αυτη η σταση σου δεν προσφερει τελικα τιποτα ουτε σε σενα αφου σε καθιστα τοσο ευαλωτο στην κριση του καθενος ουτε στους αλλους αφου δεν εχεις χρονο για το δικο τους εγω. οταν εξασκεισαι ομως στην ταπεινωση, δηλαδη στο να σκεφτεσαι πρωτα τα δικα σου λαθη και το πως πληγωνεις εσυ τους αλλους, οταν εξασκεισαι καθε φορα που συμβαινει καποια παρεξηγηση να μπαινεις και στη θεση του απεναντι σιγα σιγα σταματας να εισαι τοσο τρωτος γιατι βλεπεις τα πραγματα με μια πιο αντικειμενικη ματια και οχι πλεον τοσο υποκειμενικη.
> εκτος της ταπεινωσης μια αλλη αρχη του χριστιανισμου που βοηθα πολυ ειναι η προσφορα στον πλησιον , η αγαπη προς τον πλησιον και η συνειδητοποιηση οτι ο πλησιον ειναι εσυ και εσυ εκεινος, οτι και ο πλησιον σου κουβαλα ενα δικο του σταυρο οχι μονο εσυ. Η αγαπη αυτη σε καλει να βγεις απο το καβουκι σου οπου κλαις για σενα και να κοιταξεις γυρω σου και να δωσεις απο τον εαυτο σου και απο την καρδια σου. Η προσφορα αυτη σε κανει να νιωθεις χρησιμος και βοηθα ετσι την αυτοεκτιμηση σου.
> Ενα αλλο πολυ σημαντικο θεμα που αγγιζει ο χριστιανισμος ειναι η αυτοκτονια, ο αυτοτραυματισμος, η χρηση ναρκωτικων γενικοτερα οι αυτοκαταστροφικες συνηθειες. Ενας ανθρωπος που δεν πιστευει στο Θεο αν θελησει να αυτοκτονησει ή αν αφεθει να παρασυρθει σε αυτοκαταστροφικες συνηθειες μπορει να μη βρει κανενα εμποδιο μεσα του ιδιαιτερα αν πιστευει οτι δε θα στενοχωρησει κανενα αστε που πολλοι ανθρωποι αυτο ακριβως θελουν να στενοχωρησουν και να τραβηξουν την προσοχη πανω τους, αλλοι παλι να φωναξουν με αυτο τον τροπο την απελπισια τους και την απωλεια πιστης τους στα παντα. Ενας ανθρωπος ομως που πιστευει στο Χριστο ξερει οτι τα μελη του ειναι μελη του Χριστου, το σωμα του και η ζωη του ειναι δωρα δικα Του και οτι ειναι ασεβεια προς τον Δωροθετη να κακοποιησει και να πεταξει στα σκουπιδια αυτα τα δωρα επειδη δεν τα θεωρει καλα. Τα προβληματα που συναντα δεν τον πτοουν αντιθετα δοξαζει το Θεο για αυτα γιατι τα θεωρει δοκιμασιες που τον δυναμωνουν.
> Επισης μεγαλη δυναμη εχει η προσευχη η οποια οσο πιο θερμα και συχνα γινεται τοσο καταφερνει να διωχνει τις ασχημες σκεψεις οι οποιες ερχονται ξανα και ξανα και ο πιστος ξανα και ξανα προσευχομενος δεν τις αφηνει να ριζωσουν, να φυτρωσουν και να βγαλουν καρπο. αντιθετα χωρις προσευχη οι σκεψεις πολλαπλασιαζονται και μας ριχνουν σε μαυρο σκοταδι απελπισιας. Εκεινος που προσευχεται μετα απο λιγο καιρο αρχιζει να νιωθει χαρα δοξολογωντας το Θεο και η προσευχη του γινεται αναγκη πλεον γιατι δινει μια ιδιαιτερη χαρα που δεν εχει ξανααισθανθει, δινει δυναμη, οι εκκλησιαστικοι υμνοι, η λειτουργια της Κυριακης δεν ακουγονται πλεον βαρετα γιατι ανακαλυπτει τη χαρα της δοξολογιας. Δε φαινεται σημαντικο να δοξολογει κανεις το Θεό και ομως τελικα οσοι το κανουν (και η γραφουσα) βεβαιωνουν οτι κατακλυζονται απο αισθημα χαρας
> αυτα ειναι μερικα σημεια που θυμηθηκα και απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.


μαζί με εσένα και εγώ αισθάνομαι ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα ειδικά για την προσευχή έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.να είσαι καλά κορίτσι μου που παρουσιάζεις τόσο όμορφα την θρησκεία μας.
ο θεός να σε έχει καλά τώρα και για πάντα

----------


## nature

Σεβαστή η αποψή σου palindromisi, αλλά σύμφωνα με την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, έχω δει πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους με ταπεινότητα και αγάπη για τον πλησίον τους που δεν είναι χριστιανοί.
Και δεν αυτοκτονούν γιατί έχουν κατακτήσει την προσωπική τους ισορροπία και όχι γιατί τους συγκρατεί ο χριστιανισμός.

----------


## λίτσα

φυσικά και συμβαίνει και αυτό.
ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει βρει τις ισορροπίες του και αυτό που τον βοηθάει να στέκεται στα πόδια του.
για άλλους είναι ο χριστιανισμός για άλλους κάτι άλλο.
εξάλλου όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε κάτω από τον ίδιο ουρανό... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Aς σε ακουσει ο Λιακοπουλος να λες τετοια και θα σε βαλει στην πυρα  :Cool: 
Ακους εκει τον ιδιο ουρανο  :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

γιατί έχω άδικο;
και γιατί παρακαλώ να διαφωνίσει ο κύριος λιακόπουλος;ποιός είναι αυτός;ξέρει περιοσσότερα από εμένα; :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## palindromisi

ναι ολους κατω απο τον ιδιο ουρανο μας ψεκαζουν!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## holbold

empneustns eipa ton silogismo mou stin aporia tis afroulas den ksefiga

o liakopoulos ksefeugei apo to 8ema  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

den grafo ellinika giati exw megalosi ektos elladas kai den 3ero kala

----------


## λίτσα

ο λιακόπουλος είναι πάντα εντός θέματος!!!!!!!!!!!!!:P:P :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

αυτός δεν είναι που λέει σηκωθείτε από ντιβάνια πολυθρόνες καρέκλες κρεβάτια;
ή μήπως κάνω λάθος; :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

να κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα γιατί πολύ κοκορομαχία έπεσε σε ένα τέτοιο λεπτό θέμα...
να είστε καλά.... :Wink:

----------


## palindromisi

σηκωθειτε λαμογια!!!

----------


## λίτσα

τον έχω παρακολουθήσει 2-3 φορές αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι νεφελίμ(αν τους λέω σωστά)και αν είναι οι καλοί ή οι κακοί....


τέλος πάντων εγώ από το κρεβάτι μου δεν σηκώνομαι πάντως:P :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## palindromisi

αυτα που λεει ειναι αληθειες ανακατεμενες με ψεματα οι οποιες δεν ωφελουν και σε τιποτα παρα μονο να τρομοκρατουν τους αφελεις με εσχατολογιες και να πουλα κι αυτος τα βιβλια του...ανακατευουμε λιγο ελληνισμο, λιγο πατριωτισμο, λιγο την ελληνικη αρχαιοτητα, λιγο χριστιανισμο, λιγο επιστημη και τα πουλαμε...

----------


## λίτσα

έχεις δίκιο.
τελικά όλα έχουν γίνει εμπόριο.
θρησκεία πατρίδα ιδανικά τα πάντα...

που πάμε ρε παιδιά;
δώσε μας δύναμη.....

----------


## holbold

i an8opotita alazi mazi me mas

i kindini auksanonte opos i lakoubes sto dromo

kai o xristos orgistike me to emporio mesa stin eklisia

----------


## λίτσα

εμείς αλλάζουμε την ανθρωπότητα και την κάνουμε σαν τα μούτρα μας δυστυχώς......

----------


## Empneustns

παντως το πως κατεφερε να \"παντρεψει\" τον χριστιανισμο με τον δωδεκαθεισμο ειναι αξιο αποριας  :Wink:  θαυμα χεχε

----------


## palindromisi

α αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα! εγω ξερω τυπο που δηλωνει φανατικα χριστιανος ορθοδοξος, εχει δασκαλο ινδουιστη, ασχολειται με αποκρυφα, πιστευει οτι ειναι Ελ, διαβαζει nexus και Λιακοπουλο, πιστευει και στο δωδεκαθεο, τα χει με παντρεμενη με παιδια η οποια εχει το χαρισμα της ενορασης και δε θυμαμαι κι εγω τι αλλο γιατι μπουκωσα

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> α αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα! εγω ξερω τυπο που δηλωνει φανατικα χριστιανος ορθοδοξος, εχει δασκαλο ινδουιστη, ασχολειται με αποκρυφα, πιστευει οτι ειναι Ελ, διαβαζει nexus και Λιακοπουλο, πιστευει και στο δωδεκαθεο, τα χει με παντρεμενη με παιδια η οποια εχει το χαρισμα της ενορασης και δε θυμαμαι κι εγω τι αλλο γιατι μπουκωσα


αυτός πρέπει να γράψει βιβλία....
θα κάνει τρελές πωλήσεις.....
που ζούμε βρε παιδιά; :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## krino

φονταμενταλισμος αγαπητη λιτσα,
αυτο ακριβως εχω πει, τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## λίτσα

ο φονταμενταλισμός έγινε συνώνυμος στο ευρύ κοινό με την έλλειψη πνευματικής καλλιέργειας και τον εξτρεμισμό.ωστόσο ο όρος έλαβε ευρύτερες διαστάσεις και χαρακτήρισε πέραν του χριστιανισμού και άλλες θρησκευτικές οργανώσεις και πολιτικά κινήματα με εξτρεμιστικό χαρακτήρα κυρίως ισλαμικές οργανώσεις.
δεν λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι,υπάρχουν όμως και συνηδητοποιημένοι για το που πιστεύουν και για το τι θέλουν και είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι οι χριστιανοί στην πλειοψηφία δεν είναι εξτρεμιστές..
η ταπεινή μου γνώμη....

----------


## krino

εγω λεω οτι αυτο που υπαρχει σημερα δεν ειναι θρησκευτικη συνειδηση στο ελληνικο ποιμνοιο αλλα ακρατος φονταμενταλισμος.
Και αυτο καλλιεργηθηκε σε εξαρση απο τον εκλιπων Χιρστοδουλο.

Η ελλαδα ζει εδω και αιωνες και συνεχιζει να ζει (αυτο ειναι το τραγικο) ενος θεοκρατικου καθεστωτος το οποιο συνυπαρχει με το πολιτικο.
Δεν εχω αντιρρηση με τα πιστευω κανενος θρησκευομενου αγαπητη λιτσα.
Εχω αντιρρηση και μαλιστα μεγαλη οταν η θρησκεια (ειτε ειναι των χριστιανων ειτε ειναι των μουσουλμανων, αν δεις εχει ελαχιστες διαφορες) εμπλεκεται στη πολιτικη μου ζωη σαν πολιτης αυτης της χωρας.
Μπορεις να πιστευεις οτι θες και ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα σου αυτο και μαλιστα να μην σε μειωνει κανενας για αυτο.
Περα ομως απο εσενα υπαρχει μια καστα ανθρωπων, ενα ολοκληρο κυκλωμα, που υπαρχει και λειτουργει στο ονομα του χριστου του οποιου εχεις αφιερωσει την ζωη σου.


Αυτο το κυκλωμα λοιπον επιβαλει σε πολιτες οπως εμενα η αλλους, να βαφτιζεται βιαια χωρις επιλογη του, να ορκιζεται με χριστιανικο ορκο χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, να εκκλησιαζεται στο σχολειο χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, να διδασκεται και να βαθμολογειται στο σχολειο θρησκευτικες εκδοχες χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του και μεχρι προσφατα να παντρευεται και να φιλαει το χερι ενος γεροντα χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, πληρωνεται απο φορους δικους μου σαν δημοσιος υπαλληλος και ο καταλογος ειναι ατελειωτος.


Με βαση λοιπον ολα αυτα και επειδη εγω πιστευω στην χαρτα των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων οπως ισχυει σημερα παγκοσμια θεωρω οτι οταν καταπατουνται σωρηδον πασης φυσεως ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα μου θεωρω καθηκον μου ολον αυτο το φονταμενταλισμο να το πολεμησω ως εχει μεχρι την πληρη και ανευ ορων καταργηση του.

Το δικαιωμα του πιστευω και του θρησκευομαι ειναι αναντιρρητο και το υπερασπιζομαι ως ανθρωπινο δικαιωμα που δεν πρεπει ουτε να διωκεται ουτε να χλευαζεται. Αλλα μεχρι εκει, ουτε ποντο παραπερα.


Εδω μεσα λοιπον που ερχονται και γραφουν οι διαφορες θεουσες και ωρυονται, ας κοιταξουν λοιπον οτι δεν εχουν μονο αυτοι δικαιωμα να υποστηριζουν τα πιστευω τους.
Εχω και εγω επισης δικαιωμα να υποστηριζω την υπαρξη μου μεσα σε αυτη την κοινωνια και να παλευω οπως εγω το βλεπω μεχρι την πληρη κοινωνικη απελευθερωση της οπως εγω την πιστευω.

Τελος ειμαι σιγουρος για πολλους λογους οτι ο θρησκευτικος φονταμενταλισμος στην ελλαδα πνεει τα λοισθια εστω και αν φτασαμε τοσο αργα. Εστω και αν περασαμε το 2000 και μιλαμε για γελοια ζητηματα οπως το αν πρεπει η δεν πρεπει να διδασκονται θρησκευτικα στα σχολεια.

----------


## λίτσα

μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά που γράφεις δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο πρέπει να φύγω.
ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή αυτή την κουβέντα θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ...
και κάτι τελευταίο το ότι συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου δεν σημαίνει πως θα απαρνηθώ ποτέ τον Χριστό,ζει και θα ζει μέσα μου εξάλλου την αγάπη μου την εξέφρασα ίσως και με λάθος τρόπο.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά που γράφεις δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο πρέπει να φύγω.
> ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή αυτή την κουβέντα θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ...
> και κάτι τελευταίο το ότι συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου δεν σημαίνει πως θα απαρνηθώ ποτέ τον Χριστό,ζει και θα ζει μέσα μου εξάλλου την αγάπη μου την εξέφρασα ίσως και με λάθος τρόπο.....



ακου λιτσα,
ακομα και αν συμφωνησεις μαζι μου 101% αυτο δεν λεει τιποτα.
Δεν θα σου επιβαλω ποτε να απαρνηθεις τιποτα. Εφοσον με σεβαστεις εγω θα σε σεβαστω και λιγο παραπανω,
Ζησε οπως εσυ νομιζεις οτι θα ζεις σε αρμονια, αυτο το ξερεις εσυ και κανεις αλλος.
Απο κει και περα, θα παρακαλουσα να μην διαβαζω τα ουρλιαχτα που διαβαζα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες. (δεν αναφερομαι σε εσενα)
Οχι μονο δεν μου λενε κατι, αλλα γελαω κιολας βλεπωντας οτι αυτος που ουρλιαζει μονο συνειδητοποιημενος πιστος δεν ειναι.



ΥΓ... θα χαρω να συνεχιαουμε την συζητηση οποτε εισαι πιο χαλαρη.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Με βαση λοιπον ολα αυτα και επειδη εγω πιστευω στην χαρτα των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων οπως ισχυει σημερα παγκοσμια θεωρω οτι οταν καταπατουνται σωρηδον πασης φυσεως ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα μου θεωρω καθηκον μου ολον αυτο το φονταμενταλισμο να το πολεμησω ως εχει μεχρι την πληρη και ανευ ορων καταργηση του.


αρκει να μη καταπατας τα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα των αλλων σε αυτο σου τον αγωνα  :Smile:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο το κυκλωμα λοιπον επιβαλει σε πολιτες οπως εμενα η αλλους, να βαφτιζεται βιαια χωρις επιλογη του, να ορκιζεται με χριστιανικο ορκο χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, να εκκλησιαζεται στο σχολειο χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, να διδασκεται και να βαθμολογειται στο σχολειο θρησκευτικες εκδοχες χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του και μεχρι προσφατα να παντρευεται και να φιλαει το χερι ενος γεροντα χωρις να ειναι επιλογη του, πληρωνεται απο φορους δικους μου σαν δημοσιος υπαλληλος και ο καταλογος ειναι ατελειωτος.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti πίκρα μου θύμισες τώρα!
Πήγαινα 5η δημοτικού. Δεν μου άρεσε η καταναγκαστική επιβολή της θρησκείας. Οι γονυπετείς θεούσες μου έφερναν μια αναγούλα. Οπως και ο καταναγκασμός.
Δεν ξέρω πώς, αλλά έφτασε στ\'αυτιά της Διευθύντριας. 
Και τι μου έκανε? 
Με έβαλε μία Δευτέρα, προκαθορισμένη μέρα που εκανε προσευχή όλο το σχολείο, να πω εγώ την προσευχή, από το μικρόφωνο.....
Έχουν περάσει 35 χρόνια και ακόμα δυσφορώ που το θυμάμαι..... Ένοιωσα ότι με ξεφτίλισε. Δεν σεβάστηκε την προσωπικότητα μου και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματά μου στο όνομα μίας υποχρεωτικής πίστης.
Αγχώθηκα μόνο που το θυμήθηκα. Ουφ!

----------


## palindromisi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εγω λεω οτι αυτο που υπαρχει σημερα δεν ειναι θρησκευτικη συνειδηση στο ελληνικο ποιμνοιο αλλα ακρατος φονταμενταλισμος.
> Και αυτο καλλιεργηθηκε σε εξαρση απο τον εκλιπων Χιρστοδουλο.
> 
> Η ελλαδα ζει εδω και αιωνες και συνεχιζει να ζει (αυτο ειναι το τραγικο) ενος θεοκρατικου καθεστωτος το οποιο συνυπαρχει με το πολιτικο.
> Δεν εχω αντιρρηση με τα πιστευω κανενος θρησκευομενου αγαπητη λιτσα.
> Εχω αντιρρηση και μαλιστα μεγαλη οταν η θρησκεια (ειτε ειναι των χριστιανων ειτε ειναι των μουσουλμανων, αν δεις εχει ελαχιστες διαφορες) εμπλεκεται στη πολιτικη μου ζωη σαν πολιτης αυτης της χωρας.
> Μπορεις να πιστευεις οτι θες και ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα σου αυτο και μαλιστα να μην σε μειωνει κανενας για αυτο.
> Περα ομως απο εσενα υπαρχει μια καστα ανθρωπων, ενα ολοκληρο κυκλωμα, που υπαρχει και λειτουργει στο ονομα του χριστου του οποιου εχεις αφιερωσει την ζωη σου.
> ...


*“όστις θέλει οπίσω μου ακολουθείν, απαρνησάσθω εαυτόν και αράτω τον σταυρόν αυτού, και ακολουθείτω μοι”.* 

συμφωνω οτι δεν πρεπει να επιβαλλονται τα θρησκευτικα πιστευω απο την πολιτεια. 
τωρα οσο αφορα τη βαφτιση ο καθενας στο παιδι του δινει οποιες αρχες νομιζει κανεις δε μας ρωτα αν θα φαμε πατατες ή φακες αν θα ειμαστε ολυμπιακοι ή παναθηναικοι αν θα αγαπαμε την Ελλαδα ή όχι αν θα παμε σχολειο ή όχι και ο καταλογος ειναι μακρυς. μας γαλουχουν με καποιες αρχες ειναι αναμενομενο, οπως ουτε το ονομα μας επιλεγουμε εμεις ειτε βαφτιστουμε είτε όχι, αλλα καποιο ονομα πρεπει να μας δωσουν, τωρα οταν μεγαλωσουμε μπορουμε να το αλλαξουμε. ουτε πως θα ντυθουμε επιλεγουμε εμεις σαν παιδια αλλα οταν μεγαλωσουμε η επιλογη ειναι δικη μας. κανεις δεν εμποδιζει καποιον να εγκαταλειψει τη θρησκεια του, να αποποιηθει του βαπτισματος ή να παντρευτει με πολιτικο γαμο. κατ εμε μια που πιασαμε τις τελετες, θα επρεπε να υπαρχει νεκροταφειο για ολους ασχετως θρησκευματος , οποιος θελει να βαζει σταυρο οποιος θελει οχι. 
αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι καποιος που ηταν αθεος δεν βαφτισε τα παιδια του και δεν παντρευτηκε με θρησκευτικο γαμο, δε μετειχε μεχρι τελους στη μυστηριακη ζωη της εκκλησιας κτλ και πεθανε πεφτουν πανω στους παπαδες ολοι και απαιτουν να διαβαστει και να γινει θρησκευτικη ταφη. οταν αρνηθει ο ιερεας εκλαμβανεται ως δειγμα κακιας ενω πολυ απλα ειναι πραξη ειλικρινειας. αφου ο ανθρωπος σε ολη του τη ζωη δεν πιστευε και δεν εξεφρασε καποια μεταστροφη στα πιστευω του μεχρι τελους γιατι ειναι κακος ο ιερεας που δεν τον διαβαζει; αυτες οι τελετες και τα μυστηρια δεν ειναι πραξεις καλοσυνης εχουν καποια πνευματικη σημασια και αν καποιος δεν πιστευει δεν εχει νοημα να τα τελει. δηλαδη τι νοημα εχει να παει ο ιερεας να ψελνει πανω απο τον ταφο ενος αθεου ελεησον με ο θεος κατα το μεγα ελεος σου και εις τοπον χλοερον αφου ο θανων δεν ενδιαφερεται ουτε για το ελεος ουτε για τον χλοερο τοπο;
εχω φιλο αθεο ή μάλλον αντίθεο ο οποιος παρολαυτα και θρησκευτικο γαμο εκανε και νονος εγινε!!! που η συνεπεια των πιστευω του με τις πραξεις του; 
φυσικα και το μαθημα των θρησκευτικων θα πρεπει να ειναι επιλογης, οσο για τον ορκο και εγω απορω γιατι ο Χριστος ηταν αντιθετος σε αυτο, μακαρι να πληρωνονταν απο δικο τους ταμειο οι ιερεις δε θα ειχαμε πολλα φαινομενα οικονομικων σκανδαλων.
επισης για το γαμο θα ηθελα να πω τα εξης. η εκκλησια ζητα ενα ποσο που αφορα τα εξοδα της και δεν ειναι κανενα τρομερο ποσο. ενας γαμος στοιχιζει συνηθως γυρω στα 10 με 20000 ευρω και απο αυτα τα 50 ευρω περιπου ειναι της Εκκλησιας! η θρησκεια μας δεν απαιτει ουτε ακριβα νυφικα ενα λευκο απλο φορεμα κανει τη δουλεια του και ταιριαζει και περισσοτερο με το νοημα του γαμου, ουτε λιμουζινες, ουτε στολισμους ουτε τιποτα απο αυτα. το μονο που ζητα ο Θεος μας οταν αποφασιζουμε να ερθουμε σε γαμου κοινωνια ειναι αγνη καρδια αγαπη και αλληλοσεβασμο. γιατι ακουω πολυ συχνα οτι ο θρησκευτικος γαμος κοστιζει πολυ με ενα υφος οτι φταιει η εκκλησια και ο Θεος ενω ολα αυτα τα ακριβα εθιμα ειναι δικο μας κατασκευασμα και οχι κατι που απαιτει ο Θεος. Λετε ο Θεος να ευαρεστειται να δωσω 10000 ευρω για τραπεζια και αλλα 1000 για νυφικο και αλλα 200 για παπουτσια κτλ κτλ αντι να τα δωσω σε ανθρωπους που εχουν αναγκη;
επισης στο θεμα να μην ανακατευεται η εκκλησια οπου δεν της αρμοζει οπως πολιτικα θεματα ο νεος αρχιεπισκοπος εχει δωσει καλα σημαδια.
τωρα, το να μετεχει ο αρχιεπισκοπος σε εθνικες γιορτες και εκδηλωσεις και να δινει την ευλογια του ή το να αναφερονται οι ιερεις σε προβληματα της επικαιροτητας οταν αυτα εμπιπτουν και σε πνευματικα θεματα ειναι λογικο σε μια χωρα οπου η πλειοψηφια δηλωνει χ.ο. στο θρησκευμα. κακο ειναι οταν καποιοι σκληροπυρηνικοι βγαινουν και κατακρινουν τους παντες και τα παντα και δε διαχωριζουν με ηπιο τροπο τη θεση της εκκλησιας οτι η θεση μας ειναι αυτη και απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει μπορει να επιλεξει τι θα κανει. κακο ειναι οταν καποιοι παλι της εκκλησιας κανουν επικρισεις και κρισεις στους πολιτικους για τη σταση τους σε πολιτικα ζητηματα και προσπαθουν να ασκησουν εξωτερικη πολιτικη. το να βγεις στο κηρυγμα της Κυριακης και να πεις αδελφοι να μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαστε Ελληνες και οφειλουμε να υπερασπιζομαστε την πατριδα μας δεν ειναι λαθος το να επικρινεις ομως τον ταδε πολιτικο για την εξωτερικη του πολιτικη και να ανακατευεσαι σε αυτο ειναι λαθος! ο Χριστος ειχε πει πολυ σοφα τα του Καισαρος τω Καισαρι τα του Θεου τω Θεω.

----------


## holbold

eine adiko na leme oti i allada epibali tin 8riskia se kamia periptosi 
exw zisi kai ksero pos eine se ales xores imaste i pio aparadekti se afto
i or8odoksi eklisia den exei eksoysia pros tin politiki anti8eta me tin ka8oliki 
o papas den zitise signomi giati mporouse na apotrepsi ton polemo sti serbia kai den to ekane 
o patriarxis den exei eksousia politiki


me liga logia an kapios a8eos zouse se xora ka8oliki h mousoulmaniki 8a eixe tromeri aporipsi etisimi kai anepisimi se olli ti zoh tou
min gelaso (xa xa xa )me tin proseuxi stosxolio auto to paidi den eixe kidemona den mporouse na pari apalagi opos poloi alloi pou tous sebomastan
kati akousa gia prosilitismo prin kante kamia bolta ektos xoriou sas kai meta milate 

8es na min pistebis po8ena h opou 8es se ektimoume se sebomaste alla min mas skotizis kai ta arxaia oti exei problima

----------


## Empneustns

\"Με έβαλε μία Δευτέρα, προκαθορισμένη μέρα που εκανε προσευχή όλο το σχολείο, να πω εγώ την προσευχή, από το μικρόφωνο.....\"

συμφωνω 100% πως δεν επρεπε να το κανει,ηταν ενα ειδος τιμωριας απο αυτην σε εσενα για να σου δειξει ποιος εχει τη δυναμη.ουσιαστικα εβγαλε τον εγωισμο της πανω σου.

\"αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι καποιος που ηταν αθεος δεν βαφτισε τα παιδια του και δεν παντρευτηκε με θρησκευτικο γαμο, δε μετειχε μεχρι τελους στη μυστηριακη ζωη της εκκλησιας κτλ και πεθανε πεφτουν πανω στους παπαδες ολοι και απαιτουν να διαβαστει και να γινει θρησκευτικη ταφη. οταν αρνηθει ο ιερεας εκλαμβανεται ως δειγμα κακιας ενω πολυ απλα ειναι πραξη ειλικρινειας.\"

και αυτο πολυ σωστο,αν και συνηθως το απαιτει οχι ο αποθανων που ηταν απιστος αλλα οι πιστοι γονεις του,ξαδερφια,παιδια.Βεβαια σε προηγουμενο θεμα και καποια αλλα ατομα που δεν πιστευαν \"φαγωθηκαν\" πως θα επρεπε να διαβαστουν,και ειχα δηλωσει και την απορια μου τοτε,ενω υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις οπως καψιμο των νεκρων,οπως γινοταν τα παλια χρονια.Αν και για τα μικρα παιδιακια που δεν προλαβαν να βαπτισθουν το θεωρω ακραιο αλλα αυτη ειναι δικη μου προσωπικη γνωμη.Αν και εδω που τα λεμε απο μονο του το \"διαβασμα\" δεν εχει και καποια ιδιαιτερη αξια αν δεν υπαρχουν ατομα που με τα δικα τους καλα συναισθηματα βοηθησουν στο να υπωθει ενας καλος λογος για την ψυχη του ατομου.(και αυτο προσωπικη μου γνωμη)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by palindromisi_
> 
> 
> 
> *“όστις θέλει οπίσω μου ακολουθείν, απαρνησάσθω εαυτόν και αράτω τον σταυρόν αυτού, και ακολουθείτω μοι”.* 
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβαινω τι σημαινει αυτο, αν θες να το πεις σε απλα ελληνικα....
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> eine adiko na leme oti i allada epibali tin 8riskia se kamia periptosi 
> exw zisi kai ksero pos eine se ales xores imaste i pio aparadekti se afto
> i or8odoksi eklisia den exei eksoysia pros tin politiki anti8eta me tin ka8oliki 
> o papas den zitise signomi giati mporouse na apotrepsi ton polemo sti serbia kai den to ekane 
> o patriarxis den exei eksousia politiki
> 
> 
> me liga logia an kapios a8eos zouse se xora ka8oliki h mousoulmaniki 8a eixe tromeri aporipsi etisimi kai anepisimi se olli ti zoh tou
> ...



εχεις υποψη σου, που ανηκει η notre damme, ισως η μεγαλυτερη εκκλησια της ευρωπης???

Μιλας για ξενες χωρες αλλα γενικολογεις χωρις να λες συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Mono o Σηφης λειπει ετσι οπως καταντησατε το τοπικ. Φανατικοι Χριστιανοι και αντιχριστιανοι

----------


## holbold

gia na min kourazo me ta greeklish opios exei aporia to koubentiazoume

min epanalambanis megales para8esis me megala kena gia na alaksis selida na ksexasti kai na kanis diskolo gia tous alous na diabasoun olla auta 

olli eine fanatiki me ta peisteuotous mono oi a8eoi den prepi na eine 
afou eine iperano ollon kai 8riskias

re krino mexri kai oipourgos paidias exei dilosi a8eos stin ellada esei 8a exeis problima

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> gia na min kourazo me ta greeklish opios exei aporia to koubentiazoume
> 
> min epanalambanis megales para8esis me megala kena gia na alaksis selida na ksexasti kai na kanis diskolo gia tous alous na diabasoun olla auta



καλα αυτα αλλα δεν απαντας,
εκτος αν δεν ξερεις.

----------


## holbold

nai ksero kai den exei kamia sxesi me ton or8odokso xristianismo (analogos apo pia meria to diabazis

----------


## krino

μαστα,
εδω πεσαμε σε πιο φανατικους ταλιμπαν....

Ξερεις ομως η ιστορια δεν τα λεει ετσι.
Στις αρχες του 19ου αιωνα, οι γαλλοι πολιτες δημευσαν ολη την περιουσια της εκκλησιας και την παρεδωσαν στο κρατος.
Μην νομιζεις οτι οι καθολικοι εκαναν λιγοτερα εγκληματα απο τους ορθοδοξους.
Αντιθετα οι καθολικοι εχουν βαψει τα χερια τους με πολυ αιμα στο ονομα της διαδοσης του λογου του θεου με τις σταυροφοριες και οχι μονο.

Αλλα βλεπεις εκει εχουμε πολιτες που δεν ασχοληθηκαν με το σκοταδισμο και οι μουλαδες εκει δεν μπορεσαν να επιβαλλουν τα θελω τους.
Σημερα μπαινεις στη notre damme και δεν μπαινεις σε κανενα οικο του θεου, αλλα σε ενα ιστορικο μνημειο.
Ειτε αρεσει ειτε οχι αυτη ειναι η κατασταση σημερα, σε χωρα βεβαια που δεν επικρατει η θεοκρατια και οι φονταμενταλιστες.

----------


## holbold

to idio eipa kai egw pio sixrono (me to papa)an kai den sikrinete kai toso

kai ton xristo ton prodosan ton kinigisan oi fariseoi tis eklisias

----------


## krino

και επειδη προδοθηκε ο χριστος πρεπει να την πληρωσουν οι υπολοιποι??
Μπορειτε να λατρευεται οτι θετε χωρις να σας εχουν στη πλατη τους οι υπολοιποι η μπα?

----------


## sabb

Χαρά στην υπομονή σου ρε Κρίνο.... :Smile:

----------


## holbold

diladi epidi o xristos prodo8ike kai kremastike apo an8ropous san aftous pou leme FTAIEI 

den eimaste sti plati kanenos - ektos kian prepi na ginoume ooolli a8eoi h oti allo 

argises x8es eitan paraskebi kai 13 tora exoume sabb ato

----------


## holbold

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Χαρά στην υπομονή σου ρε Κρίνο....


egw apanto den roto i upomoni pou kola 
den piesa kapion

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Χαρά στην υπομονή σου ρε Κρίνο....
> 
> 
> ...


Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν τα φάρμακα σου τα παίρνεις ή παραλείπεις δόσεις..

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα φίλε μου Χολμπολντ, στην υπομονή του Κρίνο αναφέρομαι να προσπαθεί να αντιμετωπίσει διατυπωμένες σκέψεις που μοιάζουν να βγαίνουν από τα σκοτάδια τουμεσαίωνα...

Έχεις τη μύγα ?

----------


## holbold

re sabb biazese poli de paidimou h se epiraiazoun alli paragontes 

gia na katalaboun alli gia eme i gineka mou exei alli 8riskia apo eme

kata kairous eixa sxesi kai me iaxobou(eresi)

den eixa pote problima oyte egw oute oi alli me mena kai eimoun panta xristianos

tora ti problima exeis me ti μυγα kai μυγιαζεσε

----------


## sabb

Σιχαίνομαι τις μύγες, κι αν κατάλαβες καλά όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με όσους δεν είναι χριστιανοί...Κι αν θέλεις να φτάσουμε στο δια ταύτα αυτοί που δηλώνουν χριστιανοί έβγαλαν οχετό από το στόμα τους κι όχι οι απέναντι..

Σου\' ρχεται στο μυαλό κανένας ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> 
> 
> den eimaste sti plati kanenos - ektos kian prepi na ginoume ooolli a8eoi h oti allo


δεν εισαστε στην πλάτη κανενος???
οταν οι εκπροσωποι του θεου που λατρευεις πληρωνονται ΚΑΙ απο εμενα δεν εισαι στη πλατη κανενος???

πλακα μου κανεις τωρα ετσι???

Αληθεια εχεις αναρωτηθει, αν ολες οι δαπανες που αφορουν την θρησκεια σου, την επωμιζονταν οι πιστοι αυτης της θρησκειας αν θα μπορουσε να επιβιωσει??
Αν ολα αυτα τα λεφτα πηγαιναν σε νοσοκομεια πχ θα ωφελουνταν ειλικρινα απαντες η οχι???
Αλλα τελικα σε ενδιαφερει αυτο ομως???
Εσυ πως δεχεσαι να πριμοδοτειται η εκκλησια σου απο τα λεφτα ενος αθεου, πχ τα δικα μου??

Επισης πως δεχεσαι το ελληνικο δημοσιο (δηλαδη ολοι μας και εσυ και εγω) να ζημιωνεται 1,5 δις ευρω??

*
Ζημιά που φθάνει το 1,5 δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ δημιούργησε στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο η ανταλλαγή που υπέγραψαν ο πρώην υπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης Ευάγγ. Μπασιάκος και ο πρώην υφυπουργός Οικονομικών Π. Δούκαςκαι εκτέλεσε η Κτηματική Εταιρεία του Δημοσίου (ΚΕΔ)- με τη Μονή Βατοπαιδιου

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&amp;ct=1&amp;artid=1401401

*


Δεν φτανει που εχουμε τους λογης λογης απατεωνες, πρεπει να εχουμε και αγιασμενους με τιμιο ξυλο???


Και μετα τολμας να λες αν σε εχουμε στη πλατη μας???


Ποσως και με ενδιαφερει αν θα αναβεις ολη μερα καντηλι και θα κανεις προσευχη και αν θα λες το ευαγγελιο η το κορανιο.

Με ενδιαφερει ομως αρκετα στο να σταματησουν αυτοι οι εκπροσωποι του χριστου σας να πινουν το αιμα των πολιτων αυτης της χωρας.

400 χρονια δεν σας εφτασαν να κρατατε σκλαβωμενο ενα λαο?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Χαρά στην υπομονή σου ρε Κρίνο....



δεν εχω πολλη ακομα

:P

Ομως καποια στιγμη οι εξυπναδες πρεπει να κοπουν,
και αν υπαρχουν σεμνοι ενθεοι αυτοι πρωτοι πρεπει να καθαρισουν τα κακως κειμενα και οχι να κανουν πως δεν βλεπουν.

----------


## holbold

re sabb eseis arxisate proti na lete gia ton xristianismo sti selida1
kai protos arxeises tin prosopiki epi8esi se eme sti selida 2

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> re sabb eseis arxisate proti na lete gia ton xristianismo sti selida1
> kai protos arxeises tin prosopiki epi8esi se eme sti selida 2


οταν καταλαβεις οτι η επιθεση δεν ειναι προσωπικη αλλα γενικοτερη θα κανουμε καλυτερη συζητηση.
Αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει οι εκπροσωποι του θεου σου ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ασυστολα.

Και εκει υπαρχουν δυο δρομοι,
ειτε τους καταδικαζεις και απαιτεις το ξηλωμα τους ειτε κανεις πως δεν βλεπεις.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by holbold_
> re sabb eseis arxisate proti na lete gia ton xristianismo sti selida1
> kai protos arxeises tin prosopiki epi8esi se eme sti selida 2


Όσο κι αν ψάξω , όχι μόνο στη σελίδα 2 αλλά ούτε και σ\' όλο το τόπικ , δεν μου προκύπτει ούτε εσένα , ούτε τη μητέρα σου , ούτε και κανέναν άλλον να έχω βρίσει αλλά ούτε καν να σου έχω επιστρέψει τον χαρακτηρισμό \"άσχετοι\", όπως είχα κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνω...

Μετά από όλη αυτή τη φασαρία, εσύ πιστεύεις ακόμη πως είμαι μάρτυρας του Ιεχωβά (!!!) Αντιλαμβάνομαι την δυσκολία του να κατανοήσεις σωστά τα ελληνικά και να νομίζεις πως οι άλλοι σου επιτίθενται , αλλά στο τέλος τέλος κι έτσι να ήταν - που δεν είναι - αυτή είναι η αντίδραση του χριστιανισμού σε απόψεις αντίθετες , αλλά που όμως αποδέχονται και σέβονται τη θρησκεία όλων των ανθρώπων σαν προσωπική τους επιλογή ? 

Το χειρότερο απ\' όλα όμως είναι, πως με τις απόψεις σου συντάσσονται αρκετοί σ\' αυτό το θρέντ, ελπίζω να μην συντάσσονται και με τη συμπεριφορά σου - πράγμα για το οποίο δεν είμαι καθόλου μα καθόλου σίγουρος...

----------


## Empneustns

να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα \"σχολια για κληρικους εκμεταλευτες των ανθρωπων\" και να αφησουμε αυτο το τοπικ να πουμε καμια χρησιμη κουβεντα μπας και βοηθηθει κανενας;

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα \"σχολια για κληρικους εκμεταλευτες των ανθρωπων\" και να αφησουμε αυτο το τοπικ να πουμε καμια χρησιμη κουβεντα μπας και βοηθηθει κανενας;


Μπίνγκο !! 

Τι να πούμε τώρα, πως αφού για δύο-τρεις σελίδες (18-20) οι θεοσεβούμενοι μείναν χωρίς αντίλογο , η συζήτηση περιστράφηκε στο Λιακόπουλο και στην δική τους ευσέβεια και θεοσέβεια ? Στο αν ο Χριστός πέρασε κατάθλιψη (!!) ή όχι κατά τη περίοδο της νηστείας του ? Στο αν νευρίαζε, στο αν έκλαψε στο όρος των Ελαιών ?? 

Βοηθήσατε έτσι πράγματι πολλούς συνανθρώπους μας φίλε μου Εμπνευστή, συγχαρητήρια..

Το τόπικ έχει περάσει πλέον σε άλλο επίπεδο...Στη βασιλεία των ουρανών !!! Και τόσο ψηλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω, ζαλίζομαι..

----------


## Empneustns

και εξελιχθηκε ακομα καλυτερα(σε μαλωματα) .... επαναλαμβανω το θεμα του τοπικ \"καταθλιψη υπο το πρισμα της χριστιανικης ορθοδοξης πιστης \".ο καθενας λεει τη γνωμη του και καλα κανει,απλα οσο γινεται να μενουμε στο θεμα.και αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> και εξελιχθηκε ακομα καλυτερα(σε μαλωματα) .... επαναλαμβανω το θεμα του τοπικ \"καταθλιψη υπο το πρισμα της χριστιανικης ορθοδοξης πιστης \".ο καθενας λεει τη γνωμη του και καλα κανει,απλα οσο γινεται να μενουμε στο θεμα.και αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας


Το πεδίο ελεύθερο φίλε μου..Η δική μου υπομονή εξαντλήθηκε, θα προσπαθήσω να μείνω σιωπηρός όσο μπορώ - αν και μ\' όλ\' αυτά που διαβάζω , τα ανακλαστικά μου δυστυχώς λειτουργούν αυτόματα...

----------


## Empneustns

διαβαζοντας λοιπον το πρωτο ποστ,η δικη μου αισθηση για το νοημα του,ειναι ο ρολος του εγωισμου μεσα στις ψυχικες παθησεις.Δεν καταλαβαινω αν η παθηση φερνει αυτο τον εγωισμο η ο εγωισμος την παθηση η ανακυκλωνονται ολα μαζι.Αναφερει μερικα χαρακτηριστικα πως οπως ολοι ετσι και αυτα τα ατομα θελουν να τους δινουν σημασια,να ασχολουνται μαζι τους αλλα σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Πως γενικα αναφερουν πως δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι η δεν μπορουν να αλλαξουν γιατι ναι μεν θελουν να αλλαξουν αλλα δεν ειναι διατεθειμενοι να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα παρα ψαχνουν τον ευκολο τροπο,να τους το δωσουν(τεμπελια).Πως οταν βλεπουν την προσοχη των γονιων τους να πηγαινει αλλου ζηλευουν και αντιδρουν ωστα να αποκτησουν την προσοχη.Πως πρεπει να διορθωσουν αυτα τα συναισθηματα και οχι να τα αφηνουν και να τα ενδυναμωνουν.Αυτα βασικα ισχυουν για ολους μας.Αυτα πιστευω πως ειναι η κεντρικη ιδεα βεβαια ολα μεσα απο τα ματια ενος μοναχου σενεδεμενα με θρησκεια και διαβολικα.(η πιστη του μοναχου ειναι πως καθε κακη σκεψη ερχεται απο διαβολικη παρεμβολη,ξερει πως υπαρχει και παντα θα υπαρχει απλα αρχιζει και γινεται επικινδυνη οταν επηρεαζει το ατομο αρνητικα).Ακομα δεν ξερω αν μιλαει γενικα γιατι αναφερεται σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις και οχι σε ολο τον πληθυσμο.Νομιζω πανω σε αυτο μπορουμε να κανουμε μια καλη συζητηση(στον ρολο του εγωισμου).

----------


## kapatosg

Κρινο μπράβο σου. Τουλάχιστον εσύ βρήκες έναν όμορφο τρόπο (για μένα τον πιο όμορφο) να τροφοδοτήσεις την ψυχή σου και να απελευθερώσεις την καρδιά σου. 
Μακάρι όλοι να μπορούσαν να δεχθούν το δόγμα. Αυτός όμως είναι δυστυχώς ο εγωισμός για τον οποίο μίλαγε ο πατέρας Πορφύριος. 
Όπως είχε πει και κάποιος άλλος πνευματικός: \"αν είσαι στην έρημο και διψάς, δεν θα προσεξεις να πιεις νερό απο ένα χρυσό ή απο ένα πλαστιό ποτήρι..απλά θα πιεις νερό\". Έτσι πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε το δόγμα. Και δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ γιατί καθόμαστε και συζητάμε με ανθρώπους που δεν νοιώθουν. Η πίστη δεν είναι κάτι που μπορείς να αποδείξεις με μαθηματικά λόγια και συμπεράσματα. Αρκεί να αφουγκράζεσαι...
Αυτοί που είχαν γνωρίσει τον Πατέρα Πορφύριο ξέρουν..όσοι πάλι μένουν απλά σε ανόητους χαρακτηρισμούς, έυχομαι να τους βοηθήσει και αυτούς. Κακό δεν εύχομαι για κανέναν. 
Σαν Χριστιανός θα παρακαλούσα να προσπαθείσετε να δείτε με τα μάτια της ψυχής σας, χωρίς εγωισμό. Το ίδιο μυαλό που σας δημιουργεί την κατάθλιψη, ή όποια είδους κατάθλιψη, αντιτίθεται και στην θεραπεία σας εαν συνεχίζετε να σκέφτεστε έτσι. Και δεν είναι το να μάθετε να ασπάζεστε κάθε θρησκεία, είναι απλά να μάθετε να ακούτε τον συνάνθρωπο σας, να συμπονείτε και να δέχεστε ότι αυτός προσπάθεί να βρει τον δρόμο του...σας δείχνει ένα μονοπάτι που θα μπορούσατε να ακολουθήσετε...προτιμάτε όμως το δικό σας με τόση φιλαρέσκεια και σιγουριά...καταλάβατε τώρα που βρίσκετε ο εγωισμός?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kapatosg_
> Κρινο μπράβο σου. Τουλάχιστον εσύ βρήκες έναν όμορφο τρόπο (για μένα τον πιο όμορφο) να τροφοδοτήσεις την ψυχή σου και να απελευθερώσεις την καρδιά σου.



Δενκανω κριτικη για το θεο κανενος.
Ο δικος μου θεος ειναι υπαρκτος και ζει μεσα μου.
Απο κει και περα οτι καταλαβε ο καθε ενας, καταλαβε.

----------


## λίτσα

καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους...
από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω...έχω χάσει τα λόγια μου.μόλις άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή και βλέπω μπροστά μου κάτι σαν καταιγίδα.διάβασα για παπάδες διάβασα για τελετές διάβασα για χρηματισμό και για πολλά άλλα.
συμφωνώ πως στο όνομα του χριστιανισμού γίνονταν και γίνονται ανεπίτρεπτα πράγματα τα οποία δεν δίδαξε ο Χριστός.συμφωνώ πως όσοι πιστεύουν κάτι άλλο πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν την ύπαρξή τους γιατί υπάρχουμε στη ίδια κοινωνία.το θέμα μας όμως δεν είναι αυτό.το θέμα δεν είναι να είμαστε σε μια συνεχή αντιπαράθεση άθεοι και ένθεοι(τίτλοι που δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου κατά κάποιο τρόπο).δεν μπαίνω σε αυτή την διαδικασία.σε αντιπαράθεση θα ερχόμουν με έναν αντίθεο για τους δικούς μου προσωπικούς λόγους οι οποίοι δεν γίνεται να βγουν σε κοινή θέα.
θα πω για ακόμα μία φορά πως ο τρόπος που εξέφρασα την αγάπη μου στον Θεό ίσως να μην ήταν ο σωστός και για αυτό υπήρξαν και αντιδράσεις αλλά καλώς ή κακώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.
και θα ρωτήσω για μια ακόμα φορά.αν τυχόν η θεραπεία μου ήταν αποτέλεσμα μόνο των φαρμάκων (και όχι σε συνδιασμό με την πίστη μου) θα γινόμουν περισσότερο αποδεκτή;

Υ.Γ.ο Λιακόπουλος ήταν ένα ευχάριστο διάλλειμα κύριε σαμπ.το προτιμώ από τις αντιπαραθέσεις μεταξύ μας.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by kapatosg_
> Και δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ γιατί καθόμαστε και συζητάμε με ανθρώπους που δεν νοιώθουν. Η πίστη δεν είναι κάτι που μπορείς να αποδείξεις με μαθηματικά λόγια και συμπεράσματα. Αρκεί να αφουγκράζεσαι...
> Αυτοί που είχαν γνωρίσει τον Πατέρα Πορφύριο ξέρουν..όσοι πάλι μένουν απλά σε ανόητους χαρακτηρισμούς, έυχομαι να τους βοηθήσει και αυτούς. Κακό δεν εύχομαι για κανέναν. 
> Σαν Χριστιανός θα παρακαλούσα να προσπαθείσετε να δείτε με τα μάτια της ψυχής σας, χωρίς εγωισμό. Το ίδιο μυαλό που σας δημιουργεί την κατάθλιψη, ή όποια είδους κατάθλιψη, αντιτίθεται και στην θεραπεία σας εαν συνεχίζετε να σκέφτεστε έτσι. Και δεν είναι το να μάθετε να ασπάζεστε κάθε θρησκεία, είναι απλά να μάθετε να ακούτε τον συνάνθρωπο σας, να συμπονείτε και να δέχεστε ότι αυτός προσπάθεί να βρει τον δρόμο του...σας δείχνει ένα μονοπάτι που θα μπορούσατε να ακολουθήσετε...προτιμάτε όμως το δικό σας με τόση φιλαρέσκεια και σιγουριά...καταλάβατε τώρα που βρίσκετε ο εγωισμός?


Τελικά δεν μπορώ να κάτσω όσο κι αν το θέλω σιωπηρός..Επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι πως επί της ουσίας, ή κανένας δεν μπήκε στο κόπο να διαβάσει τις απόψεις του Πορφύριου, ή η χειραγώγηση των ιδεών είναι τέτοια, που υπάρχει πλήρης σύμπνοια. Θα μπω στο κόπο, να αραδιάσω κάποια σημεία από το λίνκ, τα σχόλια δικά μου - τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας :

* Γέροντας Πορφύριος: - Μία φορά είχε έλθει μία κυρία εδώ και μου έλεγε ότι πάσχει από κατάθλιψη, και μου ζητούσε να τη συμβουλέψω τι πρέπει να κάνει, για να γλιτώσει απ’ αυτό το πράγμα. Τώρα η αιτία που ήλθα εδώ, έλεγε, είναι ότι με μάλωσε ο άνδρας μου, γιατί είχα κάνει κάποιο λάθος, και εκεί αγανάκτησε και μου φέρθηκε πολύ άσχημα και μ’ έπιασε πολύ δυνατή κατάθλιψη. Δεν έφαγα το βράδυ, όλη τη νύχτα ήμουνα μελαγχολική, ζούσα σ’ ένα πέλαγος, μέσα σε μια μαυρίλα σε μία απελπισία, τέτοιοι λογισμοί ότι, τι τη θέλω τη ζωή; Τι τη θέλω ή καλύτερα είναι να μη ζω, όλο τέτοιες ιδέες που μου δυνάμωναν την κατάθλιψη μέχρι αυτοκτονίας. Κοιμήθηκα, αλλά και το πρωί όμως ήμουνα βαριά, ο σύζυγός μου προσπάθησε να μου μιλήσει, αλλά εγώ δε μιλούσα. Λοιπόν, σηκώθηκε, έφτιαξε μόνος του τον καφέ, είπε να μου φέρει καφέ, εγώ δεν ήθελα κι έφυγε.* 

Πρώτη φορά ακούω κάποια να μαλώνει με τον άνδρα της και να παθαίνει κατάθλιψη..Κι έτσι νάταν, οι ενοχές της μόνο εγωιστική αντιμετώπιση δεν προδίδουν, παρά ταπεινότητα..Τελικά ποιοι πάχουν από κατάθλιψη, οι εγωιστές ή οι ταπεινοί και καταφρονεμένοι ?

*Κύριον αίτιον εις την κατάθλιψη και σε όλα αυτά που τα λένε πειρασμικά, σατανικά, όπως είναι η νωθρότης, η ακηδία, η τεμπελιά, που μαζί μ’ αυτά είναι τόσα άλλα ψυχολογικά, δηλαδή πειρασμικά πράγματα, είναι ότι έχεις μεγάλον εγωισμό μέσα σου.* 

Μάλιστα...Η αιτία της κατάθλιψης είναι οι ..πειρασμοί (σατανάς). Η διαταραχή των επιπέδων των νευροδιαβιβαστών καμία επίπτωση δεν έχει στα καταθλιπτικά άτομα..Τι μαθαίνει κανείς !!

* Λοιπόν αυτό είναι το μυστικό. Έχω πολλά να σας πω πάνω σ’ αυτά που έχω ιδεί στη ζωή μου, από ανθρώπους, που κατείχοντο από τέτοια συναισθήματα, δηλαδή σατανικά συναισθήματα, δηλαδή ο διάβολος, ο κακός εαυτός μας, κατορθώνει και παίρνει από τη μπαταρία της ψυχής μας, που έχει τη δύναμη για να κάνομε το καλό, την προσευχή, την αγάπη, τη χαρά, την ειρήνη, την ένωσή μας με το Θεό, αυτός κατορθώνει και μας παίρνει αυτή την ενέργεια και την κάνει θλίψη, κατάθλιψη, και ξέρω πως τα λένε οι λεγόμενοι ψυχίατροι. Εμείς δεν τα λέμε έτσι, τα λέμε σατανική ενέργεια. Λέμε ακηδία, λέμε λογισμοί, και λέμε ο διάβολος της ακηδίας, ο διάβολος της πορνείας, ο διάβολος, ο διάβολος, ο διάβολος. Διάφοροι διάβολοι, για κάθε σατανική ενέργεια που μας δημιουργούν.* 

Γιατροί σχίστε τα πτυχία σας. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε ψυχοφάρμακα, εξορκιστές χρειαζόμαστε...

*Λοιπόν, του έδωσα να μου διαβάσει. Μου λέει, που να διαβάσω; Άνοιξε λέω κι ‘που βρεις, μόνο να μου τα διαβάζεις καθαρά, λέω, γιατί στεναχωριέμαι, άμα δεν μου τα λες καθαρά. Λοιπόν, άνοιξε το ψαλτήρι και άρχισε: «Κύριος φωτισμός μου και Σωτήρ μου, τίνα φοβηθήσομαι; Κύριος υπερασπιστής της ζωής μου, από τίνος δειλιάσω;» Και το λέει συνέχεια εκεί πέρα, μέχρι εκεί, που, σ’ ένα σημείο, εκεί, ω! Μου λέει. Γέροντα κοιμήθηκες; Δε φεύγω. Του λέω, τι έπαθες βρε; Πω, πω, λέει, μ’ αυτά που εδιάβασα, λέει, δεν ξέρω, αισθάνθηκα μια χαρά, που είναι τόσο ωραία και δεν θέλω να φύγω, λέει, τώρα. Πω, άρχισε να μου λέει, αυτοί οι παλιονευρολόγοι, οι παλιοψυχίατροι, πρέπει να πάω να τους πω ότι, πόσο λάθος κάνουνε, που δίνουνε ναρκωτικά στους ανθρώπους! Να! ορίστε, ορίστε, τι πήρα εγώ τώρα; Προσευχήθηκα, άκουσα το ψαλτήρι, όπως μου το είπες, και να, ο διάβολος έφυγε, μου λέει. Του λέω, τι θα γίνει; Δε φεύγω, μου λέει, τώρα, θέλω να καθίσω εδώ κοντά σου. Ε! λέω, διάβαζε και, όποτε κουραστείς, σταμάτα, ξεύρω κι εγώ! εγώ θ’ αποκοιμηθώ. Κάθισε λοιπόν· μετά, όταν ξύπνησα, δε φεύγω, μου λέει, τώρα.*

Αν δεν έχουμε διαθέσιμο εξορκιστή, ένα ψαλτήρι είναι αρκετό..

*Λοιπόν και εκείνη εκεί η κυρία, η πρώτη, που σας είπα, άρχισε να ξαναγυρίζει πάλι να μάθει μουσικά, επήγαινε και εξομολογιότανε σ’ ένανε παπά, αυτός ο παπάς ήτανε πολύ καλός και αγιώτατος. Έτρεχε όλην την ημέρα, να πάει να εξομολογήσει, να κάνει... Λοιπόν επήγαινε. Μετά πήγε και τον άντρα της, εξομολογήθηκε κι εκείνος και πήρε μεταβολή σε όλα και ερχότανε. Λοιπόν, αυτό είναι το μυστικό. Πως θα μπορέσει κανείς να γυρίσει; Εκεί που τον έχει καταλάβει κάτι κακό, να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο, αλλά όταν προετοιμαστεί... Προετοιμασία είναι η ταπείνωση, ε! αυτό είναι. Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι καταθλιπτικοί, νευρικοί, στενόχωροι δεν δέχονται, δεν δέχονται να τους θίξεις, να τους πεις, αυτό θα το κάνεις έτσι. Μα δεν μπορώ, το λέει η επιστήμη. Βρε, του λέω, κάντο καημένε και ας το λέει η επιστήμη. Πες: Εγώ θα κάνω υπακοή στο Γέροντα.* 

Με μια εξομολόγηση σώθηκε ο φουκαράς ο κοσμάκης..Έπειτα, πια επιστήμη βρε καημένε ? ΥΠΑΚΟΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑ !!! (Αυτή κι αν είναι εγωιστική αντίληψη..) 

*Τα λένε, ανασφάλεια, τα λένε πολλές ονομασίες και έχουνε βάλει αυτοί οι λεγόμενοι ψυχίατροι και τα έχουνε βγάλει έτσι για να μην λένε τον διάβολο, την λέξη του διαβόλου και πραγματικά η θρησκεία μας, το διάβολο έχει κάνει δόγμα. Άμα βγάλεις τον διάβολο, πάνε όλα της θρησκείας μας.* 

Αχ αυτοί οι ψυχίατροι που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται...

*Εγώ, λέω, θ’ αρχίσω να εφαρμόζω κανόνες. Δεν έχεις διαβάσει περί υπακοής; Λέει, έχω διαβάσει. Που διάβασες; Στην Κλίμακα. Ε, δεν θυμάσαι τι λέει; Ε, λέει, θυμάμαι. Αλλά τώρα, έτσι που μου τα λες μ’ εκβιάζεις και δεν μπορώ εγώ. Εγώ, λέω, σ’ εκβιάζω; Γιατί μου είπες ότι θα μου δίνεις τρία παξιμάδια την ημέρα να τρώγω και θα με διώξεις απ’ εδώ. Δεν είναι εκβιασμός; Όχι, είναι κανόνας αυτός, γέροντας είμαι, μπορώ να σου πω αυτό. Τι θέλεις εσύ, να σε πηγαίνουμε όπα όπα; μη μου άπτου, και να λέμε, πρόσεχε μην το στενοχωρήσουμε το παιδί; Να μην το τραυματίσουμε, να μην του πούμε τίποτα, και το πιάσουν τα νεύρα του, η μελαγχολία του; Τ’ αντιδραστικά του;* 

ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΚΙ ΥΠΑΚΟΗ.Εγώ πάλι εξισώνω αυτές τις δυο λεξούλες με μία : ΧΕΙΡΑΓΩΓΗΣΗ...
Μη μας πιάσουν και τα αντιδραστικά μας (!!!) όπως λέει κι ο άγιος,και στραφούμε προς τη γνώση και χαθεί η μπίζνα..ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΠΑΔΙ !!!

*Μ’ εκβιάζεις, μου λέει. Πως σ’ εκβιάζω; Να, που μου λες αυτά. Δεν είμαι πνευματικός σου. Δεν έρχεσαι εδώ, δεν εξομολογείσαι, δεν σου διαβάζω ευχή και πηγαίνεις και μεταλαβαίνεις; Δεν έχω υποχρέωση να σου πω έτσι; Τι θα πει σ’ εκβιάζω; Πρέπει να μάθεις να υπακούεις, να ταπεινώνεσαι.* 

Το εμπεδώσαμε πως πρέπει να είμαστε υποχείρια κάποιου για να είμαστε στα ..καλά μας..

*Γέροντας Πορφύριος: Δηλαδή ο άνθρωπος, ακούστέ με να δείτε, θα σας φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Μια φορά ήτανε ένα αγόρι, είχε έρθει εδώ και μου ‘λεγε: «Γέροντα, έχουμε την αδελφή μου και υποφέρει πολύ». Λοιπόν, του λέω τι; «Αυτή, λέει, παθαίνει επιληψία και μας έχει ξετρελάνει όλους στο σπίτι. Λοιπόν, ακούστέ με, είναι ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα και αυτό. Δεν κάνει να λέω ονόματα, αλλά που να καταλάβετε τώρα. Του λέω, κοίτα δω, η αδελφή σου ξεύρεις δεν έχει επιληψία. Μου λέει, έχει και ταράζεται πολύ και δαγκάνει και τα χείλη της η καημένη. Του λέω, το κάνει έτσι. Όχι, μου λέει, δεν γίνεται, δεν το κάνει έτσι. Την πιάνει.* 

Τηλεδιάγνωση ο γέροντας..Ούτε με την τηλειατρική δεν έχουμε τέτοια θεαματικά αποτελέσματα..Βρε δεν πάει η επιστήμη νάχει διαγνώσει επιληψία ? Αφού λέει ο γέροντας, όχι, είναι όχι πάει και τελείωσε !! Με την ενόραση θα τα βάλουμε τώρα ?

*Το καταλαβαίνεις ότι το κάνεις μόνη σου; Τώρα, λέει, το κατάλαβα ότι το κάνω μόνη μου. Το προκαλώ, λέει, αλλά έπειτα χάνομαι. Απ’ εκεί και πέρα χάνομαι, με πιάνει αυτό, πάει, δεν ξεύρω τι κάνω, μου λέει, είμαι κατειλημμένη πια από το κακό.* 

Παζούζου δεν λέγαν το δαιμόνιο στον Εξορκιστή με την Λίντα Μπλέρ ? Ε, κάτι τέτοιο την πιάνει την κοπέλα, τι να το κάνει το seroxat ??

*Τ’ ακούσατε αυτό; Τ’ ακούσατε; Είναι σπουδαίο. Δηλαδή, πως ανοίγεις την θύρα. Να, μια φορά, να σας πω ένα παράδειγμα. Έλεγα στον κύριο... να κάνει κάτι. Μου λέει, δεν μπορώ. Του λέω, ρε παιδί μου κάνε μου τη χάρη και εγώ, γέρος παπάς είμαι, θέλω να μου κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα. Όχι, δεν μπορώ. Ήμασταν κάτω στο υπόγειο. Λοιπόν, μου λέει, δεν το λέει η επιστήμη αυτό. Του λέω, ρε παιδί μου, τι την θες την επιστήμη; Να πας να κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα, είναι ανάγκη, δεν έχω άλλονε.* 

Η απαξίωση της επιστήμης σ\' όλο της το μεγαλείο..Τι την θες την επιστήμη χριστιανέ μου ? 
Σιγά σιγά θα μας πουν πως η γη δεν είναι στρογγυλή , είναι πιατέλα...

*Α να σας πω για τον... Λοιπόν, ήθελε να παιδεύει τους γονείς του πολύ. Το σπίτι του, τ’ αδέλφια του. Λοιπόν, να δείτε είχε ένα δαιμόνιον, φοβότανε να μπει μέσα στο τραμ, και τον πατέρα του, όταν πηγαίνανε κάτω, διαρκώς τον έβαζε και πλήρωνε και τον εγύριζε με ταξί, και άλλα πολλά. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, ενώ τώρα εγώ τον εκανόνισα να πάει να φύγει από τους γονείς του, για να ελευθερωθεί απ’ αυτά τα πράγματα. Ε, με την ευλάβεια όλη, που εδόθηκε εις την αγάπη του Θεού, τα πέταξε όλα. Καταλάβατε; Και το έχω δει σε πολλούς αυτό το πράγμα. Βρε παιδιά, αυτό βασανίζει σήμερα τον κόσμο, αυτά τα πράγματα τα πειρασμικά που πιάνουνε σαν, σαν διαβολικά πράγματα τους νέους και φεύγουνε από τα σπίτια τους και τα βάζουνε με τους γονείς τους, και παρατάνε τα γράμματα και αυτό. Έπειτα ένα άλλο πράγμα που ήθελα να σας πω είναι η εργασία, είναι το ενδιαφέρον για την ζωή. Η τέχνη, ο κήπος, τα λουλούδια, πολύ σπουδαία πράγματα. Η μελέτη στην Αγία Γραφή, τα ενδιαφέροντα στη Θρησκεία, στην αγάπη του Θεού. Τι να τους κάνεις τους ψυχιάτρους και τους ψυχαναλυτάς και τα ψυχοφάρμακα και τα ναρκωτικά. Λοιπόν, υπάγετε εν ειρήνη.*

Παλιοψυχίατροι που φαρμακώνετε το κόσμο !! Δεν μπορέσατε ακόμη να κατανοήσετε πως δεν είναι όπλο σας η επιστημονική έρευνα, το λιβανιστήρι είναι !!!

Εν κατακλείδι :
- Όχι στους γιατρούς
- ¨Οχι στα φάρμακα
- Όχι στην επιστημονική έρευνα
- Ναι στην υπακοή και την χειραγώγηση του ανθρώπου στους εκπροσώπους του Θεού
- Ναι στην φίμωση των ιδεών
- Ναι στον εξορκισμό !!!
-Ναι στην εργασία και χαρά με κήπους και λουλουδάκια (τις επιταγές μου να δω ποιος θα καλύψει αύριο..)


Με τις υγείες μας ............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> και θα ρωτήσω για μια ακόμα φορά.αν τυχόν η θεραπεία μου ήταν αποτέλεσμα μόνο των φαρμάκων (και όχι σε συνδιασμό με την πίστη μου) θα γινόμουν περισσότερο αποδεκτή;



Ο τροπος της (απο)θεραπειας σου δεν μπαινει σε κριτικη.
Εσυ την βρηκες με τον θεο σου, αλλος με α. Μπαχ και ο τριτος με θυμαρι κα ριγανη και εισπνευσεις ευκαλυπτου.

Οποτε οχι δεν θα γινοσουν λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο αποδεκτη.
Ειναι ασχετο.
Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οταν \"πλασαρουμε\" την θεραπεια μας πανταχόθεν ως την βελτιστη στο διπλα μας.
Θεωρω ιδιας βαρητητας το να πω σε καποιον παρε ταβορ με το να παει να προσευχηθει επειδη ξερεις εγω με την προσευχη εγινα καλα.
Τον μπλεκουν σε ενα λουκι και τον σπρωχνουν σε ενα πακετο ενοχων να γινει κατι αλλιως δεν εχει σωτηρια, στη προκειμενη να πιστευψει στο θεο οπως το εκανες εσυ λιτσα (ακομα και αν πιστευει να του δωσει να καταλαβει ακομα περισσοτερο)

Αληθεια πως παιρνεις ενα τετοιο ρισκο???
Πες οτι λες σε καποιον την γνωμη σου και αυτος ακολουθει το δρομο του θεου οπως του το μεταδισεις.
Στην συνεχεια για χ-ψ λογους αυτος αυτοκτονει.
Αντιλαμβανεσαι αν εχεις ευθυνη η οχι???
Η δεν ξερεις δεν ειδες τιποτα???


Θα με συγχωρεσεις λοιπον σε τετοια ζητηματα τα οποια δεν ειναι της πλακας αλλα εχουν να κανουν με την ιδια την ζωη να μην προτασουμε λυσεις σωτηριας αν τουλαχιστον δεν βασιζονται σε επιστημονικες μελετες.
Οπως καταλαβαινεις εαν βασιζονται σε επιστημονικες μελετες, το να πεις σε καποιον ακολουθησε μια ψυχαναλυση γνωσιακης σκεψης δεν εχεικαμια σκεψη με το να πλασαρεις τα περι θεου που αναφερεις.

Η καταθλιψη ΔΕΝ γιατρευεται με το να εμβαθυνεις την ψυχη σου στην χριστιανικη ορθοδοξη πιστη, τουλαχιστον με επιστημονικα δεδομενα οπως πραγματευεται αυτο το εδω το θρεντ.
Η προσωπικη εμπειρια του καθενος δεν μπορει να γενικευεται και να περναει σαν αποψη λυσης για απαντες.
Εκτος αν μπορεις να μου αποδειξεις το αντιθετο.

----------


## λίτσα

ο δικός μου πνεματικός πάντως όταν του είπα πως πάσχω από κατάθλιψη το δέχτηκε και ήταν αυτός που με παρακίνησε να συνεχίσω τα φάρμακα όταν σκέφτηκα να τα σταματήσω από μόνη μου..... :Wink:

----------


## λίτσα

σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν αρνούμαι την επιστήμη.αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έπαιρνα τα φάρμακά μου και θα έπινα μόνο αγιασμό όπως μου έχεις πει.το ότι βοήθησε εμένα δεν σημαίνει πως βοηθάει και τον καθέναν άλλωστε και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ίδια για όλους παρόλα αυτά έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα σε άλλον λιγότερο και σε άλλον περισσότερο.το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να εκφράσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία όπως κάνουν και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα άλλωστε.
στην ερώτησή σου αν θα είχα ευθύνη σου απαντώ, σαφώς και θα είχα και δεν είναι αυτές οι προθέσεις μου να παρακινήσω κανέναν να κάνει αυτά που κάνω εγώ.θα προτιμούσα να έχανα εγώ την ζωή μου παρά ένας άλλος άνθρωπος εξαιτίας μου.

αν τυχόν μιλούσαμε τετ α τετ θα σου έλεγα τους πραγματικούς λόγους που στράφηκα στον Θεό και τότε ίσως να μου έριχνες και δίκιο όπως είπα όμως και παραπάνω δεν θα ήταν καλό να βγουν σε κοινή θέα γιατί ίσως να επηρεάζονταν κάποια άτομα και τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν χειρότερα...... :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> Τελικά δεν μπορώ να κάτσω όσο κι αν το θέλω σιωπηρός..Επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι πως επί της ουσίας, ή κανένας δεν μπήκε στο κόπο να διαβάσει τις απόψεις του Πορφύριου, ή η χειραγώγηση των ιδεών είναι τέτοια, που υπάρχει πλήρης σύμπνοια. Θα μπω στο κόπο, να αραδιάσω κάποια σημεία από το λίνκ, τα σχόλια δικά μου - τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας :


σαββα,
ας μην γελιομαστε,
η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια ψυχικων νοσουντων δεν αρπαζει την αγιαστουρα για να λυσει τα προβληματα του.

Ωστοσο υπαρχει αυτη η ελαχιστη μειοψηφια που ειναι επιρρεπης και μεσα στην αγωνια του μπορει να στραφει ακομα ΚΑΙ σε αυτο.

Το ζητουμενο ειναι αλλο ομως εδω,
ειναι απαραδεκτο μελη του φορουμ (που δεν εχουν και συμφερον εδω που τα λεμε) να συστηνουν σαν θεραπεια ολο αυτο τον καρναβαλισμο εστω και μεσα στην αφελια τους που για κατι τετοιο προκειται.

Μεθαυριο θα ερθει εδω μεσα ενας βουδιστης και θα πει οτι επικοινωνοντας με τον βουδα του εφυγε η καταθλιψη.
Οποτε οποιος θελει να παρει την τζεπα (η αντιστοιχη αγια γραφη) και να αρχισει να κανει οοομμμμμμμμμμμ....
Ξερεις τι θα γινει??
Καταρχην θα του την πεσουν οι χριστιανοι, και οι υπολοιποι θα κοιταμε...


Ελεος χριστιανοι και αλλοθρησκοι!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> ο δικός μου πνεματικός πάντως όταν του είπα πως πάσχω από κατάθλιψη το δέχτηκε και ήταν αυτός που με παρακίνησε να συνεχίσω τα φάρμακα όταν σκέφτηκα να τα σταματήσω από μόνη μου.....


ενω αμα σου ελεγε να τα σταματησεις, θα τα σταματαγες ετσι?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν αρνούμαι την επιστήμη.αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έπαιρνα τα φάρμακά μου και θα έπινα μόνο αγιασμό όπως μου έχεις πει.το ότι βοήθησε εμένα δεν σημαίνει πως βοηθάει και τον καθέναν άλλωστε και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ίδια για όλους παρόλα αυτά έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα σε άλλον λιγότερο και σε άλλον περισσότερο.το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να εκφράσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία όπως κάνουν και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα άλλωστε.
> 
> - εχεις κανει κατι παραπανω, μιας και προτρεπεις τον αλλον προς την θρησκεια, βαζωντας μπροστα την δικη σου εμπειρια.
> 
> 
> 
> στην ερώτησή σου αν θα είχα ευθύνη σου απαντώ, σαφώς και θα είχα και δεν είναι αυτές οι προθέσεις μου να παρακινήσω κανέναν να κάνει αυτά που κάνω εγώ.θα προτιμούσα να έχανα εγώ την ζωή μου παρά ένας άλλος άνθρωπος εξαιτίας μου.
> 
> ...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> Υ.Γ.ο Λιακόπουλος ήταν ένα ευχάριστο διάλλειμα κύριε σαμπ.το προτιμώ από τις αντιπαραθέσεις μεταξύ μας.


Ο Λιακόπουλος είναι μια αποπροσανατολιστική φωνή στην καθημερινότητα μας κυρία Λίτσα (κατά το κύριε σαμπ..) Αν σ\' ένα θρεντ που έχει σαν θέμα του την θεραπεία μέσω της πίστης στην Ορθοδοξία, κάνουμε πλάκα με τον κ. Λιακόπουλο γιατί το προτιμάμε από το να έχουμε αντίλογο - όπως είπε κι ο kapatosg τι συζητάμε με ανθρώπους που δεν νοιώθουνε (!) - δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα μπορούσαν να βγουν ωφέλιμα συμπεράσματα από μια τέτοια συζήτηση..

Για να τελειώνουμε. ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΩΝ, αν γίνει κατανοητό πως το μονοπώλιο της αγάπης προς τον συνάνθρωπο δεν το έχουν μόνο οι θρησκευόμενοι, ίσως καταλάβουμε πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι με τις ιδέες τους, τα επιχειρήματα τους, τις απόψεις τους, αγωνίζονται για ένα καλύτερο αύριο με ανθρωποκεντρικά κι όχι θεοκρατικά κριτήρια. Αν είναι δυσάρεστος ο αντίλογος, να το βουλώσουμε μια και καλή για να μη σας πιάσουν και σας τα..αντιδραστικά σας όπως λέει κι ο γέροντας Πορφύριος και να μπορείτε εκ του ασφαλούς να κάνετε πλάκα με τον Λιακόπουλο και με το αν είχε καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια ο Ιησούς την περίοδο της νηστείας του (!!!!)..

Την πίστη του καθένα την σέβομαι και θα παλεύω όσο μπορώ να μην μπορεί να την προσβάλει κανείς. Τον σκοταδισμό δεν τον αντέχω και την προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης της ελεύθερης σκέψης...Εκεί κυρία Λίτσα μου, θα είμαι πάντα από την αντίπαλη όχθη, σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει...

----------


## Empneustns

τελικα τι ειναι η ελευθερη σκεψη;αυτο πρεπει να αναρωτηθουμε νομιζω...δεν ειναι ελευθερη γνωμη να πει η λιτσα τη γνωμη της.Οποια και να ειναι αυτη;Και γιατι δεχεται τοση ειρωνια;και τοσο πολεμο;ειπωθηκε κατι για το λιακοπουλο,σε αλλα θρεντ δεν γινεται πλακιτσα ποτε;και αυτο πειραζει μερικους;

\"Ο τροπος της (απο)θεραπειας σου δεν μπαινει σε κριτικη.\"
εγω παντως το μονο που βλεπω ειναι κριτικη και ειρωνια.Παρακαλω να δει και καποιος αλλος μηπως μονο εγω το βλεπω τελικα... 

\"Το ζητουμενο ειναι αλλο ομως εδω,
ειναι απαραδεκτο μελη του φορουμ (που δεν εχουν και συμφερον εδω που τα λεμε) να συστηνουν σαν θεραπεια ολο αυτο τον καρναβαλισμο εστω και μεσα στην αφελια τους που για κατι τετοιο προκειται.\"

σε αλλο τοπικ ο κρινακος προτεινε σεξ με οσα περισσοτερα ατομα ειναι δυνατον για να φυγουν τα \"απωθημενα\",με κινδυνο την ιδια την υγεια,αλλα εκεινο δεν ειναι αφελια,ειναι εξυπναδα.

2 ανθρωποι βρηκαν μια ακρη,τους διαβαζουμε στο φορουμ και βλεπουμε πως εχουν αισιοδοξια και δυναμη να ξεπερασουν το προβλημα τους(οπως και αλλα ατομα βεβαια).Απλα αυτα τα 2 ατομα εκαναν το λαθος να γευονται την θεραπεια μεσα απο αυτο που πιστευουν.Δεν επιτρεπεται να πουν την γνωμη τους ομως γιατι καραδοκουν στην αντιπερα οχθη ... αν ηταν βουδιστες η οτιδηποτε αλλο δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα,αλλα ειναι χριστιανοι και αυτο φερνει αλλεργια.Και κατι ακομα για ολους,ο πραγματικος χριστιανισμος ειναι συναισθημα,το νοιωθεις μεσα σου σε πλυμηριζει,σου δινει χαρα δυναμη ασφαλεια.Ειναι επικοινωνια και το καταλαβαινεις,γεμιζει το καθε κυταρο σου,κανει την καρδια σου να σκιρτα.Ειναι ενα γλυκο συναισθημα που σε κυριευει.Οποιος το εχει νοιωσει το γνωριζει.ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο.Το να το περιγραψω σε καποιον ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να περιγραψεις το αισθημα του φοβου σε καποιον που δεν εχει νοιωσει φοβο ποτε στη ζωη του,δεν περιγραφεται γιατι ειναι συναισθημα.Και ειτε το θελετε ειτε οχι εκει στην απεναντι οχθη (αφου τοσο πολυ θελετε να κανετε τον διαχωρισμο)ειναι πραγματικο και ειναι αυτο που \"παρασερνει\" τον κοσμο να πιστευει και να ακολουθει τον τροπο ζωης του Χριστου.Με βασικη αρχη να μη κανεις οτι δεν θελεις να σου κανουν.Παντα θα υπαρχουν και οι τραμπουκοι χριστιανοι,αλλα αυτοι ειναι μονο στο ονομα και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους πραγματικους.Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου ελευθερη γνωμη και εχω δικαιωμα να την πω,και εστω ενας να βοηθηθει αυτο ειναι κερδος για ολους μας...

----------


## sabb

Μάλλον δεν γίνεται κατανοητό κάτι, δεν έχω άλλη εξήγηση...Εμπνευστή αν θέλεις να προσφέρεις πραγματικά εκφράζοντας την ελεύθερη σου άποψη, άσε κατά μέρος την προσωπική σου διαμάχη με τον Κρίνο και πες μου σε τι διαφωνείς από τα παρακάτω, για να μπορέσουμε να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά :
- Διαφωνείς πως οι περιπτώσεις των 2 ατόμων που λες, δεν μπορούν να εκγενικεύσουν την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης μέσω της αφοσίωσης στο Θεό ?
- Διαφωνείς πως η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για το τι είναι χριστιανισμός αλλά αν μπορεί να γίνουν αποδεκτές οι απόψεις ενός εκπροσώπου του Θεού για την κατάθλιψη τα αίτια της και την θεραπεία της ?
- Διαφωνείς πως το πόρισμα πως όποιος υποφέρει από κατάθλιψη ουσιαστικά έχει παραδοθεί στις δυνάμεις του κακού, είναι σκοταδιστικό και αφελές ?
- Διαφωνείς πως η απαξίωση των επιστημονικών ερευνών από τον γέροντα Πορφύριο, είναι πέρα από κάθε ορθολογική προσέγγιση της θεραπείας της κατάθλιψης, το λιγότερο απαράδεκτη κι εν πολλοίς ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ για την υγεία κάποιων ευάλωτων ψυχικά ανθρώπων ?

Γιατί όλοι έχετε οδηγήσει τη συζήτηση σε διαμάχη πιστών και απίστων (..σαν τζιχάντ μου ακούγεται..), ενώ τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά ? Στην αντίπερα όχθη είμαστε ενάντια στο σκοταδισμό απ\' όπου κι αν προέρχεται αυτός, είτε από το χριστιανισμό είτε από ..το Γελαστό Σύννεφο . Εσύ σε ποια όχθη του ποταμού είσαι ? 
Στο μίσος ή στην αγάπη ? Στο φως ή στο σκοτάδι ? Στη γνώση ή στην άγνοια ? Που στο καλό είσαι Εμπνευστή γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω που θέλεις να στέκεσαι τελικά...Ούτε εσύ, ούτε η Λίτσα, ούτε η Παλινδρόμηση , η Αφρούλα, ο kapatosg και πάει λέγοντας...

Αντί να αναλώνεστε στο τι είναι χριστιανισμός και τι γλυκό συναίσθημα προσφέρει - και για το οποίο χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που μπορείτε και το αντιλαμβάνεστε μ\' αυτό το τρόπο - γιατί δεν παίρνετε θέση σ\' όσα ο γέροντας λέει και που σε τελική ανάλυση, είναι και το θέμα του θρέντ ? Γιατί συνεχίζετε να αποπροσανατολίζετε τη συζήτηση στα χωράφια της πίστης και της ευσέβειας, της θρησκευτικότητας και της ευλάβειας σας ? 

Μήπως εκεί σας οδηγεί η ένδεια επιχειρημάτων ?.................

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Μάλλον δεν γίνεται κατανοητό κάτι, δεν έχω άλλη εξήγηση...Εμπνευστή αν θέλεις να προσφέρεις πραγματικά εκφράζοντας την ελεύθερη σου άποψη, άσε κατά μέρος την προσωπική σου διαμάχη με τον Κρίνο και πες μου σε τι διαφωνείς από τα παρακάτω, για να μπορέσουμε να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά :
> - Διαφωνείς πως οι περιπτώσεις των 2 ατόμων που λες, δεν μπορούν να εκγενικεύσουν την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης μέσω της αφοσίωσης στο Θεό ?
> 
> μα δεν ειπα ποτε πως η πιστη θα γιατρεψει τους παντες.Απλα πως μπορει να βοηθησει καποια ατομα.Και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν λεω πως πρεπει να αφησουμε γιατρους και φαρμακα και να παμε να πιστεψουμε για να γιατρευτουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> - Διαφωνείς πως η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για το τι είναι χριστιανισμός αλλά αν μπορεί να γίνουν αποδεκτές οι απόψεις ενός εκπροσώπου του Θεού για την κατάθλιψη τα αίτια της και την θεραπεία της ?
> ...


εγινε ενα θεμα,ειπες τα πιστευω σου και ειπα τα δικα μου οπως εκανε και πολυς αλλος κοσμος.ο καθενας που μας διαβαζει αποφασιζει απο μονος του πως θα αντιμετωπισει τα γραφομενα.δεν νομιζω πως αναγκασε καποιος να πιστεψει η οχι.

----------


## sabb

Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν διαφωνείς πουθενά εκτός από το ότι δεν απαξιώνει πουθενά την επιστήμη ο γέροντας...

\"Πω, άρχισε να μου λέει, αυτοί οι παλιονευρολόγοι, οι παλιοψυχίατροι, πρέπει να πάω να τους πω ότι, πόσο λάθος κάνουνε, που δίνουνε ναρκωτικά στους ανθρώπους!\"

\"Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι καταθλιπτικοί, νευρικοί, στενόχωροι δεν δέχονται, δεν δέχονται να τους θίξεις, να τους πεις, αυτό θα το κάνεις έτσι. Μα δεν μπορώ, το λέει η επιστήμη. Βρε, του λέω, κάντο καημένε και ας το λέει η επιστήμη. Πες: Εγώ θα κάνω υπακοή στο Γέροντα.\"

\"Τα λένε, ανασφάλεια, τα λένε πολλές ονομασίες και έχουνε βάλει αυτοί οι λεγόμενοι ψυχίατροι και τα έχουνε βγάλει έτσι για να μην λένε τον διάβολο, την λέξη του διαβόλου και πραγματικά η θρησκεία μας, το διάβολο έχει κάνει δόγμα. Άμα βγάλεις τον διάβολο, πάνε όλα της θρησκείας μας. \"

\"Τίποτα δεν γίνεται, μην βάνετε στο μυαλό σας ότι θα κάνετε κάτι με καλούς γιατρούς ή με καλά φάρμακα. Μπορεί προς στιγμήν, αν σου πούνε, είναι καλό, να εντυπωσιάσεις, να σου δώσει ένα φάρμακο κάτι να γίνει. Αλλά σε βουτάει πάλι ο πειρασμός. \"

\" Τι να τους κάνεις τους ψυχιάτρους και τους ψυχαναλυτάς και τα ψυχοφάρμακα και τα ναρκωτικά. Λοιπόν, υπάγετε εν ειρήνη.\"

Αν όλα αυτά τα παραπάνω δεν είναι απαξίωση της επιστήμης και ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ σε ατραπούς επικίνδυνους για την ψυχική ισορροπία των ανθρώπων, τότε ερμηνεύουμε τα πράγματα διαφορετικά και δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο θάπρεπε να δεχτούμε τις απόψεις του Πορφύριου, τι και ποιον θα βοηθούσαμε να του πούμε άσε την θεραπεία σου και ξεκίνα τις μετάνοιες... Είναι άποψη μεσαιωνική και δεισιδαιμονική.

Συμπερασματικά : Είναι ανοησία να βάζουμε όλους τους ανθρώπους στο ίδιο καλούπι. Εγώ θάλεγα πως είναι μάλλον αντίθετη από αυτή που καθορίζει ο Πορφύριος , η ψυχοσύνθεση των ατόμων που πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη. Όχι εγωιστές δεν είναι , αλλά μάλλον άνθρωποι με ευαισθησίες και υπέρμετρες φοβίες που δεν πηγάζουν από κανενός είδους εγωισμό ή υπερεκτίμηση του εαυτού. Η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση συναντάται κατά κόρον στα καταθλιπτικά άτομα, άρα μόνον για εγωισμό και υπεροψία δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε..

Όσο για τα δαιμόνια, ούτε εσύ , ούτε εγώ, αλλά ούτε και κανένας άλλος τα \'χει δει είτε ενορατικός είτε όχι. Και σε μια τέτοια συζήτηση που μόνο σαν φαιδρή μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί, εγώ δεν θα συμμετάσχω.....

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν διαφωνείς πουθενά εκτός από το ότι δεν απαξιώνει πουθενά την επιστήμη ο γέροντας...
> 
> σε τι συμφωνω και σε τι οχι το αναφερω παραπανω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sabb

1η παράθεση : Το ότι το λέει ο παθών , είναι ούτως ή άλλως a priori η θέση του γέροντα, ειδ\' άλλως θα την είχε απορρίψει. Σε ένα κείμενο όπου ο αφηγητής παίζει το ρόλο και των δύο συνομιλητών, είναι πασιφανές πως αν είχε αντίθετη άποψη θα την είχε διατυπώσει.
2η παράθεση : Η ΥΠΑΚΟΗ στο γέροντα αναιρεί οποιαδήποτε άλλη διαδρομή του ασθενή..ούτε εκατοστό μακριά από το τι λέει ο άγιος πατέρας.
3η παράθεση : Εκείνο που έχει σημασία είναι όχι η θέση του για τον σατανά και τη σχέση του διαβόλου με την ασθένεια, αλλά η μειωτική διάθεση προς τους γιατρούς \"πως δεν βλέπουν την αλήθεια\"..καταλαβαίνεις κάτι διαφορετικό ?
4η παράθεση : Τι είναι αυτό που δεν δίνει άμεσα την εντύπωση ΠΩΣ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ, Ο,ΤΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΙΑ...Δεν νομίζω πως αναφέρεται σε ψυχοθεραπευτικες μεθόδους, κι αν ναι, οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορούν να εκληφθούν σαν σοβαρές. Όσο γι\' αυτό που λες για τη ταπείνωση, ο καταθλιπτικός φίλε μου έχει φτάσει πάτο, δεν χρειάζεται άλλη ταπείνωση..
5η παράθεση : Δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον να αποκρύψω τίποτε, έχω επιλεκτικά παραθέσει αυτό που έχει νόημα, για οικονομία χρόνου. Το να προτείνει το μυαλό του ασθενή να ασχολείται με άλλα πράγματα (κηπουρική, λουλούδια κλπ) είναι θεμιτό, αλλά τελικά δεν παύει να απαξιώνει την ιατρική επιστήμη και τις επιλογές της. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, μιλάμε για να μιλάμε μου φαίνεται..Αν είναι σοβαρή η άποψη πως τα δαιμόνια καταλαμβάνουν άτομα με υπέρμετρο εγωισμό κι άρα καταλήγουμε στο φαινόμενο της κατάθλιψης που αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο με την ταπείνωση και την στροφή στο Θεό, η επιστήμη έχει σηκώσει ήδη τα χέρια....
Αν οι πατέρες δεν είναι αλάνθαστοι, δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνουν λάθη με τις ψυχές των ανθρώπων και καλά θα κάνουν να ασχολούνται με τα του ποιμνίου τους κι όχι με τις ψυχικές ασθένειες. Τέτοιου είδους πρωτοβουλίες είναι και επικίνδυνες και κατακριτέες.....

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ : Φτάσαμε στο αγαπημένο δόγμα των θρησκειών..Ό,τι δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με την απλή λογική είναι αλληγορικό κι άλλο θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Ό,τι είναι πασιφανές και ξεπερασμένο από τα γεγονότα, είναι αλλιώς διατυπωμένο και σημαίνει κάτι άλλο..
Οι αλληγορίες δεν μπορούν να κρύβουν από την ορθή σκέψη αυτό που πασιφανώς σημαίνουν. Η εποχή των απλοικών ανθρώπων που μπορούν να πιστέψουν οτιδήποτε, έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί. Καλό είναι λοιπόν να ερμηνεύουμε τα πράγματα κατά πως φαίνονται κι όχι κατά πως θέλουμε εμείς να τα παρουσιάζουμε. Ο δαίμονας που καταλαμβάνει τον καταθλιπτικό είναι δαίμονας κι όχι ο κακός εαυτός..Τι θα πει στο κάτω κάτω κακός εαυτός αν όχι εκείνος που θέλει να παρουσιάσει ο γέροντας σαν υποχείριο του σατανά ? Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί, κάποιες τέτοιες απόψεις καλό είναι να τις αφήνουμε πίσω μας. Σε τελική ανάλυση, κανείς δεν είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος - ακόμη κι ένας χαρισματικός παπάς - να παίζει με τις ψυχές των ανθρώπων...

Επειδή η αλληγορία θα επανεμφανιστεί, δεν έχω λόγο να αντιτάξω πλέον κανενός είδους αντίλογο. Όποιος κατάλαβε κάτι απ\' αυτό το θρέντ κατάλαβε...
Για μένα τελεία και παύλα ..................

----------


## λίτσα

καλημέρα.....
επειδή έγινε αναφορά στο όνομά μου πολλές φορές θα μιλήσω λίγο για εμένα...
δεν είπα ποτέ πως μόνο με την προσευχή έγινα καλά.δεν πρότεινα ως λύση σωτηρίας και ως θεραπεία σε κανέναν την πίστη μου στον θεό.δεν προέτρεψα κανέναν να κάνει το ίδιο .δεν είπα πως δεν θέλω αντίλογο είπα πως δεν θέλω αντιπαραθέσεις.αντίλογος=δ ιάλογος και στον διάλογο είμαι σύμφωνη.δεν προσπάθησα να χειραγωγήσω καμμία ελεύθερη σκέψη .δεν γενίκευσα την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης αντίθετα διαχώρισα την επιστήμη την οποία δέχομαι και την πίστη.δεν αναφέρθηκα ποτέ στον γέροντα πορφύριο και τις απόψεις του περί θλίψης και κατάθλιψης.ούτε συμφώνησα ούτε διαφώνησα,όσον αφορά σε αυτό το θέμα έμεινα αμμέτοχη.
η πρώτη κίνηση που έκανα όταν έπαθα την πρώτη κρίση πανικού και τα διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά την στιγμή που ήμουν σαν ζόμπι, ήταν να πάω σε νευρολόγο ενώ είχα πνευματικό.αν ήμουν στενόμυαλη και απόλυτη θα πήγαινα απ\'ευθείας στον πνευματικό δεν το έκανα όμως.
δεν έχει να κάνει ο κακός εαυτός με την κατάθλιψη.με την κατάθλιψη έχει να κάνει ο καλός εαυτός.γιατί για να πάθει κάποιος κατάθλιψη σημαίνει πως μέσα του υπάρχει απέραντη καλοσύνη άρα και καταπίεση από πράγματα και ανθρώπους.ο καταθλιπτικός πιάνει πάτο και το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι.στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εγώ βοηθήθηκα σε μέγιστο βαθμό από τον γιατρό μου και την αγωγή μου.με αυτόν τον τρόπο σταμάτησαν οι κρίσεις πανικού και τα ψυχοσωματικά, με λίγα λόγια έγινα άλλος άνθρωπος.με την πίστη μου όμως καθάρισε και η ψυχή μου και δεν θα σταματήσω να το λέω χωρίς να παροτρύνω κανέναν να κάνει το ίδιο όσο και αν ενοχλεί κάποιους.
άλλωστε ο γιατρός που με παρακολουθεί (νευρολόγος)και ο πνευματικός μου συμφωνούν με τον τρόπο της θεραπείας .ο γιατρός με το ψάξιμο της ψυχής μου και ο πνευματικός με τον επιστημονικό τρόπο.δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτό ενοχλεί τόσο.
δεν έκανα ποτέ ψυχοθεραπεία με ψυχαναλυτές και ψυχιάτρους.το ότι το διαβάζω εδώ μέσα ότι βοηθήθηκαν πάρα πολλά άτομα με αυτόν τον τρόπο σημαίνει πως θα επηρεαστώ και θα κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο;γιατί λοιπόν να επηρεαστούν άλλοι από τις δικές μου απόψεις;που στο κάτω κάτω δεν τις επέβαλλα σε κανέναν.

Υ.Γ.το κύριε σανπ δεν ήταν καθόλου ειρωνικό ειλικρινά ήταν καθαρά δείγμα σεβασμού γιατί θέλω και προσπαθώ να σέβομαι τον συνομιλητή μου...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> .δεν προσπάθησα να χειραγωγήσω καμμία ελεύθερη σκέψη πέραν των παιδιων μου και νομίζω πως είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μου να μεγαλώνω όπως νομίζω εγώ τα παιδιά μου χωρίς να δέχομαι κριτική από κανέναν.
> ...


Δεν δέχεσαι κριτική όπως λες.....
Τι να πω λοιπόν....
Σφίγγεται η καρδιά μου...  :Frown: 
Σου συνιστώ αν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να διαβάσεις έναν μεγάλο φιλόσοφο, διαφωτιστή, θεμελιωτή του Γαλλικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος τον Ζαν Ζακ Ρουσσώ.

----------


## λίτσα

τον Ζαν Ζακ Ρουσσώ τον έχω απλά ακουστά δεν ξέρω καν τι πρεσβεύει.
μήπως θα μπορούσες να με διαφωτίσεις λίγο σε αυτό;
και ναι κριτική για το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών μου δεν δέχομαι και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σφίγγεται η καρδιά σου όπως λες μήπως θα έπρεπε να ρωτάω για το πως θα τα μεγαλώσω και τι ιδανικά θα τους δώσω;ας είναι καλά τα βιβλία της κυρίας Καπάτου με έχουν διαφωτίσει πλήρως στα διάφορα ερωτήματα που θέτω στον εαυτό μου σαν γονιός....
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα :Smile:

----------


## nature

Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο αγαθό στον άνθρωπο (εκτός από την υγεία αλλά αυτήν δεν την παρέχουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι στους συνανθρώπους μας) από την ελευθερία της σκέψης.... Και αυτήν, την στερείς από τους πιο σημαντικούς ανθρώπους της ζωής σου, τα παιδιά σου (την χειραγωγείς όπως λες) δικαιωματικά, επειδή τα γέννησες και δεν δέχεσαι και κουβέντα....
Γι αυτό σφίχτηκε η καρδιά μου....

Οσο για τον Ρουσσώ λέει αυτά ακριβώς. Εκπαίδευση είναι να ενθαρύνουμε την ελεύθερη σκέψη και όχι να την χειραγωγούμε με σκοπό να κάνουμε νέους κατ\' εικόνα και ομοίωσή μας.

----------


## Empneustns

αν μου εξηγησεις τι σημαινει \"κατ\' εικόνα και ομοίωσή \" σου δινω οτι θελεις  :Wink:

----------


## nature

Σημαίνει \"san ta moutra mou\" σε κάποια ξένη γλώσσα.  :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

το νοημα της φρασης \"κατ\'εικονα\" ειναι αρκετα διαφορετικο απο το νοημα της λεξης \"ομοιωση\"... μαλλον η ξενη γλωσσα δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με την ελληνικη  :Wink:

----------


## holbold

edw se auto to 8ema kapia meli apo tin arxei eine arnitikoi kritikoi se oles tis paralages tou 8ematos
paidia 8riskia oikogenia olla auta eine ena
eime sigouros oti an to 90%tis elladas eitan a8eoi , oi 4 xristes mas 8a eitan oi pio fanatiki xristiani
ta paidia exoun protipo to moutro tou goniou kai ola ta paidia den 8a ginoun to idio apo to biblio tou zan zak klouzo



sym:ta paidia to oxi to permoun san nai anti na pis oxi to apasxolis me kati allo .
tou milas gia na se akouei abrio .an kai to ka8e paidi exei to dikotou xaraktira

----------


## krino

λοιπον και μετα απο τοσες σελιδες συζητησης ας κανουμε ενα ευχαριστο μουσικο διαλλειμα.....


Ειναι ενας παπας την ωρα της λειτουργιας και μαζευει τους πιστους για να τους δειξει ενα θαυμα.

Βαζει σε ενα τραπεζι 4 δοχεια και στο καθενα βαζει με την σειρα οινοπνευμα, καπνο, σπερμα και αγιασμο....

:P



Μετα σε καθε δοχειο βαζει και ενα σκουληκι,
περναει καμποση ωρα και καλει τους πιστους και τους λεει τι βλεπετε?

Οι πιστοι διαπιστωνουν οτι στα 3 πρωτα το σκουληκι πεθανε, ενω στον αγιασμο τοσκουληκι ηταν ζωντανο και επεπλεε....

Αγαπητοι μου πιστοι τι διαπιστωνετε απο αυτο???
πεταγεται ενας πιτσιρικας απο πισω και λεει:

Οτι αμα πινουμε, καπνιζουμε και πηδιομαστε αποκλειεται να μας φανε τα σκουληκια....

:P:P:P

Καλημεραααααααααα!!!

----------


## λίτσα

καλημέρα.
πολύ ευχάριστο το μουσικό σου διάλλειμα όμως...
παραδέχομαι πως γέλασα πολύ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
τα κάνω και τα τρία πίνω όμως και αγιασμό άρα θα με φάνε τα σκουλήκια άραγε ή όχι :Wink:

----------


## krino

να το κοψεις τον αγιασμο λιτσα...
αμα ειναι να κανεις μια δουλεια καντη σωστη....

 :Cool: 



ΥΓ..... το γελιο σκοτωνει την καταθλιψη.

----------


## λίτσα

δε κόβεται είναι σαν ναρκωτικό αν αρχίσεις δεν σταματάς... :Wink: 
όσο για τα τρία πραγματάκια που ανέφερες μου χαρίζουν σωματική ευχαρίστηση και ο αγιασμός ψυχική ευχαρίστηση.
τώρα κατά πόσο συνδέονται μεταξύ τους είναι άλλο θέμα.καμμία σχέση λέμε.....
τι να κάνουμε η πίστη πίστη αλλά και η ζωή ζωή και εγώ θέλω να ζήσω έστω και κάτω από το σύννεφο της κατάθλιψης..... :Smile:

----------


## krino

ειπαμε λιτσα,
το σκουληκι....

 :Cool:

----------


## λίτσα

άρα θα με φάνε τα σκουλήκια το βλέπω εγώ θα πάω σαν το σκυλί στο αμπέλι χα χα χα!!!!!

είμαστε μέσα στο θέμα πάντως χι χι χι!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Empneustns

μια που ειπαμε για αγιασμο,το νερο αν μεινει για πολλα χρονια σε μπουκαλι \"χαλαει\", \"μουχλιαζει\" ο αγιασμος παντα κραταει τις ιδιοτητες του νερου ζωντανες.ακομα και σε μπουκαλακια που ανοιχτηκαν μετα απο 40 χρονια. 
ε ας φανε κατι και τα σκουληκακια,νηστικα να μεινουν δηλαδη;  :Wink:

----------

